# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  طرف ، وملح ، وفوائد

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على صفوة عباد الله محمد بن عبد الله ، أما بعد : 
فهذه بعض الطرف ، والملح ، والفوائد قد مرت علي ، وأعجبتني فرأيت جمعها لعلها تنفع من قرأها ، أو ترفع الملل عنه .

  في وفيات الأعيان 4/269 في ترجمة الباقلاني: 
وكان كثير التطويل في المناظرة مشهورا بذلك عند الجماعة ، وجرى يوما بينه ، وبين أبي سعيد الهاروني مناظرة ، فأكثر القاضي أبو بكر المذكور فيها الكلام ، ووسع العبارة ، وزاد في الإسهاب ، ثم التفت إلى الحاضرين ، وقال: اشهدوا علي أنه إن أعاد ما قلت لا غير لم أطالبه بالجواب !
فقال الهاروني: اشهدوا علي أنه إن أعاد كلام نفسه سلمت له ما قال! .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في مروج الذهب للمسعودي 4/239 [ط: عبد الحميد]
وكان أبو خليفة ـ الفضل بن الحباب الجمحي ـ لا يتكلف الإعراب بل قد صار له كالطبع لدوام استعماله إياه من عنفوان حداثته ، وكان ذا محل من الإسناد ، وله أخبار ونوادر حسان قد دونت منها أن بعض عمال الخراج بالبصرة كان مصروفا عن عمله ، وأبو خليفة مصروفا عن قضائه فبعث العامل إلى أبي خليفة أن مبرمان النحوي صاحب أبي العباس المبرد قد زارني في هذا اليوم إلى بعض النهار ، والبساتين ، فأتوه مبكرين مع من حضرنا من أصحابنا ، وسألوه الحضور معهم ، فجلسوا في سمارية متفكهين قد غير ظواهر زيهم حتى أتوا نهرا من أنهار البصرة ، واستحسنوا بعض البساتين فقدموا إليه ، وخرجوا إلى الشط ، وجلسوا تحت النخل على شط النهر ، وقدم إليهم ما حمل معهم من الطعام ، وكان أيام المبادي ، وهي الأيام التي يثمر فيها الرطب فيكبسونه في القواصر تمرا ، وتكون حينئذ البساتين مشحونة بالرجال ممن يعمل في التمر من الأَكَرَة ، وهم الزراع وغيرهم ، فلما أكلوا ، قال بعضهم لأبي خليفة ـ غير مكن له خوفا أن يعرفه من حضر ممن ذكرنا من الأَكَرَة ، والعمال في النخل ـ:  أخبرني أطال الله بقاءك عن قول الله عز وجل {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا } هذه الواو ما موقعها من الإعراب ؟ 
قال أبو خليفة : موقعها رفع ، وقوله: قوا هو أمر للجماعة من الرجال . 
قال له: كيف تقول للواحد من الرجال ، وللاثنين ؟
قال يقول للواحد من الرجال: قِ ، وللاثنين : قيا ، وللجماعة قوا .
قال كيف تقول للواحدة من النساء ، وللاثنتين منهن وللجماعة منهن ؟
قال أبو خليفة : يقال للواحدة : قي ، وللاثنتين : قيا ، وللجماعة : قين .
قال : فأسألك أن تعجل بالعجلة ، كيف يقال للواحد من الرجال ، والاثنين والجماعة ، والواحد من النساء ، والاثنتين منهن ، والجماعة منهن ؟
قال أبو خليفة عجلان [بسرعة]: قِ قيا قوا قي قيا قين ، وكان بالقرب منهم جماعة من الأكرة فلما سمعوا ذلك استعظموه ، وقالوا : يا زنادقة ! أنتم تقرءون القرآن بحروف [بقراءة] الدجاج ! ، وعدوا عليهم ، فصفعوهم فما تخلص أبو خليفة ، والقوم الذين كانوا معه من أيديهم إلا بعد كدٍ طويل .  اهـ.

* من فوائد هذه الحكاية تجنب الكلام فيما لا يُفهم عند من لا يَفهم . ، ومعروف ما قال علي وابن مسعود رضي الله عنها في هذا .
* القاعدة في فعل الأمر أنه يبنى على ما يجزم به مضارعه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن محرز في معرفة الرجال 1/163: 
سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول: ـ وذكر أبا سليمان الجرجاني ـ فقال: أبو جرجان ينبغي أن نهدم حول داره أربعين دارا هكذا ، وأربعين دارا هكذا ، وأربعين دارا هكذا ، وأربعين دارا هكذا ، فقال أبو خيثمة : يا أبا زكريا فيدخل دارك في هذا الهدم ؟! 
قال : لا أبالي يبدأ بداري أولا حتى تطهر تلك البلاد منه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأذكياء لابن الجوزي ص 216:
حكى لنا بعض إخواننا أن شاعرا كان في بلد فقدم عليهم شاعر آخر ، فأراد أن يكسر عليه شوكته ، فقال لأهل البلد :
وتشابهت سور القرآن عليكم  **  فقرنتم الأنعام بالشعراء !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأذكياء لابن الجوزي ص106:
كان الأعمش إذا صلى الفجر جاءه القراء فقرأوا ، وكان أبو حصين إمامهم ، فقال الأعمش يوما: إن أبا حصين يتعلم القراءة منا لا يقوم من مجلسه كل يوم حتى يفرغ ويتعلم بغير شكر ، ثم قال لرجل ممن يقرأ عليه : إن أبا حصين يكثر أن يقرأ بالصافات في صلاة الفجر ، فإذا كان غدا فاقرأ عليّ الصافات ، واهمز الحوت ؛ فلما كان من الغد قرأ عليه الرجل الصافات ، وهمز الحوت ، ولم يأخذ عليه الأعمش ، فلما كان بعد يومين ، أو ثلاثة قرأ أبو حصين بالصافات في الفجر ، فلما بلغ الحوت همز ، فلما فرغوا من صلاتهم ، ورجع الأعمش إلى مجلسه دخل عليه بعض إخوانه ، فقال الأعمش: يا أبا فلان لو صليت معنا الفجر لعلمت ما لقي الحوت من هذا المحراب ؛ فعلم أبو حصين ما لذي فعل به ، فأمر بالأعمش ، فسحب حتى أخرج من المسجد . قال : وكان أبو حصين عظيم القدر في قومه بني أسد . اهـ.
ورويت الحكاية بسياق مختلف في سير أعلام النبلاء 5/414.       
من فوائد هذه الحكاية :
* أن ينتبه الطالب لفضل شيخه عليه ، وأن يكثر من الدعاء له وشكره الثناء عليه ، وألا يتنكر له بعد الاستفادة منه . 
* لما قرأت هذه الحكاية تعجبت فقلت: وقد كانوا يعانون مما نعاني منه ! فبعض الأئمة يمكث في الإمامة سنين طويلة ، ولا يعدو بعض السور والمقاطع يكررها حتى كأنه لم ينزل من القرآن غيرها !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في تاريخ الدوري3/77 ترجمة رقم (309) 
سمعت يحيى [بن معين]يقول: وذكرتُ له شيخنا كان يلزم سفيان بن عيينة يقال له: ابن مناذر (1) ؟ 
فقال: أعرفه كان صاحب شعر ، ولم يكن من أصحاب الحديث ، وكان يرسل العقارب في مسجد الحرام حتى تلسع الناس !! ، وكان يَصبُ المداد [الحبر] في المواضع التي يتوضى منها حتى تسود وجوه الناس !! ليس يروى عنه رجل فيه خير.
-------
(1) محمد بن مناذر مولى بني صبير بن يربوع شاعر معروف .
مترجم في : الأنساب [مخطوط ص :أ326]، ومعجم الأدباء 5/447، والوافي 5/43 .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة أبو محمد ابن حزم في الفصل 4/156:
وقالوا [الأشعرية]: إن إبليس لم يكفر بمعصيته الله في ترك السجود لآدم ، ولا بقوله ـ عن آدم ـ : أنا خير منه ، وإنما كفر ؛ بجحد لله تعالى كان في قلبه .
قال أبو محمد: هذا خلاف للقرآن ، وتكهن لا يعرف صحته إلا من حدثه به إبليس عن نفسه على أن الشيخ غير ثقة فيما يحدث به !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة الخليلي في الإرشاد 3/974:
سمعت محمد بن عبد الله لحافظ يقول: سمعت أحمد بن سهل الفقيه البخاري ببخارى يقول: سمعت قيس بن أنيف يقول: سمعت أبا رجاء قتيبة بن سعيد يقول: ورد ها هنا شاب من أهل الري فقال: والله لا أخرج من بغلان حتى أكبر على أبي رجاء أربع تكبيرات !
قال: والمسكين توفي ها هنا ، فكبرتُ عليه أربعا ، وزدت الخامسة .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة الخليلي في الإرشاد 1/241:
سمعت عبد الله بن محمد الحافظ ، وعبيد الله بن محمد بن بدر يقولان: سمعنا أحمد بن كامل القاضي يقول: سمعت أبا العيناء الضرير يقول: أتيت عبد الله بن داود الخريبي ـ وكان قد أمسك عن الرواية ـ فقلت: حدثني ، فقال: يا غلام مُرّ ، وأقرأ القرآن . فقلت: قد قرأت.
 فقال: هات {وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ نُوحٍ } (71) سورة يونس .
فقرأت ، وجودت .
فقال: أحسنت مُرّ ، وتعلم بعد القرآن الفرائض. 
فقلت: قد تعلمت. 
فقال: أيهما اقرب إليك ابن أخيك أم ابن عمك ؟ 
فقلت ابن أخي. 
فقال: ولم قلت؟ 
فقلت: لأنه ولدته أمي .
فقال: يا غلام تعلم بعد هذين العربية .
فقلت: تعلمت العربية قبل القرآن ، والفرائض .
فقال: قول عمر: (يا لله يالمسلمين) لِمَ فتح الأولى ، وكسر الثانية ؟
فقلت: فتح الأولى للاستغاثة ، وكسر الثانية للاستنصار .
فقال: يا غلام لو كنت محدثا أحدا لحدثتك . !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح 1/475:
قال سندي: سأل رجل أبا عبد الله [أحمد بن حنبل] فقال: إن أبي يأمرني أن أطلق امرأتي ؟
فقال: لا تطلقها .
قال: أليس عمر أمر ابنه عبد الله أن يطلق امرأته .
قال: حتى يكون أبوك مثل عمر رضي الله عنه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

سؤالات البرذعي لأبي زرعة الرازي 2/334:
قلت: بشر بن يحيى بن حسان ؟
 قال: خراساني من أصحاب الرأي كان لا يقبل العلم ، وكان أعلى أصحاب الرأي بخراسان فقدم علينا فكتبنا عنه ، وكان يناظر فاحتجوا عليه بطاووس ، فقال بالفارسية :يحتجون علينا بالطيور !

قال أبو زرعة: كان جاهلا ، بلغني أنه ناظر إسحاق بن راهويه في القرعة ، فاحتج عليه إسحاق بتلك الأخبار الصحاح = فأفحمه ، فانصرف ففتش كتبه فوجد في كتبه حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " نهى عن القزع" 
فقال لأصحابه: قد وجدت حديثا أكسر به ظهره !! فأتى إسحاقَ ، فأخبره ، فقال إسحاق: إنما هذا القزع ! أنه يحلق بعض رأس الصبي ويترك بعض .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سؤالات البرذعي لأبي زرعة الرازي 2/410:
وسمعت أبا زرعة يقول: قلنا ليحيى بن معين: إن سويد بن سعيد يحدث عن ابن أبي الرجال عن ابن أبي رواد عن نافع عن ابن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" من قال في ديننا برأيه فاقتلوه ".
فقال يحيى: سويد ينبغي أن يبدأ به فيقتل ..
وهو في العلل 1/457 بنحوه مختصرا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن محرز في معرفة الرجال 1/127: 
وسمعت يحيى [بن معين] وذكر حسين الخياط ؟ 
قال : أخذ حجة من آل المطلب بن عبد الله بن مالك ، فذهب إلى الأهواز فقعد بها !
فقال أبو خيثمة : يا أبا زكريا إنه يحدث !
فقال: ما يكتب عنه إلا من لعنه الله وغضب عليه !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن محرز في معرفة الرجال 1/127: 
سمعت يحيى وسئل عن سويد بن سعيد الأنباري ؟
 فقال: مولى الجواسنة ! ليس بشيء إلا أن يحدث من حفظه .
فقيل له : يا أبا زكريا : ما مولى الجواسنة ؟
فقال: حدث بحديث الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن همام عن حذيفة : " لا يليكم بعد عمر إلا أصعر أبتر مولى الجواسنة .
فقيل له : إنما هو مولي الحق استه .
فقال : اسكت حذيفة كان يسفه !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في أعلام الموقعين 4/208: 
وكثير منهم [ صنف من المفتين ] نصيبهم مثل ما حكاه أبو محمد بن حزم قال: كان عندنا مفت قليل البضاعة ، فكان لا يفتي حتى يتقدمه من يكتب الجواب ، فيكتب تحته: جوابي مثل جواب الشيخ .
فقدر أن اختلف مفتيان في جواب ، فكتب تحتهما جوابي مثل جواب الشيخين ، فقيل له: إنهما قد تناقضا ! فقال: وأنا أيضا تناقضت كما تناقضا !
وقد أقام الله سبحانه لكل عالم ، ورئيس ، وفاضل من يظهر مماثلته ، ويرى الجهال ـ وهم الأكثرون ـ مساجلته ومشاكلته ، وأنه يجري معه في الميدان ، وأنهما عند المسابقة كفرسي رهان ، ولا سيما إذا طول الأردان ، وأرخي الذوائب الطويلة وراءه كذنب الأتان ، وهدر باللسان ، وخلا له الميدان الطويل من الفرسان ، 
فلو لبس الحمار ثياب خز * لقال الناس يا لك من حمار!
وهذا الضرب إنما يستفتون بالشكل لا بالفضل ، وبالمناصب لا بالأهلية قد غرهم عكوف من لا علم عنده عليهم ، ومسارعة أجهل منهم إليهم تعج منهم الحقوق إلى الله تعالى عجيجا ، وتضج منهم الأحكام إلى من أنزلها ضجيجا ، فمن أقدم بالجرأة على ما ليس له من : فتيا ، أو قضاء ، أو تدريس استحق اسم الذم ، ولم يحل قبول فتياه ، ولا قضائه هذا حكم دين الإسلام 
وإن رغمت أنوف من أناس * فقل يا رب لا ترغم سواها .

----------


## الحمادي

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الفوائد

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيك أبا محمد 

  في التحرير والتنوير للطاهر بن عاشور 1 /92: 
وقد ذكر النحويون في الوقف على تاء التأنيث هاء ، 
أن رجلا نادى يا أهل سورة البقرت ـ بإثبات التاء في الوقف ، وهي لغة ـ ، فأجابه مجيب: ما أحفظ منها ولا آيتْ . 
محاكاة للغته .
وينظر : شرح قطر الندى ص280.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في طبقات الحنابلة 2/392:
 قال الخلال أخبرني محمد بن أحمد الطرسوسي قال: سمعت محمد بن يزيد المستملي يقول: سأل رجل أحمد بن حنبل فقال: أكتب كتب الرأي ؟
قال: لا تفعل ، عليك بالآثار ، والحديث. 
فقال له السائل: إن عبدالله بن المبارك قد كتبها .
فقال له أحمد: ابن المبارك لم ينزل من السماء ! إنما أمرنا أن نأخذ العلم من فوق .

  وقال المروذي في الورع ص118:
وسمعت أبا عبد الله يقول: نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن " التبتل " ، فمن رغب عن فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم = فهو على غير الحق ، ومن رغب عن فعل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والمهاجرين والأنصار = فليس هو من الدين في شيء ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إني مكاثر بكم الأمم". ويعقوب في حزنه قد تزوج ، وولد له والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" حبب إلي النساء " ، وأصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجوا .
قلت: إنهم يقولون: قد ضاق عليهم الكسب من وجهه .
فقال: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد زوج على خاتم لمن ليس عنده شيء .
قلت: وعلى سورة .
قال: دع هذا .
قلت: أو ليس هو صحيحا .
قال: دعه ، إذا نهيتك عن شيء فانته ، ينبغي أن يتزوج الرجل ، فإن كان عنده انفق عليها ، وإن لم يكن عنده صبر .
قلت: أنتم تقولون لي: إن لم أجد ما أنفق أطلق ، وقع لي عمل ، وكان مهرها ألف درهم ، وليس عندي شيء .
فضحك ثم قال: تزوج على خمسة دراهم ابن المسيب زوج ابنته على درهمين.
 قلت: لا يرضى أهلي مني أن أتزوج على خمسة دراهم.
 قال: ها جئتني بأمر الدنيا فهذا شيء آخر .
قلت: إن إبراهيم ابن ادهم يحكي عنه أنه قال: لروعة صاحب عيال... فما قدرت أن أتم الحديث حتى صاح بي ، وقال: وقعنا في بنيات الطريق انظر عافاك الله ما كان عليه محمد وأصحابه. 
قلت: لأبي عبد الله: إن الفضيل يروي عنه أنه قال: لا يزال الرجل في قلوبنا حتى إذا اجتمع على مائدته جماعة زل عن قلوبنا .
قال: دعني من بنيات الطريق العلم هكذا يؤخذ انظر ـ عافاك الله ـ ما كان عليه محمد وأصحابه ، ثم قال: هو ذا أهل زمانك الصالحون ، هل تجد فيهم إلا من هو متزوج ، ثم قال: ليتق الله العبد ، ولا يطعمهم إلا طيبا ، لبكاء الصبي بين يدي أبيه متسخطا يطلب منه خبزا أفضل من كذا وكذا يراه الله بين يديه ، ثم قال: هو ذا عبد الوهاب كن مثل هؤلاء ، لو ترك الناس التزويج من كان يدفع العدو؟!
وقال لي أبو عبد الله: صاحب العيال إذا تسخط ولده بين يديه يطلب منه الشيء أين يلحق به المتعبد الأعزب ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وقال المروذي في أخبار الشيوخ ص41: سمعت إسحاق بن حنبل ـ ونحن بالعسكر [سامرا] ـ يناشد أبا عبد الله ، ويسأله الدخول على الخليفة ليأمره ، وينهاه ، وقال له: إنه يقبل منك ، هذا إسحاق بن راهويه يدخل على ابن طاهر ، فيأمره ، وينهاه .
فقال له أبو عبد الله: تحتج علي بإسحاق ؟! فأنا غير راض بفعاله ...
وهو في الآداب الشرعية 3/464، ووقع هناك : مكان إسحاق بن حنبل إسحاق بن إبراهيم! .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن أبي يعلى في طبقات الحنابلة 1/291: أنبأنا الوالد السعيد ، عن يوسف القواس ، حدثنا أحمد بن عيسى بن السكين قال: سمعت أبا يعقوب إسحاق بن إبراهيم لؤلؤا يقول: مررت في الطريق ، فإذا بشر المريسي ، والناس عليه مجتمعون ، فمر يهودي ، فأنا سمعته يقول: لا يفسد عليكم كتابكم ، كما أفسد أبوه علينا التوراة ، يعني: أن أباه كان يهوديا. اهـ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الآداب الشرعية 2/152:
وقال أبو حيان النحوي المتأخر المشهور في أثناء كلام له: 
وأما إن كان صاحب تصانيف ، وينظر في علوم كثيرة = فهذا لا يمكن أن يبلغ الإمامة في شيء منها ، 
وقد قال العقلاء: ازدحام العلوم مضلة للمفهوم ، ولذلك تجد من بلغ الإمامة من المتقدمين في علم من العلوم لا يكاد يشتغل بغيره ، ولا ينسب إلى غيره ، وقد نظمت أبياتا في شأن من ينهز بنفسه ، ويأخذ العلم من الصحف بفهمه :
يظن الغمر أن الكتب تهدي * أخا فهم لإدراك العلوم
وما يدري الجهول بأن فيها *  غوامض حيرت عقل الفهيم
إذا رمت العلوم بغير شيخ * ضللت عن الصراط المستقيم
وتلتبس العلوم عليك حتى * تصير أضل من توما الحكيم (1)
أشرت إلى قول بعضهم :
قال حمار الحكيم توما  * لو أنصفوني لكنت أركب
لأنني جاهل بسيط  * وصاحبي جاهل مركب
ترجمة توما في الدرر الكامنة 2/75 قيل: هو المعني في الأبيات.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

سؤالات البرذعي 2/575:
قلت : لأبي زرعة قرة بن حبيب تغير؟
 فقال: نعم كنا أنكرناه بآخره ، غير أنه كان لا يحدث إلا من كتابه ، ولا يحدث حتى يحضر ابنه ، ثم تبسم ، فقلت: لم تبسمت؟
 قال: أتيته ذات يوم ، وأبو حاتم ، فقرعنا عليه الباب ، واستأذنا عليه ، فدنا من الباب ليفتح لنا ، فإذا ابنته قد خـ[ـا]فت ، وقالت له: يا أبة إن هؤلاء أصحاب الحديث ، ولا آمن أن يلغطوك ، أو يدخلوا عليك ما ليس من حديثك ، فلا تخرج إليهم حتى يجيء أخي ـ تعني علي بن قرة ـ فقال لها: أنا أحفظ فلا أمكنهم ذاك .
فقالت: لست أدعك تخرج فإني لا آمنهم عليك ، فما زال قرة يجتهد ، ويحتج عليها في الخروج ، وهي تمنعه ، وتحتج عليه في ترك الخروج إلى أن يجيء علي بن قرة ، حتى غلبت عليه ، ولم تدعه .
قال أبو زرعة: فانصرفنا ، وقعدنا حتى وافى ابنه علي ، قال أبو زرعة: فجعلت أعجب من صرامتها ، وصيانتها أباها.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

سؤالات البرذعي 2/420:
قلت ابن مناذر رجل كان يلزم ابن عيينة ؟
قال: نعم ، له قصة كان افتتن بابن لعبد الوهاب الثقفي ، وكان يقول فيه الأشعار نسال الله الستر والعافية.
قلت: فتراه مع هذا البلاء كان يكذب في الحديث؟
 قال: أما هذا فلا أعلمه .
وحضرت أبا زرعة بعد ما قال لي هذه بأيام عند أبي حاتم ، وهو يقول: تكلمت بكلمة منذ أيام مع هذا [البرذعي] أتعبتني ، وأنا عليها من النادمين : ذكرت ابن مناذر ، فقلت: كان افتتن بابن لعبد الوهاب الثقفي = فندمت ، لم أطلق هذه اللفظة في أحد.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

تنبيه الرجل العاقل 2/580:
وقال جندب بن عبد الله : " دخل عليّ فتية حزاورة أيام النهر ، فقالوا : ندعوك إلى كتاب الله ، قال : قلت: أنتم ؟! 
قالوا : نحن ، قلت: أنتم ؟! 
قالوا : نحن . 
قلت : يا أخباث خليقة الله ! في اتباعنا تخافون الضلالة ، أم في غير سنتنا تلتمسون الهدى ؟! 
اخرجوا عني ".
ونحوه في إعلام الموقعين 4/139

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الورع لابن أبي الدنيا ـ رحمه الله ـ ص 100
قال ابن أبي الدنيا: قرأت في كتاب أبي جعفر الأدمي بخطه قال: كنت باليمن في بعض أسفاري فإذا رجل معه ابن له شاب، فقال إن هذا أبي، وهو من خير الآباء ، وقد يصنع شيئا أخاف عليه منه ! 
قلت: وأي شيء يصنع ؟
قال: لي بقر تأتيني مساء فأحلبها ، ثم أتي أبي وهو في الصلاة ، فأحب أن يكون عيالي يشربون فضله ، ولا أزال قائما عليه ، والإناء في يدي ، وهو مقبل على صلاته ، فعسى أن لا ينفتل ، ويقبل علي حتى يطلع الفجر ! قلت للشيخ: ما تقول ؟ 
قال: صدق ، وأثنى على ابنه ، وقال لي: أخبرك بعذري ، إذا دخلت في الصلاة ، فاستفتحت القرآن ذهب بي مذاهب ، وشغلني حتى ما أذكره حتى أصبح ! 
قال سلامة : فذكرت أمرهما لعبد الله بن مرزوق ، فقال: هذان يدفع بهما عن أهل اليمن .
قال: وذكرت أمرهما لابن عيينة ، فقال: هذان يدفع بهما عن أهل الدنيا.اهـ
قلت: نسأل الله العفو ، والستر ! ما حالنا اليوم ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في تأريخ بغداد 7/60:
حدثني الأزهري أخبرنا الحسن بن الحسين الفقيه الهمذاني حدثني الزبير بن عبد الواحد حدثني يوسف بن يعقوب بن مهران الأنماطي ببغداد حدثنا داود بن علي الأصبهاني حدثنا أبو ثور قال سمعت الشافعي يقول: قلت لبشر المريسي: ما تقول في رجل قتل ، وله أولياء صغار ، وكبار ، هل للأكابر أن يقتلوا دون الأصاغر ؟
فقال: لا .
فقلت له: فقد قتل الحسنُ بن علي بن أبي طالب ابنَ ملجم ، ولعلي أولاد صغار .
فقال: أخطأ الحسن بن علي !
فقلت: أما كان جواب أحسن من هذا اللفظ ؟!
قال: وهجرته من يومئذ . اهـ
قلت: هذا من تعظيمه للعلم وللصحابة ، وأدبه معهم ، وهذا قل في المتأخرين ! 
قال أبو شامة في مختصر المؤمل ص114: ومن العجب أن كثيرا منهم إذا ورد على مذهبهم أثر عن بعض أكابر الصحابة ، يقول مبادرا بلا حياء ولا حشمة : "مذهب الشافعي الجديد أن قول الصحابي ليس بحجة "... الخ 
وفي سبل السلام شيء من ذا كقوله : في قتل الغيلة : وأما حكم عمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ففعل صحابي لا تقوم به الحجة .
وقوله في حديث التراويح : وأما قوله ـ يعني عمر رضي الله عنه ـ نعم البدعة ، فليس في البدعة ما يمدح بل كل بدعة ضلالة ! وغير ذلك ..
أقول: لينتبه طالب العلم من الوقوع في مثل هذه العبارات ، لما فيها من سوء الأدب ، ولما تدخله على قائلها من العجب ، والغرور .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في بيان تلبيس الجهمية 2/344:
وأما الحجة التي ذكرها [الرازي] عن ابن الهيصم فلم يذكر ألفاظها ، لكن ذكر أنه نظمها أحسن من نظمه ، ونحن في جميع ما نورده نحكي ألفاظ المحتجين بعينها ، فإن التصرف في ذلك قد يدخله خروج عن الصدق ، والعدل: إما عمدا ، وإما خطأ ، فإن الإنسان إن لم يتعمد أن يلوي لسانه بالكذب ، أو يكتم بعض ما يقوله غيره ، لكن المذهب الذي يقصد الإنسان إفساده = لا يكون في قلبه من المحبة له ما يدعوه إلى صوغ أدلته على الوجه الأحسن حتى ينظمها نظما ينتصر به ، فكيف إذا كان مبغضا لذلك ، والله أعلم بحقيقة ما قاله ابن الهيصم ، وما نقله هذا عنه لكن نحن نتكلم على ما وجدناه مع العلم بأن الكرامية فيهم نوع بدعة في مسألة الإيمان ، وغيرها ، كما في الأشعرية أيضا بدعة ، لكن المقصود في هذا المقام ذكر كلامهم ، وكلام النفاة. (1) اهـ

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ، وهذا ظاهر حتى في مسائل الفقه فأنت ترى أكثر أصحاب المذاهب عند ذكر الخلاف لا يحكون مذهب المخالف بحسب ما يذكرها هو ، فعلى من أراد الحق الوقوف على كلام كل فريق في كتبه .




--------------------
ابن الهيصم اسمه محمد من الكرامية له كتاب "جمل الكلام" .
(1) بداية المسألة ، وتفاصيلها 2/319.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/106:
حدثنا أبو محمد بن حيان ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن الحسن ثنا محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن عبدالحكم قال: سمعت الشافعي يقول: من حدث عن أبي جابر البياضي بيض الله عينيه.اهـ
قلت: يعني أعماها ، وأبو جابر هو: محمد بن عبدالرحمن: متهم بالكذب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/117:
حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم ثنا محمد بن أحمد بن موسى الخياط ـ بالرملة ـ وعلي ، عن الربيع: قال سمعت الشافعي يقول: ما نظر الناس إلى شيء هم دونه إلا بسطوا ألسنتهم فيه.
قلت: صدق ـ رحمه الله ـ وهذا اليوم في الناس كثير.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/117:
حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن مقسم قال سمعت أبا بكر الخلال يقول: سمعت الربيع بن سليمان يقول: سمعت الشافعي يقول: ما أوردت الحق ، والحجة على أحد ، فقبلها مني = إلا هبته ، واعتقدت مودته ، ولا كابرني أحد على الحق ، ودفع الحجة الصحيحة إلا سقط من عيني ، ورفضته.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/117:
حدثنا الحسن بن سعيد ثنا زكريا الساجي ثنا الحارث بن محمد الأموي عن أبي ثور قال: كنت من أصحاب محمد بن الحسن ، فلما قدم الشافعي علينا جئت إلى مجلسه شبه المستهزئ ، فسألته عن مسألة من الدور ، فلم يجبني ، وقال: كيف ترفع يديك في الصلاة ؟ فقلت: هكذا .
فقال: أخطأت .
 فقلت: هكذا .
فقال: أخطأت .
فقلت: وكيف أصنع ؟
قال: حدثني سفيان [عن الزهري] عن سالم عن أبيه أن النبي " كان يرفع يديه حذو منكبيه إذا ركع وإذا رفع ".
قال أبو ثور : فوقع في قلبي من ذلك ، فجعلت أزيد في المجيء إلى الشافعي ، وأقصر من الاختلاف إلى محمد بن الحسن ، فقال: أجل الحق معه ؟!
[قلت : نعم ]
قال: وكيف ذلك ؟
قال قلت: كيف ترفع يديك في الصلاة ، فأجابني نحو ما أخبرت الشافعي ، فقلت: أخطأت .
فقال: كيف أصنع ؟
فقلت: حدثني الشافعي عن سفيان عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه أن النبي :" كان يرفع يديه حذو منكبيه ، إذا ركع ، وإذا رفع ". 
قال أبو ثور : فلما كان بعد شهر ، وعلم الشافعي أني قد لزمته للتعلم منه ، 
قال: يا أبا ثور مسألتك في الدور ، وإنما منعني أن أجيبك يومئذ ، لأنك كنت متعنتا.اهـ .

قلت: من فوائده الإعراض عن إجابة المتعنت ، وتبيين جهله ليعرف قدر نفسه ، وإرشاده لما هو أولى .

 في الآداب الشرعية 2/72:
 قال المروذي قال أبو عبد الله: سألني رجلٌ مرة عن يأجوج ومأجوج أمسلمون هم؟
 فقلت له: أحكمت العلم حتى تسأل عن ذا ؟!
وقال أيضا :قال أبو عبد الله: سأل بشر بن السري سفيان الثوري: عن أطفال المشركين ؟ فصاح به ، وقال: يا صبي أنت تسأل عن ذا ؟!
و2/73: وقال أحمد بن حبان القطيعي: دخلتُ على أبي عبد الله [أحمد بن حنبل] ، فقلت: أتوضأ بماء النورة ؟
فقال: ما أحب ذلك .
فقلت: أتوضأ بماء الباقلاء ؟ 
قال : ما أحب ذلك . 
قال: ثم قمت ، فتعلق بثوبي ، وقال: أيشٍ تقول إذا دخلت المسجد ؟
فسكتُ .
فقال: أيش تقول: إذا خرجت من المسجد ؟
فسكت.
فقال: اذهب فتعلم هذا . اهـ
قلت: يعني الإمام ـ رحمه الله ـ أنك تركت ما فيه سنة ثابتة ، وتحتاجه كل يوم مرارا ، وجئت تسأل عما قد لا تحتاجه أبدا ، وليس فيه أثر .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ملخص مسند يعقوب بن شيبة [ص36/أ]:
وقال بشر بن عاصم: قلت لسعيد بن المسيب يا أبا محمد : ما يمنعك أن تخرج كما يخرج أهل المدينة إلى تلك الشعاب والأودية ـ قال: ولهم زمان يخرجون فيه إلى تلك الشعاب يصيبون من الثوم ـ  ؟ 
قال : لا والله ، لا أبيع خمسا وعشرين ومائة صلاة كل يوم بأكلة من ثوم ! اهـ

لله دره من إمام فأين من يضيع الصلاة اليوم ؟ 
وأين من يأكل من هذه البقول النتنة ثم يزاحم المصلين وكأنه يفوح مسكا ؟!

----------


## ليث الإسلام

*بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا على هذه الفوائد وأرجو منك طلبا خاصا أن تدعو لي بالشفاء في ظهر الغيب*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ، وأسأله تعالى أن يشفيك .

--------------

 قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/118:
حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم ثنا عبدالعزيز بن أي رجاء ثنا الربيع قال: سمعت الشافعي يقول: وددت أن الخلق يتعلمون هذا العلم ولا ينسب إلي منه شيء .
حدثنا إبراهيم بن أحمد المقري ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عبيد الشعراني قال: سمعت الربيع بن سليمان يقول: دخلت على الشافعي ـ وهو عليل ـ فسأل عن أصحابنا ، وقال: يا بني لوددت أن الخلق كلهم تعلموا ـ يريد كتبه ـ ولا ينسب إلي منه شيء.
حدثنا أبو محمد بن حيان ثنا عبدالله بن محمد بن يعقوب ثنا أبو حاتم حدثني حرملة قال: سمعت الشافعي يقول: وددت أن كل علم أعلمه يعلمه الناس أوجر عليه ، ولا يحمدوني. اهـ.

قلت: هذا دليل على كمال الصدق والنصح ، فما بال بعض طلبة العلم اليوم يخافون من إظهار ما عندهم مخالفة أن يسبقوا إلى نشره ، أو نشر بعضه ؟!
وقد تكون فيه لفته لمن يكتب باسم مستعار في المنتديات!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/120
حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم ثنا عبدالعزيز بن أبي رجاء قال سمعت الربيع يقول مرض الشافعي فدخلت عليه فقلت: يا أبا عبدالله قوى الله ضعفك ، 
فقال: يا أبا محمد لو قوى الله ضعفي على قوتي أهلكني! 
قلت: يا أبا عبدالله ما أردت إلا الخير .
فقال: لو دعوت الله علي لعلمت أنك لم ترد إلا الخير.اهـ .

قلت: علم صدق مودته ، فتجاوز الألفاظ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

* ذكر أحمد بن أبي طاهر عن عبد الله بن أبي سعد الكراني، أن عبد الله بن سعيد بن زرارة ، حدثه عن محمد بن إبراهيم السياري، قال: لما قدم العتابي مدينة السلام على المأمون ، أذن له ، فدخل عليه وعنده إسحاق بن إبراهيم الموصلي ، وكان العتابي شيخاً جليلاً نبيلاً ، فسلم فرد عليه وأدناه ، وقربه حتى قرب منه ، فقبل يده: ثم أمره بالجلوس فجلس ، وأقبل عليه يسائله عن حاله ، وهو يجيبه بلسان ذلق طلق، فاستظرف المأمون ذلك ، وأقبل عليه بالمداعبة والمزاح ، فظن الشيخ أنه استخف به ، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين: الإيناس قبل الإبساس !
فاشتبه على المأمون قوله ، فنظر إلى إسحاق مستفهماً ، فأومأ إليه ، وغمزه على معناه حتى فهم ،
 فقال: يا غلام ، ألف دينار! فأتي بذاك ، فوضعه بين يدي العتابي ، وأخذوا في الحديث ، وغمز المأمون إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليه ، فجعل العتابي لا يأخذ في شيء إلا عارضه فيه إسحاق ، فبقي العتابي متعجباً ، ثم قال: يا أمير المؤمنين ، أتأذن لي في سؤال هذا الشيخ عن اسمه؟ قال: نعم  سل.
 فقال لإسحاق: يا شيخ من أنت ؟ وما اسمك ؟ قال: أنا من الناس ، واسمي كل بصل. 
فتبسم العتابي وقال: أما النسب فمعروف ، وأما الاسم فمنكر !. 
فقال إسحاق: ما أقل إنصافك ، أتنكر أن يكون اسمي كل بصل؟ واسمك كل ثوم ، 
وكل ثوم من الأسماء ، أو ليس البصل أطيب من الثوم ؟!
فقال له العتابي: لله درك ، ما أحجك ، أتأذن لي يا أمير المؤمنين في أن أصله بما وصلتني به ؟ فقال له المأمون: بل ذلك موفر عليك ونأمر له بمثله .
 فقال له إسحاق: أما إذا أقررت بهذا ، فتوهمني تجدني ، فقال: ما أظنك إلا إسحاق الموصلي الذي تناهى إلينا خبره ، قال: أنا حيث ظننت. 
وأقبل عليه بالتحية والسلام ، فقال المأمون ، وقد طال الحديث بينهما: أما إذ قد اتفقتما على المودة ، فانصرفا متنادمين.
فانصرف العتابي إلى منزل إسحاق فأقام عنده.
انتهى من الأغاني لأبي الفرج الأصبهاني[ص 8469 من النسخة الإلكترونية]  
وأخرجه الخطيب في تأريخ بغداد 12/489 عن الحسن بن الحسين النعالي عن أبي الفرج به .
والحكاية في تأريخ الطبري 5/204. 

قلت: في لسان العرب: الكُلْثُوم: الكثـير لـحم الـخدّين والوجه . و الكَلْثمة: اجتماع لـحم الوجه . وجارية مُكَلْثَمة: حَسَنة دوائر الوجه ذات وجنتـين فاتَتْهما سُهولة الـخدَّين ، ولـم تلزمهما جُهومة القُبْح . ووجه مُكَلْثَمٌ: مُستدير كثـير اللـحم ، وفـيه كالـجَوْز من اللـحم، وقـيل: هو الـمتقارب الـجَعْدُ الـمُدَوَّر، ... 
و كُلْثُوم: رجل . و أُمُّ كُلْثُوم: امرأَة .

----------


## حسن عبد الله

شيخنا الفاضل : عبد الرحمن السديس 

اسمحوا لنا بالتطفل على مشاركاتكم باضافة بعض مما أعجبني من قراءات لعل فيها الفائدة

ذكر الحافظ الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء ، في ترجمة هشام بن العاص السهمي الصحابي الجليل أخو عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهم جميعاً :

قال ابن عيينة: قالوا لعمرو بن العاص: أنت خير أم أخوك هشام ؟ قال: أخبركم عني وعنه، عرضنا أنفسنا على الله، فقبله وتركني.
قال سفيان: قتل يوم اليرموك أو غيره شهيدا، رضي الله عنه .

----------


## آل عامر

روى علي بن زيد ، عن ابن المسيب ، قال: قال لي ابن عمر : أتدري لم سميت ابني سالما ؟ قلت : لا . قال : باسم سالم مولى أبي حذيفة _يعني أحد السابقين. ( سير اعلام النبلاء 4/ 459 )

----------


## آل عامر

سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه

قال الامام الذهبي : وفد ذكرت في تاريخي الكبير أنه عاش مئتين وخمسين سنة ، وأنا الساعة لا 

أرتضي ذلك ولا أصححه . ( سير اعلام النبلاء 1/556 )

----------


## حسن عبد الله

ذكر الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء
قال أبو محمد الرامهرمزي، حدثنا عبدالله، حدثنا القاسم بن نصر، سمعت خلف بن سالم، حدثني يحيى القطان قال: فدمت الكوفة وبها ابن عجلان، وبها ممن يطلب حفص بن غياث، و مليح بن وكيع، وابن إدريس: فقلت: نأتي ابن عجلان.
فقال يوسف السمتي: نقلب عليه حديثه حتى ننظر فهمه.
قال: ففعلوا.
فما كان عن أبيه جعلوه عن أبي هريرة نفسه.
وما كان للمقبري عن أبي هريرة، جعلوه عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة.
فدخلوا فسألوه فمر فيها، فلما كان عند آخر الكتاب، تنبه، فقال: أعد.
فعرض عليه، فقال: ما سألتموني عن أبيه، فقد حدثني سعيد وما سألتموني عن سعيد، فقد حدثني أبي به.
ثم أقبل على يوسف بن خالد، فقال: إن كنت أردت شيني وعيبي فسلبك الله الاسلام.
وأقبل على حفص، فقال: ابتلاك الله في دينك ودنياك.
وأقبل على الآخر فقال: لا نفعك الله بعلمك.
قال يحيى القطان: فمات مليح بن وكيع وما انتفع بعلمه، وابتلي حفص بالفالج وبالقضاء، ولم يمت يوسف حتى اتهم بالزندقة.
قال الذهبي :
فهذه الحكاية فيها نظر.
وما أعرف عبدالله هذا، ومليح لا يدرى من هو، ولم يكن لو كيع بن الجراح ولد يطلب أيام ابن عجلان، ثم لم يكن ظهر لهم قلب الاسانيد على الشيوخ.
إنما فعل هذا بعد المئتين.

----------


## آل عامر

قال ابن الجوزي : 
نظرت في الأدلة على الحق سبحانه وتعالى ، فوجدتها أكثر من الرمل 
 ورأيت من أعجبها أن الإنسان قد يخفي 
مالايرضاه الله عز وجل فيظهره الله سبحانه عليه ولو بعد حين ، ويُنطق الألسنه به وإن لم يشاهده الناس .
                                                           صيد الخاطر82

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 

 قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/124
حدثنا أبو محمد بن حيان ثنا عبدالله بن محمد بن يعقوب ثنا أبو حاتم ثنا حرملة قال: سمعت الشافعي يقول: كل ما قلت لكم ، فلم تشهد عليه عقولكم ، وتقبله ، وتراه حقا = فلا تقبلوه فإن العقول مضطرة إلى قبول الحق.

نحو هذا المعنى 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في تنبيه الرجل العاقل 1/389: [بعد كلام ذكره]
 .. وأعلم أن هذا الكلام لكونه باطلا يستثقله القلب العاقل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/138:
حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم ثنا محمد بن عبدالله النسائي ثنا الربيع قال: سمعت الشافعي : .. ـ في ذكر هؤلاء القوم الذين يبكون عند القراءة ـ  فقال: قرأ رجل ، وإنسان حاضر {فَإِذا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ } [(4) سورة محمد] ، فجعل الرجل يبكي ! فقيل له: يا بغيض هذا موضع البكاء  ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن أبي حاتم في آداب الشافعي ومناقبه ص 129: ثنا أحمد بن سلمة بن عبدالله النيسابوري قال: قال أبو بكر محمد بن إدريس ـ وراق الحميدي ـ : سمعت الحميدي يقول: قال: محمد بن إدريس الشافعي خرجت إلى اليمن في طلب كتب الفراسة ، حتى كتبتها ، وجمعتها ، ثم لما حان انصرافي مررت على رجل في طريقي ، وهو مُحتبٍ بفناء داره: أزرق العين ناتىء الجبهة سناط ، فقلت له: هل من منزل ؟
فقال: نعم. 
قال الشافعي: وهذا النعت أخبث ما يكون في الفراسة ، فأنزلني ، فرأيته أكرم ما يكون من رجل ، بعث إلي بعشاء ، وطيب ، وعلف لدابتي ، وفراش ، ولحاف ، فجعلت أتقلب الليل أجمع ما أصنع بهذه الكتب إذا رأيت هذا النعت في هذا الرجل ، فرأيت أكرم رجل ، فقلت: أرمي بهذه الكتب ، فلما أصبحت ، قلت للغلام: أسرج ، فأسرج ، فركبت ، ومررت عليه ، وقلت له: إذا قدمت مكة ، ومررت بذي طوى ، فسل عن منزل محمد بن إدريس الشافعي ، فقال لي الرجل: أمولى لأبيك أنا ؟! 
قلت: لا .
قال: فهل كانت لك عندي نعمة؟
 فقلت: لا .
فقال: أين ما تكلفته لك البارحة ؟
قلت: وما هو ؟
قال: اشتريت لك طعاما بدرهمين ، وإداما بكذا ، وعطرا بثلاثة دراهم ، وعلفا لدابتك بدرهمين ، وكراء الفرش ، واللحاف درهمان !
قال: قلت يا غلام اعطه ، فهل بقي من شيء ؟
قال: كراء المنزل ؛ فإني وسعت عليك ، وضيقت على نفسي .
قال الشافعي: فغبطت نفسي بتلك الكتب ، فقلت له بعد ذلك: هل بقي من شيء ؟
قال: امض أخزاك الله ، فما رأيت قط شرا منك !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/146:
حدثنا الحسن بن سعيد بن جعفر قال: سمعت أبا القاسم الزيات يقول: سمعت الربيع يقول: سمعت الشافعي يقول: .. ما رفعت أحدا فوق منزلته إلا وضع مني بمقدار ما رفعت منه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال القاضي الأديب الحسن الرامهرمزي في المحدث الفاصل ص251:
أخبرني أبـي ، أن القاسم بن نصر المخرمي حدثهم ، قال: سمعت علي بن المديني يقول: قدمت الكوفة ، فعنيت بحديث الأعمش ، فجمعتها ، فلما قدمت البصرة لقيت عبد الرحمن ، فسلمت عليه ، فقال: هات يا علي ما عندك ، فقلت: ما أحد يفيدني عن الأعمش شيئا ! 
قال: فغضب ، فقال: هذا كلام أهل العلم ، ومن يضبط العلم ، ومن يحيط به ؟!
مثلك يتكلم بهذا ؟!
أمعك شيء تكتب فيه ؟
قلت: نعم .
قال: اكتب.
 قلت: ذاكرني فلعله عندي ! 
قال: اكتب لست أملي عليك إلا ما ليس عندك .
قال: فأملى علي ثلاثين حديثا لم أسمع منها حديثا ! 
، ثم قال: لا تـَعُدْ .
قلت: لا أعود ، قال علي: فلما كان بعد سنة جاء سليمان إلى الباب ، فقال: امض بنا إلى عبد الرحمن ، حتى أفضحه اليوم في المناسك ! 
قال علي: ـ وكان سليمان من أعلم أصحابنا بالحج ـ قال: فذهبنا ، فدخلنا عليه ، فسلمنا ، وجلسنا بين يديه ، فقال: هاتا ما عندكما ، وأظنك يا سليمان صاحب الخطبة .
قال: نعم ، ما أحد يفيدنا في الحج شيئا ! ، فأقبل عليه بمثل ما أقبل عليَّ ، 
ثم قال: يا سليمان ، ما تقول في رجل قضى المناسك كلها إلا الطواف بالبيت ، فوقع على أهله ؟
فاندفع سليمان فروى" يتفرقان حيث اجتمعا ويجتمعان حيث تفرقا"
قال اروِ ، ومتى يجتمعان ؟ ومتى يفترقان ؟ 
قال: فسكت سليمان .
فقال: اكتب ، وأقبل يلقي عليه المسائل ، ويملي عليه ، حتى كتبنا ثلاثين مسألة ، في كل مسألة يروي الحديث ، والحديثين ، ويقول: سألت مالكا ، وسألت سفيان ، وعبيدالله بن الحسن .
قال: فلما قمت ، قال: لا تعد ثانيا تقول ما قلت .
فقمنا ، وخرجنا ، قال فأقبل عليَّ سليمان ، فقال: أيش خرج علينا من صلب مهدي هذا ؟!
كأنه كان قاعدا معهم سمعت مالكا ، وسفيان ، وعبيد الله .اهـ. 
قلت: وأخرجه من طريقة الخطيب في الجامع 2/417، والتاريخ 10/245.
الإمام عبدالرحمن بن مهدي من أكابر علماء هذه الأمة في الفقه ، والحديث ، ومن العباد الورعين ، والأئمة الصادقين ، والعلماء العاملين ، تخرج عليه الأئمة الكبار كيحيى بن معين ، وعلي بن المديني ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وأبي حفص الفلاس ، وإسحاق بن راهويه ، وأبي خيثمة ، وطبقتهم. 
وسليمان ـ أظنه ـ ابن حرب الإمام الثقة الأزدي البصري قاضي مكة .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع 2/415:
 أنا الحسن بن أبي بكر ، أنا أحمد بن إسحاق بن بنجاب الطيبي ، والحسن بن علي بن زياد ، نا أبو نعيم ضرار بن صرد ، نا عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم قال: قال أبي:" كان الناس فيما مضى من الزمان الأول إذا لقي الرجل من هو أعلم منه  قال: اليومَ يومُ غُنمي ، فيتعلم منه ،
وإذا لقي من هو مثله قال: اليوم يوم مذاكرتي ، فيذاكره ،
وإذا لقي من هو دونه علمه ، ولم يَـزهُ عليه .
قال: حتى صار هذا الزمان ، فصار الرجل يعيب من فوقه ابتغاء أن ينقطع منه ، حتى لا يرى الناس أن له إليه حاجة !
وإذا لقي من هو مثله لم يذاكره ، فهلك الناس عند ذلك.اهـ
قلت: أبو حازم هو : سلمة بن دينار الأعرج من صغار التابعين ثقة من الزهاد تولى قضاء المدينة ، قال ابن خزيمة ثقة لم يكن في زمانه مثله .
و رحم الله أبا حازم قال هذا في زمانه ! فكيف لو رآى زماننا ؟!
وروي نحو هذا الكلام عن الخليل بن أحمد في جامع بيان العلم لابن عبد البر 1/133.
وذكره الإمام عبد الرحمن بن مهدي كما في ترجمته من الحلية .
 و ضرار بن صرد جرحه كثير من الأئمة ، وقواه أبو حاتم ، ولا يخفى أن العلماء يقبلون في حكاية مثل هذه الأخبار ما لا يقبلون في أمر الحلال والحرام .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء 9/12: 
حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق ، ثنا عبدالرحمن بن محمد ، ثنا عبدالرحمن بن عمر ، حدثني يحيى بن عبدالرحمن بن مهدي: أن أباه قام ليلة ـ وكان يُحيي الليل كله ـ ، فلما طلع الفجر رمى بنفسه على الفراش ، فنام عن صلاة الصبح حتى طلعت الشمس ، فقال: هذا مما جنى عليّ هذا الفراش ، فجعل على نفسه أن لا يجعل بينه وبين الأرض وجلده شيئا شهرين ، فقرح فخذاه جميعا . اهـ 

قلت: رحمه الله من إمام عظيم ، هكذا كان سلفنا الصالح في الاجتهاد في العبادة ، ومحاسبة النفس عند أدنى خلل ، فزكت نفوسهم ، وعلت هممهم ، وبقي ذكرهم لمن بعدهم ..
فياليت شعري : كم من الأخيار ، وطلبة العلم اليوم من يتخلف عن صلاة الفجر مرارا ، وتكرارا ، مع أنه لم يحيي الليل ، ولا عشره ، بل ولا عشر عشره ! 
ثم أتراه بعد ذلك يتألم ؟ أو يحزن ؟ أو يعاقب نفسه لئلا تعود !!
وممن روي عنه أنه سلك مسلك المحاسبة والعقاب لنفسه لتنزجر الإمام عبد الله بن وهب ، 
قال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا أبي حدثنا حرملة سمعت ابن وهب يقول: نذرت أني كلما اغتبت إنسانا أن أصوم يوما ، فأجهدني فكنت اغتاب ، وأصوم ، فنويت أني كلما اغتبت إنسانا أن أتصدق بدرهم ، فمنْ حُبِ الدراهم تركتُ الغيبة .
قلت [الذهبي] : هكذا والله كان العلماء ، وهذا هو ثمرة العلم النافع . 
سير أعلام النبلاء 9/228 .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع 2/412:
حدثني أبو النجيب عبد الغفار بن عبد الواحد الأرموي مُذاكرةً ، قال: سمعت الحسن بن علي المقرئ ، يقول: سمعت أبا الحسين بن فارس اللغوي ، يقول: سمعت الأستاذ ابن العميد ، يقول: ما كنت أظن أن في الدنيا حلاوة ألذ من الرئاسة ، والوزارة التي أنا فيها حتى شاهدتُ مذاكرةَ سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني ، وأبي بكر الجعابي بحضرتي ، فكان الطبراني يغلب الجعابي بكثرة حفظه ، وكان الجعابي يغلب الطبراني بفطنته ، وذكاء أهل بغداد حتى ارتفعت أصواتها ولا يكاد أحدهما يغلب صاحبه ، فقال الجعابي: عندي حديث ليس في الدنيا إلا عندي ، فقال: هاته ، فقال: نا أبو خليفة نا سليمان بن أيوب ..، ـ  وحدث بالحديث ـ فقال الطبراني: أنا سليمان بن أيوب ! ، ومني سمع أبو خليفة ، فاسمع مني حتى يعلو إسنادك فإنك تروي عن أبي خليفة عني !
فخجل الجعابي ، وغلبه الطبراني ، قال ابن العميد: فوددت في مكاني أن الوزارة ، والرئاسة ليتها لم تكن لي ، وكنت الطبراني ، وفرحت مثل الفرح الذي فرح به الطبراني لأجل الحديث ، أو كما قال.. اهـ

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال  البرذعي في سؤالاته 2/550:
سألت أبا زرعة عن حديث ابن أبي هالة في صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عشر ذي الحجة ؟
فأبى أن يقرأه عليّ  ، وقال لي: فيه كلام أخاف أن لا يصح فلما ألححت عليه ، قال: فأخره حتى تخرج العشر ، فإني أكره أن أحدث بمثل هذا في العشر يعني حديث أبي غسان عن جميع بن عمر . اهـ

مثال عظيم على اغتنام الأيام الفاضلة ، والحذر مما قد يكون فيه شيء من النقص في الزمان الفاضل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

زاد المعاد 1/313:
.. وقال المروذي: من صلى ركعتين بعد المغرب في المسجد يكون عاصيا ؟
قال: ما أعرف هذا .
قلت له: يحكى عن أبي ثور أنه قال: هو عاص .
قال: لعله ذهب إلى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"اجعلوها في بيوتكم". اهـ 
قلت : رحم الله هذا الإمام انظر كيف يبحث له عن مخرج وتأويل ، ولو كان بعض (...) لبادر بالتخطئة ، والتجهيل ، ولم يتكلف أن ينظر هل للكلام وجه من الصواب أو محمل حسن .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال زكريا الساجي: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد ، حدثنا ابن عرعرة قال: كنت عند يحيى بن سعيد ، وعنده بلبل ، وابن المديني ، وابن أبي خدويه ، فقال علي ليحيى ما تقول في طارق ، وابن مهاجر ؟
فقال: يجريان مجرى واحداً .
فقال الشاذكوني: نسألك عما لا تدري ، وتكلف لنا ما لا تحسن ! 
حديث إبراهيم بن مهاجر خمس مئة عندك عنه مئة ، وحديث طارق مئة عندك منها عشرة .
فأقبل بعضنا على بعض ، وقلنا : هذا ذُلٌ ، 
فقال يحيى: دعوه فإن كلمتموه لم آمن أن يَقْرِفَنا بأعظم من هذا !
سير أعلام النبلاء 10/681
يقرفنا : يتهمنا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال إبراهيم بن أورمة: كان الطيالسي بأصبهان ، فلما أراد الرجوع بكى !
فقالوا له: إن الرجل إذا رجع إلى أهله فرح . 
قال: لا تدرون إلى من أرجع ! أرجع إلى شياطين الإنس ابن المديني ، والشاذكوني ، والفلاس .
سير أعلام النبلاء 10/681

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

روى الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد 10/241 بسنده عن أبي بكر الأثرم قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل يسأل عن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ... ، فذكر لأبي عبد الله عن إنسان أنه يحكي عنه القدر ! 
قال: ويَحل له أن يقول هذا ؟!
هو سمع هذا منه ؟!
ثم قال: يجيء إلى إمام من أئمة المسلمين يتكلم فيه !!   اهـ
قلت: هذا كذب بلا شك:
قال الدوري: سمعت يحيى ـ ابن معين ـ يقول: كان حماد بن زيد ، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي من أبعد الناس من القدر ، قال: جاءوا إلى عبد الرحمن ، فقالوا له: قُلِ السحاق بقدر ! ـ يعنى: سِحاق النساء ـ ، فقال: لا أقول يستخف بي ، ولكنه قال: كل شيء بقدر  . اهـ من تاريخ الدوري 2/360

----------


## حسن عبد الله

ذكر ابن كثير رحمه الله في "البداية والنهاية" :
قال حماد بن زيد، عن ثابت البناني قال: كنت أمر بعبد الله بن الزبير وهو يصلي خلف المقام كأنه خشبة منصوبة لا يتحرك.
وقال الاعمش عن يحيى بن وثاب: كان ابن الزبير إذا سجد وقعت العصافير على ظهره تصعد وتنزل لا تراه إلا جذم حائط.
وقال غيره: كان ابن الزبير يقوم ليله حتى يصبح، ويركع ليله حتى يصبح، ويسجد ليله حتى يصبح.
وقال بعضهم: ركع ابن الزبير يوما فقرأت البقرة وآل عمران والنساء والمائدة وما رفع رأسه.
وقال عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج عن عطاء: كنت إذا رأيت ابن الزبير يصلي كأنه كعب راسب، وفي رواية ثابت.
وقال أحمد: تعلم عبد الرزاق الصلاة من ابن جريج، وابن جريج من عطاء، وعطاء من ابن الزبير، وابن الزبير من الصديق، والصديق من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقال الحميدي عن سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام بن عروة عن ابن المنكدر قال: لو رأيت ابن الزبير يصلي كأنه غصن شجرة يصفقها الريح، والمنجنيق يقع ها هنا وها هنا.
قال سفيان: كأنه لا يبالي به ولا يعده شيئا.
وحكى بعضهم لعمر بن عبد العزيز أن حجرا من المنجنيق وقع على شرفة المسجد فطارت فلقة منه فمرت بين لحية ابن الزبير وحلقه، فما زال عن مقامه ولا عرف ذلك في صورته، فقال عمر بن عبد العزيز: لا إله إلا الله، جاء ما وصفت.
وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز يوما لابن أبي مليكة: صف لنا عبد الله بن الزبير، فقال: والله ما رأيت جلدا قط ركب على لحم ولا لحما على عصب ولا عصبا على عظم مثله، ولا رأيت نفسا ركبت بين جنبين مثل نفسه، ولقد مرت آجرة من رمي المنجنيق(*) بين لحيته وصدره فوالله ما خشع ولا قطع لها قراءته، ولا ركع دون ما كان يركع، وكان إذا دخل في الصلاة خرج من كل شئ إليها.
ولقد كان يركع فيكاد الرخم أن يقع على ظهره ويسجد فكأنه ثوب مطروح.
وقال أبو القاسم البغوي: عن علي بن الجعد، عن شعبة، عن منصور بن زاذان قال: أخبرني من رأى ابن الزبير يسرب في صلاته وكان ابن الزبير من المصلين.
وسئل ابن عباس عن ابن الزبير فقال: كان قارئا لكتاب الله، متبعا لسنة رسول الله، قانتا لله صائما في الهواجر من مخافة الله، ابن حواري رسول الله، وأمه بنت الصديق، وخالته عائشة حبيبة حبيب الله، زوجة رسول الله، فلا يجهل حقه إلا من أعماه الله.
وروي أن ابن الزبير كان يوما يصلي فسقطت حية من السقط فطوقت على بطن ابنه هاشم فصرخ النسوة وانزعج أهل المنزل واجتمعوا على قتل تلكلحية فقتلوها، وسلم الولد، فعلوا هذا كله وابن الزبير في الصلاة لم يلتفت ولا درى بما جرى حتى سلم.
---------------------
(*) وذلك عندما رمى الحجاج الكعبة بالمنجنيق في حصاره لإبن الزبير

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 

قال الشاطبي في الموافقات 1/60:
كل علم شرعي فطلب الشارع له إنما يكون حيث هو وسيلة إلى التعبد به لله تعالى ، لا من جهة أخرى ، فإن ظهر فيه اعتبار جهة أخرى فبالتبع ، والقصد الثاني لا بالقصد الأول ، والدليل على ذلك أمور:
أحدها: ما تقدم في المسألة قبل أن كل علم لا يفيد عملا فليس في الشرع ما يدل على استحسانه ، ولو كان له غاية أخرى شرعية ؛ لكان مستحسنا شرعا ، ولو كان مستحسنا شرعا لبحث عنه الأولون من الصحابة والتابعين ، وذلك غير موجود فما يلزم عنه كذلك. 
والثاني: أن الشرع إنما جاء بالتعبد ، وهو المقصود من بعثة الأنبياء عليهم السلام كقوله تعالى ( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم )  ( الر كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير ألا تعبدوا إلا الله ) الآيات (كتاب أنزلناه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بإذن ربهم إلى صراط العزيز الحميد ) ... وما أشبه ذلك من الآيات التي لا تكاد تحصى كلها دال على أن المقصود التعبد لله.
والثالث: ما جاء من الأدلة الدالة على أن روح العلم هو: العمل ، و إلا فالعلم عارية ، وغير منتفع به ، فقد قال الله تعالى ( إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء ) ، وقال (وإنه لذو علم لما علمناه ) قال قتادة: يعني: لذو عمل بما علمناه ..
والأدلة على هذا المعنى أكثر من أن تحصى ، وكل ذلك يحقق أن العلم وسيلة من الوسائل ليس مقصودا لنفسه من حيث النظر الشرعي ، وإنما هو وسيلة إلى العمل ، وكل ما ورد في فضل العلم ، فإنما هو ثابت للعلم من جهة ما هو مكلف بالعمل به .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو سفيان المستملي سألتُ أحمد عن مسألة فأجابني فيها ، فلما كان بعد مدة سألته عن تلك المسألة بعينها ، فأجابني بجواب خلاف الجواب الأول ، فقلت له: أنت مثل أبي حنيفة الذي كان يقول في المسألة الأقاويل ! 
فتغير وجهه ، وقال: يا موسى ليس لنا مثل أبي حنيفة ، أبو حنيفة كان يقول بالرأي ، وأنا أنظر في الحديث ، فإذا رأيت ما أحسن ، أو أقوى أخذت به ، وتركت القول الأول .
 المُسَوّدة ص470 .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 20/39: 
هل البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه وأبو داود الطيالسي والدارمي والبزار والدار قطني والبيهقي وابن خزيمة وأبو يعلى الموصلي ، هل كان هؤلاء مجتهدين لم يقلدوا أحدا من الأئمة أم كانوا مقلدين ، وهل كان من هؤلاء أحد ينتسب إلى مذهب أبي حنيفة  ؟
فأجاب ، الحمد لله رب العالمين :
 أما البخاري ، وأبو داود فإمامان في الفقه من أهل الاجتهاد ،  
وأما مسلم والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه وابن خزيمة وأبو يعلى والبزار ونحوهم ؛ فهم على مذهب أهل الحديث ليسوا مقلدين لواحد بعينه من العلماء ، ولا هم من الأئمة المجتهدين على الإطلاق ، بل هم   يميلون إلى قول أئمة الحديث كالشافعي وأحمد ، وإسحاق ، وأبي عبيد ، وأمثالهم .
ومنهم من له اختصاص ببعض الأئمة كاختصاص أبي داود ، ونحوه بأحمد بن حنبل ، وهم إلى مذاهب أهل الحجاز : كمالك ، وأمثاله أميل منهم إلى مذاهب أهل العراق كأبي حنيفة ، والثوري ، وأما أبو داود الطيالسي فأقدم من هؤلاء كلهم من طبقة يحيى ابن سعيد القطان ، ويزيد بن هارون الواسطي ، وعبد الله بن داود ، ووكيع بن الجراح ، وعبد الله بن أدريس ، ومعاذ بن معاذ ، وحفص بن غياث ، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي ، وأمثال هؤلاء من طبقة شيوخ الإمام أحمد ، وهؤلاء كلمهم يعظمون السنة والحديث ، ومنهم من يميل إلى مذهب العراقيين :كأبي حنيفة ، والثوري ، ونحوهما ****ع ، ويحيى بن سعيد ، ومنهم من يميل إلى مذهب المدنيين مالك ، ونحوه: كعبد الرحمن بن مهدي .
وأما البيهقي فكان على مذهب الشافعي منتصرا له في عامة أقواله ، والدار قطني هو أيضا يميل إلى مذهب الشافعي ، وأئمة السند ، والحديث لكن ليس هو في تقليد الشافعي كالبيهقي مع أن البيهقي له اجتهاد في كثير من المسائل ، واجتهاد الدارقطني أقوى منه فإنه كان أعلم ، وأفقه منه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال علم الدين السخاوي في جمال القراء 2/480
في الكتاب الثامن (مراتب الأصول ، وغرائب الفصول): 
وكان ـ أبو القاسم الشاطبي ـ لا يسجد إذا قرئت عليه السجدة ، ولا يسجد أحد ممن يقرأ عليه ، وكذلك كانت سنة أشياخه ، والله أعلم ، لأنه كان شديد الاقتداء بمن أخذ عنه . 
والسبب في ذلك أن حال المقرئ ، والمعلم يخالف حال من يتلو القرآن لنفسه ، ولو كلف المقرئ ، والمعلم ذلك ؛ لإفضاء الأمر إلى الحرج ، والمشقة ..
حتى قال بعض شيوخنا ـ وكان قد قرأ على خلق كثير ، وجم غفير ـ لم يكن أحد منهم يسجد إلا شيخ صالح ، يعني غير متحقق بالإقراء ،ولا معرفة له بطريقهم ، وعلى هذه الصفة كان شيخنا أبو الجيوش عساكر ـ رحمه الله ـ كان يسجد ، وكان من عوام المقرئين ، وكان شيخنا أبو الجود ـ رحمه الله ـ لا يسجد ، وكذلك كان الغزنوي ـ رحمه الله ـ ، ولأن المقرئ يعلم الناس العلم ، والقارئ متعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في وفيات الأعيان 1/52:
في ترجمة : إبراهيم بن هلال الحراني الصابئ صاحب الرسائل المشهورة 
قال ابن خلكان: ... وكان متشددا في دينه ، وجهد عليه عز الدولة أن يسلم = فلم يفعل، وكان يصوم شهر رمضان مع المسلمين ! ويحفظ القرآن الكريم أحسن حفظ . اهـ .

قلت: عجيب هذا ! صابئ كافر لا يرجو ثوابا، ولا يخشى عقابا يحفظ القرآن ! و يفرط كثير ـ لا أقول من عامة المسلمين ـ بل من طلبة العلم في حفظه مع أنهم أعرف الناس بفضله وأهميته .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ في تحفة المولود ص 242-243 :
وكم ممن أشقى ولده وفلذة كبده في الدنيا والآخرة بإهماله ، وترك تأديبه ، وإعانته له على شهواته ، ويزعم أنه يكرمه ، وقد أهانه ، وأنه يرحمه ، وقد ظلمه ، وحرمه ، ففاته انتفاعه بولده ، وفوت عليه حظه في الدنيا والآخرة .
وإذا اعتبرت الفساد في الأولاد رأيت عامته من قبل الآباء . 
... فما أفسد الأبناء مثل تغفل الآباء ، وإهمالهم ، واستسهالهم شرر النار بين الثياب ، فأكثر الآباء يعتمدون مع أولادهم أعظم ما يعتمد العدو الشديد العداوة مع عدوه وهم لا يشعرون ! 
فكم من والد حرم والده خير الدنيا والآخرة ، وعرضه لهلاك الدنيا والآخرة ، وكل هذا عواقب تفريط الآباء في حقوق الله ، وإضاعتهم لها ، وإعراضهم عما أوجب الله عليهم من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح حرمهم الانتفاع بأولادهم ، وحرم الأولاد خيرهم ، ونفعهم لهم هو من عقوبة الآباء .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في معرفة الثقات للعجلي ص201: 
[الإمام عبد الرحمن بن مهدي] قال له رجل: يا أبا سعيد لو قيل لك: أدخل الجنة بلا حساب ، ولا يكون لك رياسة ؟ أو قيل لك: يكون لك رياسة الدنيا وأمرك إلى الله أيهما أحب إليك ؟ فقال له: بالله اسكت . اهـ
قلت: ما أجمله من الجواب ! ، وما أكثر الأسئلة التي تحتاج لمثله.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ذكر أبو حيان في كتاب محاضرات العلماء : حدثنا القاضي أبو حامد أحمد بن بشر ، قال: كان الفراءُ يوما عند محمد بن الحسن ، فتذاكرا في الفقه ، والنحو ، ففضّل الفراء النحو على الفقه ، وفضّل محمد بن الحسن الفقه على النحو ، حتى قال الفراء: قلّ رجلٌ أنعَمَ النظرَ في العربيةِ وأرادَ علماً غيرَه إلا سهلَ عليهِ .
فقال محمد بن الحسن: يا أبا زكريا قد أنعمت النظرَ في العربيةِ ، وأسألُك عن بابٍ من الفقهِ .
فقال: هات على بركة الله تعالى .
فقال له: ما تقول في رجل صلى فسها في صلاته ، وسجد سجدتي السهو ، فسها فيهما ؟ 
فتفكر الفراء ساعة ، ثم قال: لا شيء عليه .
فقال له محمد: لم ؟
قال: لأن التصغير عندنا ليس له تصغير ! وإنما سجدتا السهو تمام الصلاة ، وليس للتمام تمام .
فقال محمد بن الحسن: ما ظننت أن آدميا مثلك . معجم الأدباء 1/ 42.
ينظر للمسألة الفقهية: المجموع 4/139، والشرح الكبير مع الإنصاف 2/6-7.

----------


## حسن عبد الله

أخرج الخطيب البغدادي في شرف أصحاب الحديث ، قال :
أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يحيى بن عبد الجبار السكري ، قال : أخبرنا سهل بن إسماعيل أبو صالح الطرسوسي ، قال : حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن محمد بن عقبة الشيباني ، قال : حدثنا هارون بن حاتم البزاز المقرئ ، قال : سمعت عثام بن علي ، يقول : سمعت الأعمش ، يقول : « إذا رأيت الشيخ ، لم يقرأ القرآن ، ولم يكتب الحديث ، فاصفع له ، فإنه من شيوخ القمر » . قال أبو صالح : قلت لأبي جعفر : ما شيوخ القمر ؟ قال : شيوخ دهريون ، يجتمعون في ليالي القمر ، يتذاكرون أيام الناس ، ولا يحسن أحدهم أن يتوضأ للصلاة .

----------


## حسن عبد الله

وأخرج أيضاً :
أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن غالب ، قال قرأت على أبي الحسن الكراعي ، أخبركم أبو حامد أحمد بن علي الكشميهني ، قال : سمعت علي بن خشرم ، قال : سمعت عيسى بن يونس ، يقول : خرجنا في جنازة ، ورجل من أصحاب الحديث يقود الأعمش . فلما رجعنا من الجنازة ، عدل به عن الطريق . فلما أصحر ، قال له : يا أبا محمد أتدري أين أنت ؟ أنت في جبانة كذا . لا والله لا أردك حتى تملأ ألواحي حديثا . قال : اكتب . فلما ملأ الألواح ، وضعها في حجره ، وأخذ بيد الأعمش ، يقوده . فلما دخل الكوفة ، لقيه بعض معارفه ، فدفع الألواح إليه ، فلما انتهى الأعمش إلى بابه ، تعلق به ، وقال : « خذوا الألواح من الفاسق . قال : يا أبا محمد قد فاتت . فلما أيس منه ، قال : كل ما حدثتك كذب . قال الفتى : أنت أعلم بالله من أن تكذب » .
قلت : عجباً لورع عالمهم ولحرص طالبهم للعلم

----------


## إبراهيم العرف

وهذه مشاركة من بعض ما أعجبني :
أبو بكر بن إسماعيل الوراق يقول : وقفت على أبي محمد بن صاعد بابه فقال : من ذا ؟
فقلت : أنا أبو بكر بن أبي علي ، يحي هنا ؟.
فسمعته يقول للجارية : هاتي النعل حتى أخرج إلى هذا الجاهل الذي يكني نفسه وأباه ويسميني فأصفعه.
قال الخطيب : ذكرت هذه الحكاية لبعض شيوخنا فقال كان في ابن إسماعيل سلامة والحكاية مشهورة عنه .اهـ
تاريخ بغداد للخطيب 2/54

----------


## إبراهيم العرف

قال ابن محرز سمعت يحي بن معين يقول : إن لي ابنا صغيرا ابن سنتين وسبعة أشهر وابنة بنت خمس وعشرين سنة فربما أردت أن أبر ابني بشئ فأحرج من ابنتي ألا أفعل بها مثل ذلك وذلك أنه يقال :(ساووا بين أولادكم حتى في القبل ).اهـ 
معرفة الرجال عن يخي بن معين لابن محرز 2-19

----------


## إبراهيم العرف

قال السهمي: سمعت الإمام أبابكر الإسماعيلي يقول : 
كان أبو عمران بن هانئ لباسا فخرج يوما إلى الجامع وقد لبس ثيايا فاخرة وتعطر فرأته امرأة فقالت له : تعال إنك عالم زاهد تلبس مثل هذه الثياب ، لاتستحي من الله ؟.
فقال أبو عمران : أستحي من الله أن أقدر أن ألبس أحسن من هذا فلا ألبس .
تاريخ جرجان 133

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

[align=center]جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك في جهودكم .[/align]

----------


## حسن عبد الله

في سنن ابن ماجه (3859) قال :
" حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي الزِّنَادِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبَانَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ يَقُولُ :
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ يَقُولُ فِي صَبَاحِ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَمَسَاءِ كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَيَضُرَّهُ شَيْءٌ .
قَالَ وَكَانَ أَبَانُ قَدْ أَصَابَهُ طَرَفٌ مِنْ الْفَالِجِ فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبَانُ مَا تَنْظُرُ إِلَيَّ أَمَا إِنَّ الْحَدِيثَ كَمَا قَدْ حَدَّثْتُكَ وَلَكِنِّي لَمْ أَقُلْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِيُمْضِيَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ قَدَرَهُ "
فوائد وعبر كثيرة والله .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 

قال أبو سليمان الخطابي في كتاب العزلة ص90:
أخبرني محمد بن الحسين الآبري قال: أخبرنا الزبير بن عبد الواحد قال: قال علي بن يحيى الوراق: كان الشافعي ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ رجلا عطرا ، وكان يجيء غلامه كل غداة بغالية ، فيمسح بها الأسطوانة التي يجلس إليها ، وكان إلى جنبه إنسان من الصوفية ، وكان يسمى الشافعي البطال ! يقول: هذا البطال ، وهذا البطال .
قال: فلما كان ذات يوم عمد إلى شاربه ، فوضع فيه قذرا ! ، ثم جاء إلى حلقة الشافعي ، فلما شم الشافعي الرائحة أنكرها ، وقال: فتشوا نعالكم ، فقالوا: ما نرى شيئا يا أبا عبد الله ، قال : فليفتش بعضكم بعضا ، فوجدوا ذلك الرجل ، فقالوا : يا أبا عبد الله هذا ، فقال له: ما حملك على هذا ؟
قال: رأيت تجبرك ، فأردت أن أتواضع لله عز وجل ! 
قال: خذوه فاذهبوا به إلى عبد الواحد ـ وكان على الشرطة ـ ، فقولوا له: قال لك أبو عبد الله: اعتقل هذا إلى وقت ننصرف ، قال: فلما خرج الشافعي دخل إليه فدعا به فضربه ثلاثين دِرة ، أو أربعين دِرة قال: هذا إنما تخطيت المسجد بالقذرة ، وصليت على غير الطهارة .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو سليمان الخطابي في كتاب العزلة ص91:
وأخبرني الحسن بن محمد بن عبدويه قال: أخبرني بعض أهل العلم قال: كان يختلف معنا رجل إلى أبي ثور ، وكان ذا سمت ، وخشوع ، فكان أبو ثور إذا رآه جمع نفسه ، وضم أطرافه ، وقيد كلامه ، فغاب عن مجلسه مدة ، فتعرف خبره ، فلم يوقف له على أثر ، ثم عاد إلى المجلس بعد مدة طويلة ، وقد نحل جسمه ، وشحب لونه ، وعلى إحدى عينيه قطعة شمع قد ألصقها بها فما كاد يتبينه أبو ثور ، ثم تأمله ، فقال له : ألست صاحبنا الذي كنت تأتينا ؟
 قال: بلى.
 قال: فما الذي قطعك عنا ؟
فقال: قد رزقني الله سبحانه الإنابة إليه ، وحبب إلى الخلوة ، وأنست بالوحدة ، واشتغلت بالعبادة . 
قال له: فما بال عينك هذه ؟
قال: نظرت إلى الدنيا فإذا هي دار فتنة ، وبلاء قد ذمها الله تعالى إلينا ، وعابها ، وذم ما فيها ، فلم يمكني تغميض عيني كلتيهما عنها ، ورأيتني ، وأنا أبصر بإحداهما نحوا مما أبصر بهما جميعا ، فغمضت واحدة ، وتركت الأخرى .
فقال له أبو ثور: ومنذ كم هذه الشمعة على عينك ؟
قال: منذ شهرين ، أو نحوهما !
قال أبو ثور: يا هذا أما علمت أن لله عليك صلاة شهرين ، وطهارة شهرين ! 
انظروا إلى هذا البائس قد خدعه الشيطان ، فاختلسه من بين أهل العلم ، ثم وكل به من يحفظه ، ويتعهده ويلقنه العلم.
قال أبو سليمان : فالعزلة إنما تنفع العلماء العقلاء ، وهي من أضر شيء على الجهال ، وقد روينا عن إبراهيم أنه قال لمغيرة: تفقه ثم اعتزل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو سليمان الخطابي في كتاب العزلة ص91:
وأخبرني الحسن بن محمد بن عبدويه قال: أخبرني بعض أهل العلم قال: كان يختلف معنا رجل إلى أبي ثور ، وكان ذا سمت ، وخشوع ، فكان أبو ثور إذا رآه جمع نفسه ، وضم أطرافه ، وقيد كلامه ، فغاب عن مجلسه مدة ، فتعرف خبره ، فلم يوقف له على أثر ، ثم عاد إلى المجلس بعد مدة طويلة ، وقد نحل جسمه ، وشحب لونه ، وعلى إحدى عينيه قطعة شمع قد ألصقها بها فما كاد يتبينه أبو ثور ، ثم تأمله ، فقال له : ألست صاحبنا الذي كنت تأتينا ؟
قال: بلى.
قال: فما الذي قطعك عنا ؟
فقال: قد رزقني الله سبحانه الإنابة إليه ، وحبب إلى الخلوة ، وأنست بالوحدة ، واشتغلت بالعبادة . 
قال له: فما بال عينك هذه ؟
قال: نظرت إلى الدنيا فإذا هي دار فتنة ، وبلاء قد ذمها الله تعالى إلينا ، وعابها ، وذم ما فيها ، فلم يمكني تغميض عيني كلتيهما عنها ، ورأيتني ، وأنا أبصر بإحداهما نحوا مما أبصر بهما جميعا ، فغمضت واحدة ، وتركت الأخرى .
فقال له أبو ثور: ومنذ كم هذه الشمعة على عينك ؟
قال: منذ شهرين ، أو نحوهما !
قال أبو ثور: يا هذا أما علمت أن لله عليك صلاة شهرين ، وطهارة شهرين ! 
انظروا إلى هذا البائس قد خدعه الشيطان ، فاختلسه من بين أهل العلم ، ثم وكل به من يحفظه ، ويتعهده ويلقنه العلم.
قال أبو سليمان : فالعزلة إنما تنفع العلماء العقلاء ، وهي من أضر شيء على الجهال ، وقد روينا عن إبراهيم أنه قال لمغيرة: تفقه ثم اعتزل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن علان في دليل الفالحين 1/229: وقد تتبعت الذين أردفهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معه على دابته فبلغت بهم فوق الأربعين ، وجمعتهم في جزء سميه " تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الإرداف" وقد نظمت اسم جماعة منهم ، وأوردته آخر ذلك الجزء وها هو:
لقد أردف المختار طه(1) جماعة * فسن لنا الإرداف إن طاق مركب
أبو بكر عثمان علي أسامة * سهيل سويد جبرئيل المقرب
صفية والسبطان ثم ابن جعفر * معاذ وقيس والشريد المهذب
وآمنة مع خولة وابن أكوع * وزيد أبو ذر سما ذاك جندب
معاوية زيد وخوات ثابت * كذاك أبو الدرداء في العد يكتب
وأبناء عباس وابن أسامة * صدي بن عجلان حذيفة صاحب
كذلك جا فيهم أبو هر من روى * ألوفا من الأخبار تروى وتكتب
وعد من الإرداف يا ذا أسامة * هو ابن عمير ثم عقبه يحسب
وأردف غلمانا ثلاثا كذا أبو *  إياس وأنثى من غفار تقرب
وأردف شخصا ثم أردف ثانيا * وما سميا فيما روى يا مهذب
أولئك أقوام بقرب نبيهم * لقد شرفوا طوبى لهم يا مقرب
-------------
(1) نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصح أن من أسمائه طه أو يس ؛ بل هي من الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور كـ "حم" ، و" ق" ألر ..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في معجم الأدباء 5/44 : ...كان الوجيه [ هو : المبارك بن المبارك الضرير النحوي] قد التزم سماحة الأخلاق ، وسعة الصدر ، فكان لا يغضب من شيء ، ولم يره أحد قط حردان ، وشاع ذلك عنه ، وبلغ ذلك بعض الحرفاء ، فقال: ليس له من يغضبه ، ولو أغضب لما غضب ، وخاطروه على أن يغضبه ، فجاءه ، فسلم عليه ، ثم سأله عن مسألة نحوية ، فأجابه الشيخ بأحسن جواب ، ودله على محجة الصواب .
فقال له: أخطأت ، فأعاد الشيخ الجواب بألطف من ذلك الخطاب ، وسهل طريقته ، وبين له حقيقته .
فقال له: أخطأت أيها الشيخ ، والعجب ممن يزعم أنك تعرف النحو ، ويهتدي بك في العلوم ، وهذا مبلغ معرفتك ، فلاطفه ، وقال: له يا بني لعلك لم تفهم الجواب ، وإن أحببت أن أعيد القول عليك بأبين من الأول فعلت .
قال له:كذبت ! لقد فهمتُ ما قلتَ ، ولكن لجهلك تحسب أنني لم أفهم .
فقال له الشيخ: وهو يضحك قد عرفت مرادك ، ووقفت على مقصودك ، وما أراك إلا وقد غُلبت ، فأد ما بايعت عليه ، فلست بالذي تغضبني أبدا ، وبعد يا بني : فقد قيل إن بقة جلست على ظهر فيل ، فلما أرادت أن تطير قالت له:  استمسك فإني أريد الطيران ! فقال لها الفيل: والله يا هذه ما أحسست بك لما جلست ، فكيف أستمسك إذا أنت طرت !
والله يا ولدي ما تحسن أن تسأل ، ولا تفهم الجواب ، فكيف أستاء منك .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ ابن رجب في الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة 1/443 (ط: العثيمين):
أنبئت عن يوسف بن خليل الحافظ قال: أخبرنا الشيخ الصالح أبو القاسم عبد اللّه بن أبي الفوارس محمد بن علي بن حسن الخزاز الصوفي البغدادي ببغداد قال: سمعتُ القاضي أبا بكر محمد بن عبد الباقي بن محمد البزاز الأنصاري يقول: كنتُ مجاورًا بمكة- حرسها الله تعالى- فأصابني يومًا من الأيام جوع شديد لم أجد شيئًا أدفع به عني الجوع ، فوجدتُ كيسًا من إبريسم مشدودًا بشرابة من إبريسم أيضًا ، فأَخذته وجئت به إلى بيتي ، فحللته فوجدتُ فيه عقدًا من لؤلؤ لم أرَ مثله ، فخرجتُ فإذا الشيخ ينادي عليه ، ومعَه خرقة فيها خمسمائة دينار وهو يقول: هذا لمن يَرد علينا الكيس الذي فيه اللؤلؤ، فقلت: أنا محتاج، وأنا جائع، فآخذ هذا الذهب فأنتفع به ، وأرد عليه الكيس ، فقُلت له: تعالى إليّ ، فأخذته ، وجئت به إلى بيتي ، فأعطاني علامة الكيس ، وعلامة الشرابة ، وعلامة اللؤلؤ وعَدَدَه ، والخيط الذي هو مَشدُود به ، فأخرجته ، ودَفعته إليه. فسلم إليّ خمسمائة دينار ، فما أخذتها ، وقلت: يجب عليّ أن أعيده إليك ، ولا آخذ له جزاء ، فقال لي: لا بد أن تأخذ ،  وألح عليَّ كثيرًا ، فلم أقبل ذلك منه ، فتركني ومضى.
وأما ما كان مني: فإني خرجتُ من مكة وركبتُ البحر، فانكسر المركب وغرق الناس، وهلكت أموالهم ، وسلمتُ أنا على قطعة من المركب ، فبقيت مُدّةً في البحر لا أدري أين أذهب ، فوصَلت إلى جزيرة فيها قوم ، فقعَدتُ في بعض المساجد ، فسمعوني أقرأ، فلم يبق في تلك الجزيرة أحد إلا جاء إليّ ، وقال: علمني القرآن . فحصل لي من أولئك القوم شيء كثير من المال.
قال. ثم إني رأيتُ في ذلك المسجد أوراقًا من مصحف ، فأخذتها أقرأ فيها فقالوا لي: تحسن تكتب?
فقلت: نعم ، فقالوا: علمنا الخط ، فجاءوا بأولادهم من الصبيان ، والشباب ، فكنتُ أعلمهم ، فحصل لي أيضًا من ذلك شيء كثير ، فقالوا لي بعد ذلك: عندنا صبيَّةً يتيمة ، ولها شيء من الدُنيا نريد أن تتزوج بها ، فامتنعتُ ، فقالوا: لا بد ، وألزموني، فأجبتهم إلى ذلك.
فلما زفوها إليَّ مددتُ عيني أنظر إليها ، فوجدت ذلك العقد بعينه معلقًا في عنقها ، فما كان لي حينئذ شغل إلا النظر إليه . فقالوا: يا شيخ ، كسرتَ قلب هذه اليتيمة من نظرك إلى هذا العقد ، ولم تنظر إليها ، فقصصتُ عليهم قصة العقد ، فصاحوا ، وصرخوا بالتهليل ، والتكبير، حتى بلغ إلى جميع أهل الجزيرة ، فقلتُ: ما بكم. فقالوا: ذلك الشيخ الذي أخذ منك العقد أبو هذه الصبية ، وكان يقول: ما وجدتُ في الدنيا مسلمًا إلا هذا الذي رد عليَّ هذا العقد ، وكان يدعو ويقول: اللهم اجمع بيني وبينه حتى أزوجه بابنتي ، والآن قد حصلت ، فبقيتُ معها مدة ورزقتُ منها بولدين.
ثم إنها ماتت فورثت العقد أنا وولداي ، ثم مات الولدان ، فحصل العقد لي فبعته بمائة ألف دينار. وهذا المال الذي ترون معي من بقايا ذلك المال. هكذا ساق هذه الحكاية يوسف بن خليل الحافظ في معجمه (1). 
وساقها ابن النجار في تاريخه ، وقال: هي حكاية عجيبة ، وأظن القاضي حكاها عن غيره. 
وقد ذكرها أبو المظفر سبط بن الجوزي في تاريخه في ترجمة أبي الوفاء بن عقيل.
وذكر عن ابن عقيل: أنه حكى عن نفسه: أنه حج، فالتقط العقد ورده بالموسم ، ولم يأخذ ما بذل له من الدنانير، ثم قدم الشام ، وزار بيت المقدس ، ثم رجع إلى دمشق ، واجتاز بحلب في رجوعه إلى بغداد ، وأنَ تزوجه بالبنت كان بحلب. 
ولكن أبا المظفر ليس بحجة فيما ينقله ، ولم يذكر للحكاية إسنادًا متصلاً إلى ابن عقيل، ولا عزاها إلى كتاب معروف ، ولا يعلم قدوم ابن عقيل إلى الشام ، فنِسبتُها إلى القاضي أبي بكر الأنصاري أنسب. والله أعلم.
--------------
(1) في معجمه الورقتان (164و175) ، ذكره الدكتور عبدالرحمن العثيمين.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- في آخر كتاب الأشباه والنظائر للحافظ السيوطي ص541:
هَذِهِ مَسَائِلُ فِيمَا لَا يُعْذَرُ فِيهَا بِالْجَهْلِ وَقَدْ نَظَمَهَا بَعْضُهُمْ فَقَالَ :
[align=center]ثَلَاثُونَ لَا عُذْرَ بِجَهْلٍ يُرَى بِهَا * وَزِدْهَا مِنْ الْأَعْدَادِ عَشْرًا لِتَكْمُلَا 
فَأَوَّلُهَا بِكْرٌ تَقُولُ لِعَاقِدٍ : * جَهِلْت بِأَنَّ الصَّمْتَ كَالنُّطْقِ مِقْوَلَا 
كَمَنْ سَكَتَتْ حِينَ الزَّوَاجِ فَجُومِعَتْ * فَقَالَتْ : أَنَا لَمْ أَرْض بِالْعَقْدِ أَوَّلَا 
كَذَا شَاهِدٌ فِي الْمَالِ وَالْحَدِّ مُخْطِئًا * شَهَادَةَ صِدْقٍ ضَامِنٌ حِينَ بَدَّلَا 
وَآكِلُ مَالٍ لِلْيَتِيمِ وَوَاطِئٌ * رَهِينَ اعْتِكَافٍ بِالشَّرِيعَةِ جَاهِلَا 
كَذَا قَاذِفٌ شَخْصًا يَظُنُّ بِأَنَّهُ * رَقِيقٌ فَبَانَ الشَّخْصُ حُرًّا مُكَمَّلَا
 وَمَنْ قَامَ بَعْدَ الْعَامِ يَشْفَعُ خَاطِرًا * مَعَ الْعِلْمِ بِالْمُبْتَاعِ وَالْبَيْعِ أَوَّلَا 
وَمَنْ مُلِّكَتْ أَوْ خُيِّرَتْ ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ * لِتَقْضِيَ حَتَّى فَارَقَتْ وَتَفَاصَلَا
 كَذَاك طَبِيبٌ قَائِلٌ بِعِلَاجِهِ * بِلَا عِلْمٍ أَوْ مُفْتٍ تَعَدَّى تَجَاهُلَا 
وَبَائِعُ عَبْدٍ بِالْخِيَارِ يَرُومُ أَنْ * يَرُدَّ وَقَدْ وَلَّى الزَّمَانُ مُهَرْوِلَا 
وَمَنْ أَثْبَتَتْ إضْرَارَ زَوْجٍ فَأُمْهِلَتْ * فَجَامَعَهَا قَبْلَ الْقَضَاءِ مُعَاجِلَا 
وَعَبْدٌ زَنَى أَوْ يَشْرَبُ الْخَمْرَ جَاهِلًا * بِعِتْقٍ فَحَدُّ الْحُرِّ يَجْرِي مُفَصَّلَا 
وَيُفْسَخُ بَيْعٌ فَاسِدٌ مُطْلَقًا وَلَا * يُسَامَحُ فِيهِ مَنْ عَنْ الْحَقِّ حُوِّلَا 
وَكُلُّ زَكَاةٍ مِنْ دَفْعِهَا لِكَافِرٍ * وَغَيْرِ فَقِيرٍ ضَامِنٌ تِلْكَ مُسَجَّلَا 
وَمَنْ يُعْتِقُ الشَّخْصَ الْكَفُورَ لِجَهْلِهِ *  فَلَا يُجْزِي فِي كَفَّارَةٍ وَتَبَتُّلَا 
كَذَا مُشْتَرِي مَنْ أَوْجَبَ الشَّرْعُ عِتْقَهُ * عَلَيْهِ وَلَا رَدَّ لَهُ وَلَهُ الْوِلَا
 وَآخِذُ حَدٍّ مِنْ أَبِيهِ مُسْتَوٍ * كَتَحْلِيفِهِ إذْ بِالْعُقُوقِ تَزَيَّلَا 
وَمَنْ يَقْطَعُ الْمَسْلُوكُ جَهْلًا فَلَا نَرَى * شَهَادَتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ تُقْبَلَا 
كَمَنْ يُرِيَا عَدْلَيْنِ فَرْجًا وَمَحْرَمًا *  يُبَاحُ وَحُرًّا يُسْتَرَقُّ فَأَهْمِلَا 
وَسَارِقُ مَا فِيهِ النِّصَابُ مُؤَاخَذٌ * وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ ظَرْفُ النِّصَابِ مُعَادِلَا 
وَوَاطِئُ مَنْ قَدْ أُرْهِنَتْ عِنْدَهُ فَمَا  * يَكُونُ لَهُ عَنْ حَدِّ ذَلِكَ مَعْزِلَا 
كَذَلِكَ مَنْ يَزْنِي وَيَشْرَبُ جَاهِلًا  * مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَوَادِي حَدُّهُ لَيْسَ مُهْمَلَا 
وَمَنْ رَدَّ رَهْنًا بَعْدَ حَوْزٍ لِرَبِّهِ * فَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ الْحَوْزَ صَارَ مُعَطَّلَا 
وَتَخْيِيرُ مَنْ قَدْ أُعْتِقَتْ ثُمَّ جُومِعَتْ * تَفُوتُ بِجَهْلِ الْحُكْمِ وَالْعِتْقَ أَهْمِلَا
وَلَا يَنْفِ حَمْلَ الْعُرْسِ زَوْجٌ لَهَا * إذَا رَآهُ وَلَمْ يَنْهَضْ بِذَلِكَ مَعْدِلَا 
وَمَنْ أَنْفَقَتْ مِنْ مَالِ زَوْجٍ لِغَيْبَةٍ * فَجَا نَعْيُهُ رَدَّتْ مِنْ الْوِدِّ فَاضِلَا 
وَمَنْ سَكَنَتْ حِينَ ارْتِجَاعٍ وَجُومِعَتْ * فَقَالَتْ : لَقَدْ كَانَ اعْتِقَادِي كَامِلَا  
وَلَيْسَ لِمَنْ قَدْ حِيزَ عَنْهُ مَتَاعُهُ * مَقَالٌ إذَا مَا الْحَوْزُ كَانَ مُطَوَّلَا
 وَقَدْ قَامَ بَعْدَ الْحَوْزِ يَطْلُبُ مِلْكَهُ * وَقِيلَ لَهُ : قَدْ بِعْت ذَلِكَ أَوَّلَا 
وَمَنْ هُوَ فِي صَوْمِ الظِّهَارِ مُجَامِعٌ * لِزَوْجَتِهِ يَسْتَأْنِفُ الصَّوْمَ مُكْمِلَا 
وَلَيْسَ لِذِي مَالٍ يُبَاعُ بِعِلْمِهِ * وَيَشْهَدُ قَبْضًا بَعْدَهُ أَنْ يُبَدَّلَا 
وَمَنْ زَوْجُهَا قَدْ مَلَّكَ الْغَيْرَ أَمْرَهَا * فَلَمْ يَقْضِ حَتَّى جُومِعَتْ صَارَ مَعْزِلَا
 وَإِنْ مَلَكَهَا الزَّوْجُ ثُمَّ تَصَالَحَا * عَقِيبَ قَبُولٍ كَانَ لَيْسَ مُفَصَّلَا 
وَمَا سُئِلَتْ عَنْهُ فَلَيْسَ لَهَا إذَنْ * تَقُولُ ثَلَاثًا كَانَ قَصْدِي أَوَّلَا
 وَإِنْ بَعْدَ تَمْلِيكٍ قَضَتْ بِبَيَانِهَا * فَقَالَتْ جَهِلْت الْحُكْمَ فِيهِ مُعَاجِلَا 
فَلَيْسَ لَهُ عُذْرٌ إذَا قَالَ : لَمْ أُرِدْ * سِوَى طَلْقَةٍ وَالْحُكْمُ فِيهِ كَمَا خَلَا 
وَإِنْ أَمَةٌ قَالَتْ وَبَائِعُهَا : لَقَدْ * تَزَوَّجَهَا شَخْصٌ فَفَارَقَ وَانْجَلَا 
فَلَيْسَ لِمَنْ يَبْتَاعُهَا بَعْدَ عِلْمِهِ * بِذَلِكَ عُذْرٌ إنْ يَرِدْ إذْنٌ بِلَا 
وَلَا يَطَأَنَّهَا أَوْ يُزَوِّجَهَا إلَى * ثُبُوتِ خُلُوٍّ مِنْ زَوَاجٍ تَحَوَّلَا 
وَمَنْ قَبْلَ تَكْفِيرِ الظِّهَارِ مُجَامِعٌ * يَذُوقُ عِقَابًا بِاَلَّذِي قَدْ تَحَمَّلَا
 وَحَقُّ الَّذِي قَدْ خُيِّرَتْ سَاقِطٌ إذَا * بِوَاحِدَةٍ قَالَتْ : قَضَيْت تَجَاهُلَا 
وَلَيْسَ لَهَا عُذْرٌ بِدَعْوَى جَهَالَةٍ * وَذَاكَ الَّذِي قَدْ أَوْقَعَتْ عَادَ بَاطِلَا 
وَمَنْ قَالَ : إنْ شَهْرَيْنِ غِبْتُ وَلَمْ أَعُدْ * فَأَمْرُك قَدْ صَيَّرْتُ عِنْدَكِ جَاعِلَا 
فَمَرَّ وَلَمْ تُوقِعْ وَمَا أَشْهَدْت عَلَى * بَقَاهَا وَطَالَتْ صَارَ عَنْهَا مُحَوَّلَا
 وَذَاكَ كَثِيرٌ فِي الْوُضُوءِ وَمِثْلُهَا * بِفَرْضِ صَلَاةٍ ثُمَّ حَجٍّ تَحَصَّلَا . اهـ [/align]

قلت: قد يظن أن هذه المنظومة في فروع الشافعية ، وليس كذلك ، بل هي
للشيخ بهرام بن عبد الله المالكي المتوفى عام 805هـ  ، وقد طبعت مع شرح الشيخ الأمير محمد بن محمد الأزهري المالكي في دار الغرب الإسلامي.
وينظر في الأشباه والنظائر ص199 : صورا لم يعذر فيها بالجهل .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ السيوطي في الأشباه والنظائر ص386:
في معرض كلامه عن ضابط الْكَبَائِرِ ، وعدها: ..وأما حصر الكبائر بالعد فلا يمكن استيفاؤه .. ، وأكثر من رأيته عدها عدها ... السبكي في "جمع الجوامع" فأورد منها خمسة وثلاثين كبيرة ، أكثر ها في الروضة ، و أصلها ، وَقَدْ أَوْرَدْتُهَا نَظْمًا فِي ثَمَانِيَةِ أَبْيَاتٍ لَا حَشْوَ فِيهَا فَقُلْت :
 [align=center]كَالْقَتْلِ وَالزِّنَا وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ * وَمُطْلَقِ الْمُسْكِرِ ثُمَّ السِّحْرِ 
وَالْقَذْفِ وَاللِّوَاطِ ثُمَّ الْفِطْرِ * وَيَأْسِ رَحْمَةٍ وَأَمْنِ الْمَكْرِ 
وَالْغَصْبِ وَالسَّرِقَةِ وَالشَّهَادَهْ * بِالزُّورِ وَالرِّشْوَةِ وَالْقِيَادَهْ
مَنْعُ زَكَاةٍ وَدِيَاثَةٌ فِرَارْ  * خِيَانَةٌ فِي الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ ظِهَارْ
 نَمِيمَةٌ كَتْمُ شَهَادَةِ يَمِيَنْ * فَاجِرَةٍ عَلَى نَبِيِّنَا يَمِيَنْ 
وَسَبُّ صَحْبِهِ وَضَرْبُ الْمُسْلِمِ * سِعَايَةٌ عَقٌّ وَقَطْعُ الرَّحِمِ 
حِرَابَةٌ تَقْدِيمُهُ الصَّلَاةَ أَوْ * تَأْخِيرُهَا وَمَالُ أَيْتَامٍ رَأَوْا 
وَأَكْلُ خِنْزِيرٍ وَمَيْتٍ وَالرِّبَا * وَالْغُلِّ أَوْ صَغِيرَةٌ قَدْ وَاظَبَا .[/align] اهـ

قلت: انظر في عد الكبائر (نظما) بأكثر مما ذكر السيوطي ، وأعذب لفظا ، وأجمل نظما ؛ منظومة الكبائر للحجاوي ، وقد طبعت مع كتاب الكبائر للذهبي في آخره ط مشهور، وكذا أدرجها العجمي ضمن منظومة الآداب لابن عبد القوي ! في الطبعة لأولى .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في دليل الفالحين 1/ 254: 

نظم بعض المتأخرين آخر من مات من الصحابة في البلدان المتفرقة فقال: 

[align=center]آخر من مات من الصحابة * أبو الطفيل موته بمكة 
سهل بن عبد الله بالمدينة * وأنس بن مالك بالبصرة 
ومات بالشام أبو قرصافه * وابن أبي أوفى الحمام وافه 
بالكوفة ، واليمن اذكر أبيضا * وبخرسان بريدة قضى
ولم تتم مائة إلا وقد * ماتو ولم يبق على الأرض أحد 
رأى بعينيه النبي المصطفى * فاحفظ لنظمي ذا تنال الشرفا
قلت: ويزاد عليه :
آخر الصحب بحمص ماتا * أبو أمامة وذا قد فاتا اهـ .[/align]

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في المزهر في علوم اللغة للحافظ السيوطي 1/87:
فائدة : قال أبو الحسن الشاري في فهرسته : كان شيخنا أبو ذر يقول: المختصرات التي فضلت على الأمهات أربعة : مختصر العين للزبيدي ، ومختصر الزاهر للزجاجي ، ومختصر سيرة ابن إسحاق لابن هشام ، ومختصر الواضحة للفضل بن سلمة . اهـ

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في المزهر في علوم اللغة للحافظ السيوطي 2/319:
فصل : ومن بركة العلم وشكره عزوه إلى قائله .
قال الحافظ أبو الطاهر السلفي سمعت أبو الحسن الصيرفي يقول: سمعت أبا العباس الصوري يقول: قال لي عبد الغني بن سعيد: لما وصل كتابي إلى أبي عبد الله الحاكم أجابني بالشكر عليه ، وذكر أنه أملاه على الناس ، وضمّن كتابه إلي الاعتراف بالفائدة ، وأنه لا يذكرها إلا عني ، وأن أبا العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم حدثهم قال: حدثنا العباس بن محمد الدروي قال: سمعت أبا عبيد يقول: من شكر العلم  أن تستفيد الشيء ، فإذا ذكر لك قلت: خفي علي كذا وكذا ، ولم يكن لي به علم حتى أفادني فلان فيه كذا وكذا ؛ فهذا شكر العلم . انتهى .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال عبد العزيز بن محمد: وكان أبو جعفر[الطبري].. وكان إذا أهدى إليه مهد هدية مما يمكنه المكافأة عليه قبلها ، وكافأه ، وإن كانت مما لا يمكنه المكافأة عليه ردها ، واعتذر إلى مهديها ، ووجه إليه أبو الهيجاء بن حمدان ثلاثة آلاف دينار ، فلما نظر إليها عجب منها ، ثم قال: لا أقبل ما لا أقدر على المكافأة عنه ، ومن أين لي ما أكافىء عن هذا ؟!
فقيل: ما لهذا مكافأة إنما أراد التقرب إلى الله ـ عز وجل ـ فأبى أن يقبله ورده إليه .
 معجم الأدباء 5/270.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ  أبو زرعة الدمشقي: حدثنا عبيد بن حبان عن مالك قال : بلغني عن القاسم بن محمد كلمة أعجبتني ، وذاك أنه قال: من الرجال رجال لا تذكر عيوبهم . تاريخه 1/420.
وفي سير أعلام النبلاء 8/398: روى عبدان بن عثمان عن عبدالله [بن المبارك الإمام]قال: إذا غلبت محاسن الرجل على مساوئه = لم تذكر المساوئ ، وإذا غلبت المساوئ عن المحاسن = لم تذكر المحاسن.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ذكرني فوكِ حماري أهلي !
زعموا أن رجلا شابا غزلا خرج يطلب حمارين لأهله ، فمر على امرأة منتقبة جميلة في النقاب ، فقعد بحذائها وترك طلب الحمارين ، وشغله ما سمع من حسن حديثها ، وما رأى من جمالها في النقاب ، فلما سفرت عن وجهها إذا لها أسنان مكفهرة منكرة مختلفة ، فلما رآها ذكر حماريه فقال: " ذكرني فوكِ حماري أهلي" = فذهب قوله مثلا. الأمثال للضبي ص126.
قال أبو هلال العسكري : يضرب مثلا للرجل يبصر الشيء ، فيذكر به حاجةً كان قد نسيها، وأصله أن رجلا خرج .. [ ذكر نحوه] . جمهرة الأمثال لأبي هلال العسكري 1/390.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد 5/205:
 أخبرنا القاضيان أبو عبد الله الصيمري ، وأبو القاسم التنوخي قالا: أخبرنا أبو الحسن منصور بن محمد بن منصور الحربي ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الزهري ، وفي حديث التنوخي قال: سمعت أبا محمد الزهري يقول: كان لثعلب عزاء ببعض أهله ، فتأخرت عنه ؛ لأنه خفي عني ، ثم قصدته معتذرا ، فقال لي: يا أبا محمد ما بك حاجة إلى أن تتكلف عذرا ، فإن الصديق لا يحاسب ، والعدو لا يحتسب له . واللفظ للتنوخي.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد 5/209: أخبرني أحمد بن علي بن الحسين المحتسب ، أخبرنا أبو عمر أحمد بن محمد بن موسى ـ المعروف بابن العلاف ـ ، حدثنا أبو عمر الزاهد قال: كنت في مجلس أبي العباس ثعلب ، فسأله سائل عن شيء ؟ 
فقال: لا أدري .
فقال له: أتقول لا أدري ، وإليك تضرب أكباد الإبل ، وإليك الرحلة من كل بلد ؟!
فقال له ثعلب: لو كان لأمك بعدد ما لا أدري بعر لاستغنت.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد 5/211: 
حدثني محمد بن علي الصوري ـ حفظا ـ قال: سمعت أبا القاسم عبد الله بن أحمد بن سختويه ، والحسين بن سليمان بن بدر الصوريين يقولان: سمعنا أبا عبد الله أحمد بن عطاء الروذباري يقول: سمعت أبا بكر بن مجاهد يقول: كنت عند أبي العباس أحمد بن يحيى ثعلب فقال لي: يا أبا بكر اشتغل أصحاب القرآن بالقرآن = ففازوا ، واشتغل أهل الفقه بالفقه = ففازوا ، واشتغل أصحاب الحديث بالحديث = ففازوا ، واشتغلت أنا بزيد وعمرو ، فليت شعري ماذا يكون حالي في الآخرة ؟ 
فانصرفت من عنده فرأيت تلك الليلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام فقال لي: "أقريء أبا العباس مني السلام وقل له: إنك صاحب العلم المستطيل" .
قال ابن سختويه قال لنا أبو عبد الله الروذباري: أراد الكلام به يكمل ، والخطاب به يجمل ، وقال ابن بدر قال لنا الروذباري: أراد أن جميع العلوم مفتقرة إليه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ترجمة أحمد بن محمد بن عثمان من الدرر الكامنة 1/332:
 أنه دخل إلى المدرسة فرأى الشيخ نجم الدين القحفازي خارجا من الطهارة ، فقال: يا مولانا آنستم محلكم !
فقال له الشيخ نجم الدين: قبحك الله .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن الرصّاع (1) في كتاب تذكرة المحبين في شرح أسماء سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم : قال بعض العارفين عند هذا الحديث [أتدرون من المفلس] : إنه فيه تشديد ، وفيه للعقلاء غاية الوعيد فإن الإنسان قل أن تسلم أفعاله ، وأقواله من الرياء ، ومكايد الشيطان ، وإن سلمت له خصلة فقل أن يسلم من أذية الخلق ، فإذا كان يوم القيامة ، وقد سلمت له خصلة مع قلة سلامتها طلب خصمك تلك الحسنة ، وأخذها منك بحكم مولاك عليك ، فإنه لا مال يوم القيامة تؤدي منه ما عليك ، بل من حسناتك يا مغبون إن كنت صائما بالنهار قائما بالليل جادا في طاعة الرحمن ، وقل أن تسلم من غيبة المسلمين ، وأذيتهم ، وأخذ ما لهم ، هذا حال من كان جادا في الطاعات ، فكيف من كان مثلنا جادا في جمع السيئات من أكل الحرام ، والشبهات ، والتقصير في الطاعات ، والإسراع إلى المخالفات . دليل الفالحين 1/541.
------------
(1)محمد بن قاسم الأنصاري المالكي مترجم في الضوء اللامع 8/287

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن الجوزي في المدهش 1/104: 
فصل: تصرف العرب في اللفظ بالحركات والإعجام والقلب 
واعلم أن لغة العرب واسعة، ولهم التصرف الكثير، فتراهم يتصرفون في اللفظة الواحدة ...
وتارة يقلبون حرفا من كلمة ولا يتغير عندهم معناه كقولهم : صاعقة وصاقعة ، وجبذ ، وجذب ، .. وأسير مكلب ومكبل ، وقفا الأثر وقاف الأثر .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن الجوزي في المدهش 1/273: 
ما حظي الدينار بنقش اسم الملك حتى صبرت سبيكته على التردد إلى النار فنفت عنه كل كدر ، ثم صبرت على تقطيعها دنانير ، ثم صبرت على ضربها على السكة ، فحينئذ ظهر عليها رقم النقش {كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ } .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن الجوزي في المدهش 1/278: 
الدنيا والشيطان خارجيان خارجان عليك ، خارجان عنك ، والنفس عدو مباطن ، ومن آداب الجهاد { قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُم } ليس من بارز بالمحاربة كمَن كمِن ، ما دامت النفس حيةً تسعى = فهي حيةٌ تسعى ، أقل فعل لها تمزيق العمر بكف التبذير كالخرقاء وجدت صوفا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- قال ابن الجوزي في المدهش 1/279: 
يا هذا دبر دينك كما تدبر دنياك لو علق بثوبك مسمار رجعت إلى وراء لتخلصه ، هذا مسمار الإصرار قد نشب بقلبك ، فلو عدت إلى الندم خطوتين تخلصت .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

نظم العلامة أبو عبد الله بن أبي الفتح البعلي أسماء عمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله:
أميمة أروى برة وصفية * وأم حكيم واختمن بعاتكة .

المطلع ص512 ، وتجد هناك نظما لأسماء أعمامه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

أين العمل بالعلم ؟!
قال أبو علي بن شهاب: سمعت أبا عبدالله بن بطة يقول: أستعمل عند منامي أربعين حديثا رويت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . طبقات الحنابلة 3/261.

قال الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه اقتضاء العلم العمل: وهل أدرك من أدرك من السلف الماضين الدرجات العلى إلا بإخلاص المعتقد ، والعمل الصالح ، والزهد الغالب في كل ما راق من الدنيا ، وهل وصل الحكماء إلى السعادة العظمى إلا بالتشمير في السعي ، والرضى الميسور ، وبذل ما فضل عن الحاجة للسائل ، والمحروم ، وهل جامع كتب العلم إلا كجامع الفضة والذهب ؟! 
وهل المنهوم بها إلا كالحريص الجشع عليهما ؟!
وهل المغرم بحبها إلا ككانزها 
وكما لا تنفع الأموال إلا بإنفاقها =كذلك لا تنفع العلوم إلا لمن عمل بها ، وراعى واجباتها ، فلينظر امرؤ لنفسه ، وليغتنم وقته فإن الثواء قليل ، والرحيل قريب ، والطريق مخوف ، والاغترار غالب ، والخطر عظيم ، والناقد بصير ، والله تعالى بالمرصاد ، وإليه المرجع والمعاد (فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره).
ص15-16.
قال سهل بن عبد الله : العلم كله دنيا والآخرة منه العمل به . 
وقال : الدنيا جهل وموات إلا العلم ، والعلم كله حجة إلا العمل به ، والعمل كله هباء إلا الإخلاص ، والإخلاص على خطر عظيم حتى يختم به. ص28-29.

قال مالك بن دينار : إن العبد إذا طلب العلم للعمل كسره علمه ، وإذا طلبه لغير ذلك ازداد به فجورا ، أو فخرا .  ص32
قال حفص بن حميد : دخلت على داود الطائي أسأله عن مسألة ـ وكان كريما ـ فقال: أرأيت المحارب إذا أراد أن يلقى الحرب أليس يجمع آلته ؟ فإذا أفنى عمره في الآلة فمتى يحارب ؟
 إن العلم آلة العمل ، فإذا أفنى عمره في جمعه فمتى يعمل؟! 
ص44-45.
وينظر مفتاح دار السعادة ص100
فائدة : صدر شريط (مُجدّد) للدكتور عبد الرحمن العايد عنوانه "الإلتزام الأجوف" ينبغي سماعه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله في نيل الأوطار 4/123:
والمتحري لدينه في اشتغاله بعيوب نفسه ما يشغله عن نشر مثالب الأموات ، وسب من لا يدري كيف حاله عند بارىء البريات ، ولا ريب أن تمزيق عرض من قدم على ما قدم ، وجثا بين يدي من هو بما تكنه الضمائر أعلم ـ مع عدم ما يحمل على ذلك : من جرح ، أو نحوه ـ أحموقة لا تقع لمتيقظ ، ولا يصاب بمثلها متدين بمذهب ، ونسأل الله السلامة بالحسنات ، ويتضاعف عند وبيل عقابها الحسرات ، اللهم اغفر لنا تفلتات اللسان ، والقلم في هذه الشعاب ، والهضاب وجنبنا عن سلوك هذه المسالك التي هي في الحقيقة مهالك ذوي الألباب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في شرح مختصر التحرير للعلامة ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ عند قول المؤلف: 

في الفصل اللغوي :  (ولا ترادف في حد غير لفظي و محدود ، ولا شذر مذر.. )
قال الشيخ للطلاب : شذر مذر ! وشي [ما معناها ] ؟ 
[ثم وجه الكلام لأحدهم مداعبا] : يمكن محمد يعرف ! 
فقال محمد : مذر يعني أُم بالإنجليزي 
الشيخ : أم ؟!
قال الطلاب وهو يضحكون : أم بالإنجليزي!
قال الشيخ وهو يضحك : وشذر بالإنجليزي ؟!  
ثم قال الشيخ : شذر مذر يعني شتاتا ، ومذر جاءت للتوكيد التفرق ، ولو تسال العربي ما معنى مذر ؟ 
لقال: ما قلتها إلا من باب التوكيد ، وإلا ما لها معنى ، لكن معنى الكلمتين مجتمعتين التفرق والشتات .. 
ثم بعدها قال : وهذا كما تشاهدون الآن بحث لغوي محظ قليل الفائدة حتى إن بعض الإخوان يريد نقل اللغة العربية إلى اللغة الإنجليزية ! (الشيخ والطلاب يضحكون) هذا يدل على أن الفائدة ما هي إلى ذاك. 
نقلته بالمعنى ، وبتصرف يسير شريط رقم (4)

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة الشاطبي في الإفادات والإنشادات ص98:
لما توفي شيخنا الأستاذ الكبير العلم الخطير أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفخار، سألت الله عز وجل أن يرينيه في النوم ؛ فيوصيني بوصية أنتفع بها في الحالة التي أنا عليها من طلب العلم ، فلما نمت تلك الليلة رأيت كأني داخل عليه في داره التي كان يسكن بها، فقلت له يا سيدي
أوصني، فقال لي: لا تعترض على أحد .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة الشاطبي في الإفادات والإنشادات ص153:
كنت يوما سائرا مع بعض الأصحاب إذ لقينا شيخنا الأستاذ المشاور أبا سعيد بن لب
أكرمه الله بقرب المدرسة، فسرنا معه إلى بابها ، ثم أردنا الانصراف، فدعانا إلى الدخول معه
إلى المدرسة، وقال: أردت أن أطلعكم على بعض مستنداتي في الفتوى الفلانية ، وما شاكلها
وأبين لكم وجه قصدي إلى التخفيف فيها ـ وكان قد أطلعنا على مكتوب بخطه جوابا عن
سؤال في يمين أفتى فيها بمراعاة اللفظ والميل إلى جانبه ، فنازعناه فيه في ذلك اليوم، وانفصل
المجلس على منازعته ـ ، فأرانا مسائل في "النهاية" و"أحكام ابن الفرس" وغيرهما ، وبسط لنا فيها
بما يقتضي: الاعتماد على لفظ الحالف ، وإن كان فيه خلاف مالِنيته بناء على قول من قال بذلك من أهل المذهب ، وغيرهم.
وقال: أردت أن أنبهكم على قاعدة في الفتوى وهي نافعة جدا ، ومعلومة من سنن العملاء ، وهي أنهم ما كانوا يشددون على السائل في الواقع إذا جاء مستفتيا.
وكنت قبل هذا المجلس تترادف علي وجوه الإشكالات في أقوال مالك ، وأصحابه، فلما كان بعد ذلك المجلس شرح الله بنور ذلك الكلام صدري فارتفعت ظلمات تلك الإشكالات دفعة واحدة، فلله الحمد على ذلك ونسأله تعالى أن يجزيه عنا خيرا ، وجميع معلمينا بفضله.

----------


## حسن عبد الله

في تاريخ ابن معين برواية العباس الدوري (رقم 1764) :
قال العباس سمعت بعض أصحابنا يقول قالت جارية الهيثم بن عدى(*) كان مولاي يقوم عامة الليل يصلى فإذا أصبح جلس يكذب
_______________
(*)  قال الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان :
الهيثم بن عدي الطائي أبو عبد الرحمن المنبجي ثم الكوفي: قال البخاري: ليس بثقة كان يكذب قال يعقوب بن محمد حدثنا عبد الرحمن من أهل منبج وأمه من سبي منبج سكتوا عنه وروى عباس عن يحيى ليس بثقة كان يكذب وقال أبو داود كذاب وقال النسائي وغيره متروك الحديث.
قلت: كان إخبارياً علامة روى عن هشام بن عروة وعبد الله بن عياش المنتوف ومجالد قال ابن عدي: ما أقل ماله من المسند إنما هو صاحب أخبار وقال بن المديني هو أوثق من الواقدي ولا أرضأه في شيء

----------


## حسن عبد الله

نقل الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (5/418) عن :
"الشافعي: أخبرني من لاأتهم، عن ابن أبي ذئب قال: قضى سعد بن إبراهيم على رجل برأي ربيعة، فأخبرته عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخلاف ما قضى به فقال سعد لربيعة: هذا ابن أبي ذئب، وهو عندي ثقة يحدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخلاف ما قضيت به، فقال له ربيعة: قد اجتهدت، ومضى حكمك، فقال سعد: واعجبا أنفذ قضاء سعد بن أم سعد، وأرد قضاء قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ! بل أرد قضاء سعد، وأنفذ قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودعا بكتاب القضية، فشقه وقضى للمقضي عليه".

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيك .

قال العلامة الشاطبي في الإفادات والإنشادات ص156:
وقع يوما بيني وبين بعض من يتعاطى النظر في العلم من اليهود كلام في بعض المسائل إلى أن
أنجز الكلام إلى عيسى عليه السلام، فأخذ ينكر خلقه من غير أب ، ويقول:
 وهل يكون شيء من غير مادة ؟ 
فقلت له بديهة: فيلزمك إذا أن يكون العالم مخلوقا من مادة ، وأنتم معشر اليهود لا تقولون بذلك ، فأحد الأمرين لازم إما صحة خلق عيسى من غير أب ، وإما بطلان خلق
العالم من غير مادة . (فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة الشاطبي في الإفادات والإنشادات ص100:
حدثني الأستاذ أبو علي الزواوي عن شيخه الأستاذ الشهير أبي عبد الله المسفر أنه قال:
إن تفسير ابن الخطيب [الفخر الرازي "مفاتيح الغيب"] احتوى على أربعة علوم نقلها من أربعة كتب، مؤلفوها كلهم معتزلة ؛ فأصول الدين نقلها من كتاب الدلائل لأبي الحسين.
وأصول الفقه نقلها من كتاب المعتمد لأبي الحسين أيضاً، وهو أحد نظار المعتزلة ...
قال: والتفسير من كتاب القاضي عبد الجبار.
 والعربية والبيان من الكشاف للزمخشري.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الزجاجي في مجالس العلماء ص187: 
حدثني بعض إخواني قال حدثني أحمد بن محمد بن رستم الطبري قال: 
جاء رجل معتوه إلى مجلس أبي حاتم فوقف يسمع كلام أبي حاتم فقال له رجل: يا أبا حاتم لم نصبوا ما لا ينصرف من الأسماء في موضع الجر ؟
فقال: شبهوه بالفعل ، والفعل لا يدخله الجر .
فقال المعتوه : يا أبا حاتم القياس على ما يرى أسهل أم على ما يسمع ؟
فقال أبو حاتم : على ما يرى أسهل .
قال المعتوه : ما يشبه هذا ؟ وأخرج يده وقد ضم أنامله .
فقال أبو حاتم : لا أدري .
قال : فأنت لا تحسن أن تشبه هذا الذي تراه بشيء ، فكيف تشبه ما لا ترى بما لا ترى ؟! 
وأخرج يده الأخرى مضمومة الأنامل كما فعله بالأخرى فقال: يا غليظ الفطنة بعيد الذهن ، هذا يشبه هذا .
فخجل أبو حاتم ، وبقي أصحابه متعجبين .
فقال أبو حاتم : لا تعجبون من هذا ، أخبرني الأصمعي أن معتوها جاء إلى أبي عمرو بن العلا ، فقال : يا أبا عمرو لم سميت الخيل خيلا ؟
فبقي أبو عمرو ليس عنده جواب ، فقال : لا أدري.
فقال: لكني أدري .    
فقال : علمنا نعلم .
قال : لاختيالها في المشي .
فقال أبو عمرو لأصحابه بعدما ولّى المجنون : اكتبوا الحكمة ، وارووها ، ولو عن معتوه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في المنتقى من فرائد الفوائد ص 82: 
الأنبياء المذكورون في القرآن الكريم هم المذكورون في الأبيات ، وهم خمسة وعشرون نبيا :
حتما على كل ذي التكليف معرفة  **  بأنبياء على التفصيل قد علموا
في تلك حجتنا (1) منهم ثمانية  **  من بعد عشر ويبقى سبعو وهم
إدريس هود شعيب صالح وكذا  **  ذو الكفل آدم بالمختار قد ختموا
وعدُّ ذا الكفل منهم فيه خلاف مشهور بين العلماء فقيل : رجل صالح ، وقيل: نبي ، وتوقف ابن جرير في ذلك ، والله أعلم .
--------------
(1) يقصد هذه الآيات :
{وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَّن نَّشَاء إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ (83) وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاًّ هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (84) وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (85) وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا وَكُلاًّ فضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ} (86) سورة الأنعام

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في شرح لامية ابن الوردي للقناوي الصوفي ص18 : قال لابن أبي الشريف الندلسي:
ابن عشر من السنين غلام  * رفعت عن نظيره الأقلام
وابن عشرين للصبا والتصابي * ليس يثنيه عن هواه سلام
والثلاثون قوة وشباب * وهيام ولوعة وغرام
فإذا زاد بعد ذلك عشر* فكمال وشدة وتمام
وابن خمسين مرّ عنه صباه * فيراه كأنه أحلام
وابن ستين صيرته الليالي * هدفا للمنون وهي سهام
وابن سبعين لا تسلنيَ عنه * فابن سبعين ما عليه كلام
فإذا زاد بعد ذلك عشرا * بلغ الغاية التي لا ترام
وابن تسعين عاش ما قد كفاه * واعترته وساوس وسقام
فإذا زاد بعد ذلك عشرا * فهو حي كميت والسلام
وفي بهجة المجالس لابن عبد البر 3/242 أنشد نحوها ثعلب لبعض حكماء العرب  .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في طبقات الحنابلة في ترجمة عبد الله بن الإمام 2/14: 
قال عبدالله: قال أبي: حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إذا دخل رمضان فتحت أبواب الرحمة وسلسلت فيه الشياطين ، وغلقت أبواب جهنم ".
قلت لأبي: قد نرى المجنون يصرع في رمضان ؟ 
فقال: هكذا الحديث ، ولا تكلم في هذا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال المقَّرِيُّ في نفح الطيب 5/216:
  وكان [شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيمية] شديدَ الإنكارِ على الإمامِ فخرِ الدينِ حدثني شيخي العلامة أبو عبد الله الآبلي أن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الزموري أخبره أنه سمع ابن تيمية ينشد لنفسه: 
محصل في أصول الدين حاصله * من بعد تحصيله علم بلا دين
أصل الضلالة والإفك المبين فما * فيه فأكثره وحي الشياطين
قال: وكان في يده قضيب ، فقال: والله لو رأيته لضربته بهذا القضيب هكذا ، ثم رفعه ووضعه .اهـ 

قلت: لن تعدو قدرك ! وأظنك لو رأيته لسقط قضيبك من يدك ! 
وسياق صاحب نفح الطيب للخبر غريب ! ففي "منهاج السنة" لشيخ الإسلام  5/433: 
.. ولهذا لا تجد في كلام من لم يتبع الكتاب والسنة بيان الحق علما ، وعملا أبدا ؛ لكثرة ما في كلامه من وساوس الشياطين .
وحدثني غير مرة رجل ـ وكان من أهل الفضل والذكاء والمعرفة والدين ـ : أنه كان قد قرأ على شخص سماه لي ـ وهو من أكابر أهل الكلام والنظر ـ دروسا من "المحصل" لابن الخطيب ، وأشياء من " إشارات" ابن سينا ، قال: فرأيت حالي قد تغير ـ وكان له نور وهدى ـ ورؤيت له منامات سيئة ، فرآه صاحب النسخة بحال سيئة ، فقص عليه الرؤيا ، فقال: هي من كتابك.
و" إشاراتُ" ابن سينا يعرف جمهور المسلمين الذين يعرفون دين الإسلام أن فيها إلحادا كثيرا بخلاف "المحصل" يظن كثير من الناس أن فيه بحوثا تحصل المقصود .
قال: فكتبت عليه :
محصل في أصول الدين حاصله  * من بعد تحصيله أصل بلا دين
أصل الضلالات والشك المبين فما * فيه فأكثره وحي الشياطين .
وينظر للفائدة "موقف خليل بن أيبك الصفدي من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية" للشيخ أبي الفضل القونوي ص77

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام أحمد حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن أبي التياح قال: سمعت مُطَرِّفا (1)  يحدث أنه كانت له امرأتان ، قال: فجاء إلى إحداهما ، قال: فجعلت تنزع عمامته ، وقالت: جئت من عند امرأتك ؟! 
قال: جئت من عند عمران بن حصين ، فحدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:" أن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء" . 
المسند:  33/72 رقم (19837)  والحاكم ، من طريق روح بن عبادة عن شعبة بمثله . وقال: صحيح على شرط الشيخين ،  ولم يخرجاه بهذه السياقة. 
قلت : رواه مسلم في صحيحه (2738) من طريق معاذ بن معاذ عن شعبة بسياق قريب جدا . 
---------------------------  
(1) مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير من كبار التابعين العلماء العاملين .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في درء تعارض العقل والنقل 6/243: 
ولهذا كان جميع العقلاء السالمي الفطرة يحكمون بموجب هده القضية الضرورية [العلو] قبل أن يعلموا أن في الوجود من ينكرها ، ويخالفها وأكثر الفطر السليمة إذا ذكر لهم قول النفاة بادروا إلى تجهيلهم ، وتكفيرهم ، ومنهم من لا يصدق أن عاقلا يقول ذلك = لظهور هذه القضية عندهم ، واستقرارها في أنفسهم ، فينسبون من خالفها إلى الجنون ، حتى يروا ذلك في كتبهم أو يسمعوه من أحدهم ، ولهذا تجد المنكر لهذه القضية يقر بها عند الضرورة ، ولا يلتفت إلى ما اعتقده من المعارض لها ، فالنفاة لعلو الله إذا حزب أحدهم شدة وجه قلبه إلى العلو يدعو الله ، ولقد كان عندي من هؤلاء النافين لهذا من هو من مشايخهم ، وهو يطلب مني حاجة ، وأنا أخاطبه في هذا المذهب ، كأني غير منكر له ، وأخرت قضاء حاجته حتى ضاق صدره ، فرفع طرفه ورأسه إلى السماء ، وقال: يا الله ، فقلت له: أنت محقق لمن ترفع طرفك ورأسك ؟ وهل فوق عندك أحد ؟!
 فقال: استغفر الله ، ورجع عن ذلك لما تبين له أن اعتقاده يخالف فطرته ، ثم بينت له فساد هذا القول ، فتاب من ذلك ، ورجع إلى قول المسلمين المستقر في فطرهم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في كتاب المصفى في أصول الفقه للشيخ أحمد بن محمد الوزير ص 37 و67 : 
فائدة : (ليس من دأب التحصيل المناقشة في التمثيل) اهـ 
ومقصوده من هذا عدم الاعتراض على الأمثلة المذكورة المراد منها تفهيم الطالبِ القاعدةَ الأصوليةَ ، فالاعتراض يشتت ذهن الطالب عن فهم المقصود ، وتحقيق الفروع له مكان آخر .
وما أجمل هذا الكلام ، و أحسنه .
وقد سمعت بعض الفضلاء يشرح بعض الكتب ، ويكثر من الاعتراض على الأمثلة التي ذكرها المؤلف فشتت الطلاب .. ، وكان يمكنه الخروج من ذلك بقوله في هذا الأمثلة ما لا يوافق المؤلف عليه ، لكن الغرض هو فهم القاعدة ، والمسألة .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم 2/119: .. العلماء ـ رحمهم الله ـ صرحوا أَنه إِذا نزِّل إِنسان تنزيلا شرعيًا في وظيفة من الوظائف لم يجز عزله منها إِلا بمسوغ شرعي .
وانظر اختيارات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية جمع البعلي ص255.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن المنير: كل من أخذ مالا من بيت المال على عمل إذا أهمل العمل = يرد ما أخذ ، وكذا الأخذ على عمل لا يتأهل له .اهـ من فتح الباري6/124.  
قلت: ما أكثر الآخذين ـ اليوم ـ على ما لم يتأهلوا له .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: والفقيه قد يفعل شيئا على العادة ، و إذا قيل له: هذا من الدين ؟ لم يمكنه أن يقول ذلك ، ولهذا قال ‏بعض السلف: لا تنظر إلى عمل الفقيه ، ولكن سله يصدقك .
 الاستغاثة في الرد على البكري ص335
.. ولا يجوز أن يقال:  (فزيد بن أرقم) قد فعل هذا ؛ لأنه لم يقل:  إن هذا حلال ، بل يجوز أن يكون فعله جريا على العادة من غير تأمل فيه ، ولا نظر ، ولا اعتقاد ، ولهذا قال بعض السلف: (  أضعف العلم الرؤية) يعني: أن يقول:  رأيت فلانا يفعل كذا . ولعله قد فعله ساهيا ، وقال إياس بن معاوية: (لا تنظر إلى عمل الفقيه ، ولكن سله يصدقك).   
ولهذا لم يذكر عنه أنه أصر على ذلك بعد إنكار عائشة ، وكثيرا ما قد يفعل الرجل النبيل الشيء مع ذهوله عما في ضمنه من مفسدة ، فإذا نبه انتبه ، وإذا كان الفعل محتملا لهذا ، ولما هو أكثر منه = لم يجز أن ينسب لأجله اعتقاد حل هذا إلى زيد بن أرقم رضي الله عنه..
 بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل ص79.
قال العلامة الشاطبي: وأن الإنسان لا ينبغي له أن يعتمد على عمل أحد البتة حتى يتثبت فيه ، ويسأل عن حكمه إذ لعل المُعْتَمَد على عمله يعمل على خلاف السنة ، ولذلك قيل :لا تنظر إلى عمل العالم ، ولكن سله يصدقك . 
وقال أيضا: العالم قد يعمل ، وينص على قبح عمله ! ، ولذلك قالوا : لا تنظر إلى عمل العالم ولكن سله يصدقك. .
وقال الخليل بن أحمد ..:
اعمل بعلمي ولا تنظر إلى عملي  * ينفعك علمي ولا يضررك تقصيري

الاعتصام 3/109و4/181.
وذكر رحمه الله أيضا : فيما يتعلق بأعمال قول المجتهد المقتدى به ، وحكم الاقتداء به ،  ـ في المسألة الخامسة ـ :الاقتداء بالأفعال الصادرة من أهل الاقتداء يقع على وجهين:.. ثم ذكر القسم الثاني:
إن كان مما تعين فيه قصد العالم إلى التعبد بالفعل ، أو الترك بالقرائن الدالة على ذلك = فهو موضع احتمال ، فللمانع أن يقول:إنه إذا لم يكن معصوما = تطرق إلى أفعاله الخطأ والنسيان ، والمعصية قصدا ، وإذا لم يتعين وجه فعله ؛ فكيف يصح الاقتداء به فيه قصدا في العبادات أو في العادات ؟!
ولذلك حكي عن بعض السلف أنه قال:(أضعف العلم الرؤية)يعنى أن يقول : رأيت فلانا يعمل كذا ، ولعله فعله ساهيا .
وعن إياس ابن معاوية :(لا تنظر إلى عمل الفقيه ، ولكن سله يصدقك) .اهـ  الموافقات 4/281
فكيف إذا لم يكن قرائن؟!
وقال العلامة المعلمي : وقد يتسمح العالم فيما يحكيه على غير جهة الحكم فيستند إلى ما لو أراد الحكم لم يستند إليه كحكاية منقطعة وخبر من لا يعد خبره حجة ، وقرينة لا تكفي لبناء الحكم ونحو ذلك . وقد جاء عن إياس بن معاوية ـ التابعي المشهور بالعقل ، والذكاء ، والفضل ـ أنه قال: ( لا تنظر إلى عمل العالم ولكن سله يصدقك) .
وكلام العالم إذا لم يكن بقصد الرواية ، أو الفتوى ، أو الحكم داخل في جملة عمله الذي ينبغي أن لا ينظر إليه ، وليس معنى ذلك أنه قد يعمل ما ينافي العدالة ، ولكن قد يكون له عذر خفي ، وقد يترخص فيما لا ينافي العدالة ، وقد لا يتحفظ ، ويتثبت كما يتحفظ ، ويثبت في الرواية ، والفتوى ، والحكم .
هذا والعارف المتثبت المتحري للحق = لا يخفى عليه ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ ما حقه أن يعد من هذا الضرب .. ، وأن ما كان من هذا الضرب ؛ فحقه أن لا يعتد به على المتكلم فيه ، ولا على المتكلم . والله الموفق .
التنكيل ص56 في: (قاعدة قدح الساخط ومدح المحب). 
قلت: هذه قاعدة مهمة ، وقد حدث قبل مدة أن احتج (بعض الناس) على تجويز فعلة منكرة أنها فعلت بحضور عالم فحل ، ونسبوه إلى تجويزها ! ، مع أنه قد علم رأيه فيها بالمنع ، ثم بين تلاميذه خطأ هذا الفهم ، وأن للعالم عذرا ، وسببا أبقاه مع أنه يرى حرمة ذلك .

----------


## حسن عبد الله

وذكر الذهبي في ترجمة حيوة بن شريح(*)  (سير أعلام النبلاء 6/404) :
قال ابن وهب: كان حيوة يأخذ عطاءه في السنة ستين دينارا فلم يطلع إلى منزله حتى يتصدق بها، ثم يجئ إلى منزله، فيجدها تحت فراشه، وبلغ ذلك، ابن عم له، فأخذ عطاءه، فتصدق به كله، وجاء إلى تحت فراشه فلم يجد شيئا، فشكا إلى حيوة فقال: أنا أعطيت ربي بيقين، وأنت أعطيته تجربة.
وكنا نجلس إلى حيوة في الفقه فيقول: أبدلني الله بكم عمودا أقوم وراءه أصلي، ثم فعل ذلك
------------------
(*)  حيوة بن شريح بن صفوان، أبو زرعة التجيبي المصري الثقة الفقيه الزاهد العابد

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ الذهبي : وإنما شأن المحدث اليوم الاعتناء بالدواوين الستة ، ومسند أحمد بن حنبل ، وسنن البيهقي ، وضبط متونها ، وأسانيدها ، ثم لا ينتفع بذلك ؛ حتى يتقي ربه ويدين بالحديث ، فعلى علم الحديث ، وعلمائه ليبك من كان باكيا ، فقد عاد الإسلام المحض غريبا كما بدأ ، فليسع امرؤ في فكاك رقبته من النار ، فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .
ثم العلم ليس هو بكثرة الرواية ، ولكنه نور يقذفه الله في القلب ، وشرطه الإتباع ، والفرار من الهوى ، والابتداع ، وفقنا الله وإياكم لطاعته . اهـ . سير أعلام النبلاء 13/323. 
قلت : اليوم أكثر ما يقال المحدِث ، والمسندِ لمن همه جمع الإجازات من فلان ، وعلان من العوام ، والعجائز ، والمبتدعة من غير ضبط ، ولا فقه !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل ص242:
قال بشر بن السري: ـ وهو من العلماء الثقات المتقدمين أدرك العصر الذي اشتهر فيه الرأي ، وهو ممن أخذ عنه الإمام أحمد وطبقته ـ  قال  نظرت في العلم ، فإذا هو: الحديث ، والرأي . 
فوجدت في الحديث: ذكر النبيين ، والمرسلين ، وذكر الموت ، وذكر ربوبية الرب ، وجلاله ، وعظمته ، وذكر الجنة ، والنار ، والحلال ، والحرام ، والحث على صلة الأرحام ، وجماع الخير .
ونظرت في الرأي فإذا فيه: المكر ، والخديعة ، والتشاح ، واستقصاء الحق ، والمماكسة في الدين ، واستعمال الحيل ، والبعث على قطع الأرحام ، والتجرؤ على الحرام .
وروي مثل هذا الكلام عن يونس بن أسلم .
وقال أبو داود:  سمعت أحمد ، وذكر الحيل(1) من أصحاب الرأي فقال:  يحتالون لنقض سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ومثل هذا كثير في كلام أهل ذلك العصر.اهـ  
-----------
 (1) وقال أحمد : من كان عنده كتاب الحيل في بيته يفتي به ، فهو كافر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . طبقات الحنابلة 2/106.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في بيان الدليل على بطلان التحليل ص138 : 
ولما وضع بعض الناس كتابا في الحيل اشتد نكير السلف لذلك ، قال أحمد بن زهير بن مروان: كانت امرأة ها هنا تمر ، وأرادت أن تختلع من زوجها ، فأبى زوجها عليها ، فقيل لها  لو ارتددت عن الإسلام لبِنتِ من زوجك ! ففعلت ذلك ! فذكر ذلك لعبد الله  ـ يعني ابن المبارك ـ وقيل له: إن هذا في كتاب الحيل ، فقال عبدالله:  من وضع هذا الكتاب = فهو كافر ، ومن سمع به فرضي به = فهو كافر ، ومن حمله من كورة (1) إلى كورة = فهو كافر ، ومن كان عنده ، فرضي به = فهو كافر .
وقال إسحاق بن راهويه: عن شقيق بن عبد الملك:  أن ابن المبارك قال: في قصة بنت أبي روح حيث أمرت بالارتداد ، وذلك في أيام أبي غسان ، فذكر شيئا ، ثم قال ابن المبارك: وهو مغضب  أحدثوا في الإسلام ، ومن كان أمر بهذا = فهو كافر ، ومن كان هذا الكتاب عنده ، أو في بيته ليأمر به ، أو هويه ، ولم يأمر به ، = فهو كافر  ، ثم قال ابن المبارك : ما أرى الشيطان كان يحسن مثل هذا حتى جاء هؤلاء فأفادها منهم ! فأشاعها حينئذ ، أو كان يحسنها ، ولم يجد من يمضيها حتى جاء هؤلاء.
--------
(1) الكورة: المدينة ، والصقع. لسان العرب5/156.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام أبو سليمان الخطابي في العزلة ص55: 
حدثنا ابن الزيبقي قال حدثنا موسى بن زكريا التستري قال حدثنا أبو حاتم قال حدثنا العتبي قال: كنا عند سفيان بن عيينة فتلا هذه الآية {وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُم مَّا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الكِتَابِ مِن شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ} [(38) سورة الأنعام] وقال: ما في الأرض آدمي إلا وفيه شبه من شبه البهائم : فمنهم من يهتصر اهتصار الأسد ، ومنهم من يعدو عدو الذئب ، ومنهم من ينبح نباح الكلب ، ومنهم من يتطوس كفعل الطاوس ، ومنهم من يشبه الخنازير التي لو ألقى لها الطعام الطيب عافته ، فإذا قام الرجل عن رجيعه ولغت فيه ؛ فكذلك تجد من الآدميين من لو سمع خمسين حكمة لم يحفظ واحدة منها ! وإن أخطا رجل عن نفسه أو حكى خطأ غيره ترواه وحفظه ! 
قال أبو سليمان[الخطابي] ما أحسن ما تأول أبو محمد [ابن عيينة] رحمة الله عليه هذه الآية ، واستنبط منها هذه الحكمة ، وذلك أن الكلام إذا لم يكن حكمه مطاوعا لظاهره ، وجب المصير إلى باطنه ، وقد أخبر الله تعالى عن وجود المماثلة بيننا وبين كل دابة وطائر ، وكان ذلك ممتنعا من جهة الخلقة ، والصورة ، وعدما من جهة النطق ، والمعرفة = فوجب أن يكون مصروفا إلى المماثلة في الطباع ، والأخلاق ، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك ؛ فاعلم يا أخي أنك إنما تعاشر البهائم والسباع ! فليكن حذرك منهم ، ومباعدتك إياهم على حسب ذلك ، ومصداق قول سفيان رحمه الله في كتاب الله سبحانه حين يقول في تمثيل من كذب بآيات الله بالكلب فقال عز وعلا  {فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِن تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَث}[ (176) سورة الأعراف] وقال سبحانه وتعالى  {مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا} [(5) سورة الجمعة ] ، وقال عز وجل  { أُوْلَئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ}[(179) سورة الأعراف] فجعلهم أسوأ حالا منها ، وأبعد مذهبا في الضلال [حين] (1) قامت عليهم الحجة ، فلم يذعنوا لها ، ولأجل ذلك رأى الحكماء أن السلامة من آفات السباع الضارية أمكن ، والخلاص منها أسهل من السلامة من شر الناس !
--------------
في المطبوع : حتى .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة حَمْد الخطابي في العزلة ص15: قال أخبرنا ابن الأعرابي قال: حدثنا أبو سعيد الحارثي كُرْبُزان قال: حدثني يحيى بن سعيد القطان قال: حدثنا محمد بن مهران بن مسلم بن المثنى قال حدثني مسلم قال: كنا مع عبد الله بن الزبير ، والحجاج محاصره ، وكان ابن عمر يصلي مع ابن الزبير فإذا فاتته الصلاة معه ، وسمع مؤذن الحجاج انطلق ، فصلى معه .
فقيل: لم تصلي مع ابن الزبير ، ومع الحجاج ؟
فقال إذا دعونا إلى الله أجبناهم وإذا دعونا إلى الشيطان تركناهم.اهـ 
ما أجمل رده رضي الله عنه ، وليتأمله من تركت صلاة الاستسقاء مع الجماعة ..!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة الخطابي في العزلة ص17:
قال بعض الحكماء: إنما يستوحش الإنسان بالوحدة لخلاء ذاته ، وعدم الفضلية من نفسه ؛ فيتكثر حينئذ بملاقاة الناس ، ويطرد الوحشة عن نفسه بالكون معهم ، فإذا كانت ذاته فاضلة طلب الوحدة ليستعين بها على الفكرة ، ويتفرغ الاستخراج الحكمة .
وقال بعضهم: الاستئناس بالناس من علامات الإفلاس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الشافعي : من تعلم علما فليدقق فيه ؛ لئلا يضيع دقيق العلم . 
رواه البيهقي في المدخل إلى السنن الكبرى 1/377 ، وابن طاهر في الأنساب المتفقة ص3.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة العز بن عبد السلام : 
ثمرة معرفة خساسة الدنيا وفنائها : احتقارها ، وعدم الالتفات إليها .
وثمرة معرفة نفاسة الآخرة وبقائها : الإقبال عليها ، والابتدار إليها .
والجهل بخساسة هذه الدار مثمر للإخلاد إليها ، والجهل بنفاسة دار القرار مثمر لإيثار هذه الدنيا عليها . شجرة المعارف والأحوال ص58و59.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال بعض الحكماء ينبغي للعاقل أن ينظر كل يوم إلى وجهه في المرآة ؛ فإن كان حسنا لم يشنه بفعل قبيح ، وإن كان قبيحا لم يجمع بين قبيحين . الجامع لأخلاق الراوي والسامع 1/613. 

ونظم معناه : 
يا حسن الوجه توق الخنا     *    لا تبدلن الزين بالشين
ويا قبيح الوجه كن محسناً     *    لا تجمعن بين قبيحين.
اللطف واللطائف للثعالبي ص11
وقال آخر :  
يا جميل الوجه كن محسناً         لا تخلطنّ الزّين بالشّين
ويا قبيح الوجه كن محسناً         لا تجمعنّ الشّين بالشّين
التمثيل والمحاضرة للثعالبي ص230.

وقال آخر : 
إنّ حُسْنَ الوجهِ يحتا     *    جُ إلى حُسْنِ فِعَال
حاجةَ الصَّادِي من الما     *    ءِ إلى العَذْبِ الزَّلاَلْ.  
بهجة المجالس3/29.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو بكرالمروذي : لما سجن أحمد بن حنبل جاء السجان فقال له : يا أبا عبد الله الحديث الذي روي في الظلمة وأعوانهم صحيح ؟  
قال : نعم .
قال السجان : فأنا من أعون الظلمة ؟ 
قال أحمد : فأعوان الظلمة من يأخذ شعرك ، ويغسل ثوبك ، ويصلح طعامك ، ويبيع ويشتري منك ، فأما أنت فمن أنفسهم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

جاء في رسالةٍ بعثها العلامة المعلمي إلى العلامة أحمد شاكر يبين فيها سبب تاليفه "طليعة التنكيل" ، ومنبها على الأخطاء الواقعة فيها ، ومسائلا له .. 
جاء فيها بعد السلام ..
قبل ثلاث سنوات تقريبا جاء صديق لي من أهل الفضل بكتاب ، وناولني إياه ، فقرأت عنوانه فإذا هو كتاب "تأنيب الخطيب" للأستاذ محمد زاهد الكوثري ، وكنت قد وقفت على تعاليق للكوثري على ذيول الحفاظ ، وكتب أخرى ، فعرفت طريقته = فلم تطب نفسي بمطالعة تأنيبه ، فرردت الكتاب على صاحبي فألح أن أنظر فيه فرأيت أن أطيب نفسه بقراءة ورقة أو ورقتين ، فلما شرعت في ذلك رأيت الأمر أشد جدا مما كنت أتوقع فبدا لي أن أكمل مطالعته ، وأقيد ..... ملاحظات على مطاعنه في أئمة السنة ، وثقات رواتها ، فاجتمع عندي كثير .. وطبع نموذج بمصر في رسالة بعنوان "طليعة التنكيل" لا أراكم إلا قد تفضلتم بالإطلاع عليها ، وآلمني أن الفاضل الذي علق عليها تصرف في مواضع من المتن بباعث النكاية في صاحب التأنيب ، وذلك عندي خارج عن المقصود ، بل ربما يكون منافيا له ، وفي النكاية العلمية كفاية لو كانت النكاية مقصودة لذاتها ، ثم وقعت في الطبع أغلاط كثيرة ، ولا سيما في إهمال العلامات ، على ذلك فليس ذلك بناقص من شكري للناشر والمعلق . 
من ترجمة المعلمي للشيخ ماجد الزيادي في مقدمة كتاب "عمارة القبور"ص 53. 
رحمه الله فقد كان مدرسة للأخلاق ، ومثلا للسمو في الرد على المخالف ، وصدق والله في قوله إن في النكاية العلمية كفاية فإذا أظهر الراد مقدار المردود عليه ، ومحله في العلم = نطق القارئ بالحكم ، وكفي الراد مؤنته . وإذا صب جام غضبه عليه باستعمال الشديد من الألفاظ = خرج عن حد الأدب ، وهدي أهل العلم ، واستمال القارئ للمردود عليه .    
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الموفق ابن قدامة المقدسي : ..كنت أتخيل في الناصح [ابن الحنبلي]: أن يكون إماماً بارعاً ، وأفرح به للمذهب ؛ لما فضّله اللّه به من شرف بيته ، وإعراق نسبه في الإِمامة، وما آتاه الله تعالى من بسط اللسان، وجراءة الجنان ، وحدة الخاطر ، وسرعة الجواب ، وكثر الصواب ، وظننت أنه يكون في الفتوى مبرزاً على أبيه وغيره ، إلى أن رأيت له فتاوى غيرُه فيها أَسَّدُ جواباً ، وأكثر صواباً ، وظننت أنه ابتلي بذلك لمحبته تخطئة الناس ، واتباعه عيوبهم ، ولا يبعد أن يعاقِبَ الله العبد بجنس ذنبه ـ إلى أن قال: ـ والناصح قد شغل كثيراً من زمانه بالرد على الناس في تصانيفهم ، وكشف ما استتر من خطاياهم ، ومحبة بيان سقطاتهم ، ولا يبلغ العبد حقيقة الإِيمان حتى يحبَ للناس ما يحبُ لنفسه ، أفتراه يحب لنفسه بعد موته من ينتصب لكشف سقطاته ، وعَيبِ تصانيفه ، وإظهار أخطائه ، وكما لا يحب ذلك لنفسه ينبغي أن لا يحبه لغيره ، سيما للأئمة المتقدمين ، والعلماء المبرزين ، وقد أرانا الله تعالى آية في ذهابه عن الصواب في أشياء تظهر لمن هو دونه.. ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 3/430.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي في كتاب مجموع الفوائد واقتناص الأوابد ص37: 
يعجبني ما وقع لبعض أهل العلم وهو: أنه كتب له آخر من أهل العلم والدين ينتقده انتقادا شديدا في بعض المسائل ، ويزعم أنه مخطئ فيها ، حتى إنه قدح في قصده ونيته ، وقال مع ذلك : إنه يدين الله ببغضه بناء على ما توهم من خطئه .. ، فأجاب المكتوب له : 
اعلم يا أخي أنك إذا تركت ما يجب عليك من المودة الدينية والأخوة الإسلامية ، وسلكت ما يحرم عليك من اتهام أخيك بالقصد السيئ على فرض أنه أخطأ ، وتجنبت الدعوة بالحكمة في مثل هذه الأمور ؛ فإني أخبرك قبل الشروع في جوابي لك عمّا انتقدته علي:
 أني لا أترك ما يجب عليّ من الإقامة على مودتك والاستمرار على محبتك المبنية على ما أعرفه من دينك انتصارا لنفسي ؛ بل أزيد على ذلك بإقامة العذر لك بقدحك في أخيك أني أعرف أن الدافع لك على ذلك حسن قصد ، لكن لم يصحبه علم يصححه ، ولا معرفة تبين مرتبته ، ولا ورع ، ورأي صحيح يوقف العبد عند حده الذي أوجبه الشرع عليه ؛ فلحسن قصدك المتمحض أو الممتزج بشيء آخر ؛ قد عفوت لك عمّا كان منك إلي من الاتهام بالقصد السيئ ؛ فهب أن الصواب معك يقينا ، فهل خطا الإنسان دليل على سوء قصده ؟! 
فلو كان الأمر كذلك لتوجه رمي جميع علماء الأمة بالقصود السيئة ، فهل سلم أحد من الخطأ ، وهل هذا القول الذي تجرأت عليه إلا مخالف لما أجمع عليه المسلمون من أنه لا يحل رمي المسلم بالقصد السيئ إذا جاء في مسألة علمية دينية ، والله تعالى قد عفا عن خطأ المؤمنين {رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} قال : الله قد فعلت . 
ثم نقول: هب أنه جاز للإنسان القدح في إرادة ما دلت القرائن والعلامات على قصده السيئ ، فيحل القدح فيمن عندك من الأدلة والقرائن الكثيرة على بعده عن القصود السيئة ما لا يبرر لك أن تتوهم فيه شيئا مما رميته به ، وأن الله أمر المؤمنين أن يظنوا بإخوانهم خيرا إذا قيل فيهم خلاف ما يقتضيه الإيمان فقال تعالى {لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بِأَنفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا } 
واعلم يا أخي أن هذه المقدمة ليس الغرض منها مقابلتك بما قلت فإني قد ذكرت لك أني قد عفوت لك عن حقي إذا كان لي حق ، ولكن الغرض النصيحة ، وأن أعرِّفك موقع هذا الاتهام ومرتبته من الدين والعقل والمروءة الإنسانية .
 ثم إنه بعد هذا أخذ يتكلم عن الجواب الذي انتقده بما لا محل لذكره هنا ، وإنما الفائدة في هذه المقدمة . اهـ

قلت: سمعت الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل: في شريط "الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي كما عرفته" ذكر نحو هذه الحادثة ، وأنها وقعت للشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام ابن سعدي ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتاب مجموع الفوائد واقتناص الأوابد ص39: 
وقع رجل في رجل من أهل الدين ، وجعل يعيبه ويُعَيِّن بعض ما يعيبه به ، فقال بعض الحاضرين له :
هل أنت متيقن ما عبته فيه ؟
ومن أي طريق أخبرت به ؟
ثم إذا كان الأمر الذي ذكرته يقينيا ؛ فهل يحل لك أن تعيبه أم لا ؟
أما الأول: فإني أعر ف أنك لم تجالس الرجل ،وربما أنك لم تجتمع به ، وإنما بنيت كلامك على ما يقوله بعض الناس عنه ، وهذا معلوم أنه لا يحل لك أن تبني على كلام الناس ، وقد علم منهم الصادق والكاذب ، والمخبر عمّا رأى ، والمخبر عمّا سمع ، والكاذب الذي يخلق ما يقول ؛ فاتضح أنه على كل هذه التقادير لا يحل لك القدح فيه .
ثم ننتقل معك إلى المقام الثاني ، وهو : أنك متيقن أن فيه العيب الذي ذكرته ، وقد وصل إليك بطريق يقيني ؛ فهل تكلمت معه ، ونصحته ، ونظرت هل له عذر أم لا ؟ 
فقال: لم أتكلم معه في هذا بالكلية .
فقال له : هذا لا يحل لك ، إنما يجب عليك إذا علمت من أخيك أمرا معيبا أن تنصحه بكل ما تقدر عليه قبل كل شيء ، ثم إذا نصحته ، وأصر على العناد ؛ فانظر هل لك في عيبك له عند الناس مصلحة ، وردع أم في ذلك خلاف ذلك ؟
وعلى الأحوال كلها ، فأنت أظهرت في عيبك هذا له الغيرة على الدين وإنكار المنكر ، وأنت في الحقيقة الذي فعل المنكر .
وما أكثر من يجري منه مثل هذه الأمور الضارة التي يحمل عليها ضعف البصيرة ،وقلة الورع . الله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في كتاب الورع لأبي بكر الـمَرُّوذِي ص184: 
ذكرتُ لأبي عبد الله [أحمد بن حنبل] رجلا . 
فقال: في نفسي شغل عن ذكر الناس .
 وذُكِر له رجل . 
فقال: ما أعلم إلا خيرا . 
قيل له: قولك فيه خلاف قوله فيك !
فتبسم ، وقال: ما أعلم إلا خيرا هو أعلم وما يقول، تريد أن أقول ما لا أعلم ؟!
وقال: رحم الله سالما [بن عبد الله بن عمر] زحمت راحلته راحلة رجل ، فقال الرجل: لسالم أراك شيخ سوء ! 
قال: ما أبعدت. 
عن سفيان عن سليمان عن أبي رزين قال: جاء رجل إلى فضيل بن بزوان ، فقال: إن فلانا يقع فيك .
فقال: لأغيظن من أَمَرَه : يغفر الله لي وله .
قيل له: من أَمَرَه ؟ قال: الشيطان.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في كتاب نسب قريش (1) لمصعب الزبيري ص637:
وكان مسلم بن عقبة ، بعد ما أوقع بأهل المدينة يوم الحرة في إمرة يزيد بن معاوية ، وأنهبها
ثلاثاً ، أتي بقوم من أهل المدينة ؛ فكان أول من قدم إليه محمد بن أبي جهم ؛ فقال له: تبايع أمير المؤمنين يزيد على أنك عبد قن! فإن شاء أعتقك ، وإن شاء ، استرقك!
 قال محمد: بل، أبايع على أني ابن عم كريم حر ، فقال: اضربوا عنقه ؛ فقتل ، ثم قدم إليه يزيد بن عبد الله بن زمعة ؛ فقال له مثل ذلك ؛ فأجابه مثل جواب محمد فقدمه ، فقتله ؛ ثم قدم إليه سعيد بن المسيب ؛ فقال له: بايع أمير المؤمنين على أنك عبد قن! فإن شاء أعتقك، وإن شاء استرقك!
قال سعيد: لا أبايع عبداً ولا حراً 
فقال مسلم: مجنون اخنقاه ـ للذين أتيا به ـ فخنقاه حتى تفل في أيديهما ؛ فظنا أنه قد مات ؛ فأرسلاه ، فسقط ، ثم أفاق ، فقال: لا والله لا والله ، فتقدم إليه مروان بن الحكم ، وعمرو بن عثمان ، فشهدا أنه مجنون.
فقال: قد ظننت ذلك، أرسلاه فانصرف راجعاً إلى المدينة ؛ فلحقه مروان وعمرو بن
عثمان ، فقالا : الحمد لله الذي سلمك يا أبا محمد ، فقال: اذهبا إليكما عني ، أتشهدان بالزور وأنا أسمع، وتنفسان على الشهادة ؟! والله لا أكلمكما أبداً!.
----------------
(1) النسخة الألكترونية ، وصححت بعض العبارات المضطربة من مخطوط "ملخص مسند يعقوب بن شيبة " [39 /أ/ب] فقد ذكرها عنه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في كتاب أخبار القضاة لوكيع 3/241:
قال أخبرني عبد الله بن شبيب أبو سعيد قال حدثني يحيى بن محمد بن طلحة بن عبد الله بن عبدالرحمن بن أبي الصديق قال حدثني سليمان بن بلال قال كان يحيى بن سعيد قد ضاق واشتدت حاله حتى جلس في البيت فبينا هو على ذلك إذ جاءه كتاب أبي العباس يأمره بالخروج إليه ، فكنت أنا الذي جهزته ، ووكلني بالقيام على أهله ، والنفقة عليهم ، فلما خرجنا من داره ـ وهو يريد العراق ـ كان أول ما لقينا جنازة قد طلعت فتغير وجهي لذلك ؛ فقال: كأنك تطيرتَ ؟
فقلتُ : نعم .
فقال : فلا تفعل ، فوالله لئن صدقنا الفأل لينعشن الله أمري ، فكان كما قال ، فأصاب خيرا ، وبعث إلى بقضاء دينه ، وقال لي ، وأنا معه : ما من شيء إلا وقد علمتُه .
 قال سليمان بن بلال: ثم جاءني كتابه بعد ما استقضي قد كتب: 
قلت لك : ما من شيء إلا وقد علمتُه ، فأقسم لك بالله لأول خصمين جلسا بين يدي في أمر لا والله ما سمعت فيه بشيء !! 
فإذا جاءك كتابي هذا فاسأل ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن عن كذا وعن كذا ، ولا تخبره أني كتبت إليك تسأله ، فجئت ربيعة فسألته ، فقال : صاحبك كتب إليك تسألني عن هذا ؟ 
قال : فكأني أمسكتُ . 
قال : فإني أسألك ؟ وقال: لا أجيبك حتى تخبرني . 
فأخبرته ؛ فأجابني ، وكتبت إلى يحيى بن سعيد بذلك . اهـ 

- يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري سمع من أنس رضي الله ، وكان من كبار علماء المدينة . 
- و لعله هذا من تأديب الله تعالى له على تلك الكلمة ، وتشبه هذا القصة ما وقع لنبي الله موسى عليه السلام ، وما جرى بعدها من حكايته مع الخضر.   
- في إخبار الإمام يحيى بن سعيد لسليمان بن بلال بهذه الحادثة دليل على صدقه ، وندمه على كلامه ، وحرصه على بيان ذلك لصاحبه ؛ ليكون درسا له أيضا ، وإلا فقد كان يمكنه أن يرسل السؤال من غير بيان لما حدث له .
والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين في الشرح الممتع 3/252
وقد حدثني بعضُ النَّاسِ أنَّهم في هذا البلد هنا في «عُنَيزة» كانوا يَحْفِرُون لسور البلد الخارجي ، فمرُّوا على قَبْرٍ فانفتح اللَّحْدُ فوجدوا فيه ميتاً قد أكلت كَفَنَه الأرضُ ، وبقي جسمُه يابساً ؛ لكن لم تأكل منه شيئاً ، حتى إنهم قالوا: إنهم رأوا لحيته وفيها الحناء ، وفاح عليهم رائحة كأطيب ما يكون من المسك ، فتوقَّفوا وذهبوا إلى الشيخ ، وكان في ذلك الوقت «عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبا بطين» وسألوه فقال: دعوه على ما هو عليه وجنِّبوا عنه ، فاحفِروا عن يمين أو يسار.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص195:
سمعت إسحاق بن عمر بن سليط يقول: سمعت حماد بن زيد يقول: سمعت أيوب يقول: من أراد أن يعرف خطأ معلمه فليجلس إلى غيره.  
ونحوه في المعرفة والتاريخ 2/138، وتاريخ أبي زرعة الدمشقي 2/680، وحلية الأولياء 3/9. 
وقال ابن حزم في مراتب العلوم ص77 [ضمن مجموع رسائله ج4]: [في وصايا لطالب العلم]
.. وسكنى حاضرة فيها العلم ، ولقاء المتنازعين وحضور المتناظرين فبهذا تلوح الحقائق ، فليس من تكلم عن نفسه وما يعتقده كمن تكلم عن غيره ، ليست الثكلى كالنائحة المستأجرة ، ومن لم يسمع إلا من عالم واحد أوشك أن لا يحصل على طائل ، وكان كمن يشرب من بئر واحدة ، ولعله اختار الملح المكدر ، وقد ترك العذب ، ومع اعتراك الأقران ومعارضتهم يلوح الباطل من الحق ، ولا بد ، فمن طلبه كما ذكرنا أوشك أن ينجح مطلبه ، وأن لا ينفق سعيه ، وأن يحصل في المدة اليسيرة على الفائدة العظيمة ، ومن تعدى هذه الطريقة كثر تعبه ، وقلت منفعته .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص167:
سمعت أبا العدبَّس المروزي يقول: سمعت أبي وعمي يقولان : كنا عند ابن المبارك فاتاه رجل فسأله عن الشعر ؟ 
فقال : لا تقله .
قال: هو ذا أنت تقولُ !
فقال ابن المبارك : أمرت أن تقتدي بمساوئي ؟!
وسمعت محمد بن سرور بن عبد الواحد القرشي يقول سمعت أبي يقول: سمعت رجلا سال ابن المبارك عن الشعر فقال له : أقول الشعر ؟
فقال له ابن المبارك : لا .
قال : فكيف تقوله أنت ؟!
فقال له : أمرت أن تقتدي بمساوئي أو بمحاسني ؟!   اهـ

قلت: لعل الإمام ابن المبارك أخذ هذه الرواية :
قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ : أَخْبَرَنِي الْمُعْتَمِرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ : رَآنِي أَبِي وَأَنَا أَنْشُدُ الشِّعْرَ ، فَقَالَ : يَا بُنَيَّ لَا تَنْشُدُ الشِّعْرَ ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا أَبَتِ كَانَ الْحَسَنُ يُنْشِدُ الشِّعْرَ ، وَكَانَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ يُنْشِدُ ، فَقَالَ : أَيْ بُنَيَّ إنْ أَخَذْتُ بِشَرِّ مَا فِي الْحَسَنِ وَبِشَرِّ مَا فِي ابْنِ سِيرِينَ اجْتَمَعَ فِيكَ الشَّرُّ كُلُّهُ . إعلام الموقعين 3/296.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص167:
وسمعت محمد بن مقاتل يذكر عن مؤمل قال: قال ابن المبارك :
 إني لأسمع الحديث ما أريد أن أحدث به، ولا أعمل به، ولكن أعده لأخ من أخواني يقع في الشيء فأجد له مخرجا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ ابن أبي الدنيا في كتابه مدارة الناس ص114- 115:
حدثنا أحمد بن جميل المروزي حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا إسرائيل عن أبي يحيى عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس قال : " إذا أردت أن تذكر عيوب صاحبك فاذكر عيوب نفسك " .
حدثنا الحسن بن منصور حدثنا حجاج بن محمد عن المسعودي عن عون بن عبد الله قال : " ما أحسب أحدا تفرغ لعيوب الناس إلا من غفلة غفلها عن نفسه " .
حدثنا محمد بن بشير حدثنا جميع بن عبد الله الهجيمي عن عبد الله بن بكر بن عبد الله المزني عن أبيه قال : " إذا رأيتم الرجل موكلا بذنوب الناسِ ناسٍ لذنوبه = فاعلموا أنه قد مكر به " .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الخطابي في كتاب العزلة ص35:
حدثني الحسين بن إسماعيل الفقيه قال: بلغني أن محمد بن الحسن ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ لما أخذ في تصنيف "الجامع الكبير" خلا في سرداب وأمر أهله أن يراعوا وقت غدائه ، ووضوئه فيقدموا إليه حاجته منهما ، وأن يؤخذ من شعره إذا طال ، وأن ينظف ثوبه إذا اتسخ وأن لا يوردوا عليه شيئا يشتغل به خاطره ، وأَقام على ماله وكيلا ، وفوّض إليه أمره ، ثم اقبل على تصنيف الكتاب ، ولم يشعر إلا برجل ينزل إليه بشيء حتى وقف بين يديه ، فأنكره ، فقال له: من أنت ؟
قال: أنا صاحب الدار ! 
قال: وكيف ذاك ؟
قال: لأني قد ابتعت هذه الدار من فلان ـ يعني وكيله ـ !! ، وكان وكله إياه عن تفويض ، فاحتاج إلى الانتقال.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وفي الذيل على طبقات الحنابلة للحافظ ابن رجب 1/441
محمد بن عبد الباقي الأنصاري البغدادي القاضي ..
 حفظ القرآن وهو ابن سبع سنين ، وتفقه في صباه على القاضي أبي يعلى ، وقرأ الفرائض ، والحساب ، والجبر ، والمقابلة ، والهندسة ، وبرع في ذلك ، وله فيه تصانيف. . وتفنن في علوم كثيرة.
قال ابن السمعاني: وكان سريع النسخ حسن القراءة للحديث سمعته يقول: ما ضيعت ساعة من عمري في لهو أو لعب.
قال: وسمعته يقول: أسرتني الروم ، وبقيت في الأسر سنة ونصفًا ، وكان خمسة أشهر الغلّ في عنقي ، والسلاسل على يدي ، ورجلي. وكانوا يقولون لي: قل: المسيح ابن اللّه ، حتى نفعل ونصنع في حقك ، فامتنعتُ وما قلت. 
قال: وَوَقْتُ أن حبست كان ثَمَّ معلم يعلم الصبيان الخط بالرومية ، فتعلمت في الحبس الخط الرومي.
وسمعته يقول: حفظتُ القرآن ولي سبع سنين ، وما من علم في عالم الله إلا وقد نظرتُ فيه ، وحصّلت منه كله ، أو بعضه .
. اهـ بتصرف واختصار.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وفي طبقات الحنابلة 3/258: 
قال ابن ثابت: وحدثني القاضي أبو حامد أحمد بن محمد الدلوي قال: لما رجع أبو عبدالله ابن بطة من الرحلة لازم بيته أربعين سنة ، فلم ير يوما منها في سوق ، ولا رئي مفطرا إلا في يوم الأضحى ، والفطر ، وكان أمارا بالمعروف ، ولم يبلغه خبر منكر إلا غيره ، أو كما قال.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ترجمة على بن يوسف بن شمس الدين الفناري الرومي 
.. وكان مهتما بالاشتغال بالعلم ، وكان له مكان على جبل فوق مدينة بروسه ، وكان يمكث فيه الفصول الثلاثة من السنة ، ويسكن في المدينة الفصل الرابع ، وربما ينزل هناك ثلج مرات كثيرة ، ولا يمنعه ذلك عن المكث فيه كل ذلك لمصلحة الاشتغال بالعلم ، وكان لا ينام على فراش ، وإذا غلب عليه النوم يستند على الجدار ، والكتب بين يديه ، فإذا استيقظ ينظر الكتب .. .
الشقائق النعمانية ص111، و البدر الطالع ص505، والسياق للأول .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص69:
قلت لأبي عبد الله [أحمد بن حنبل] يقول رجل لمثل سوار القاضي : أصلحك الله ؟!
قال: فأي شيء عليه أن يصلحه الله ؟!
هذه العبارة (أصلحك الله) ما زالت تزعج بعض من تقال له ! مع أنها دعوة فاضلة !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص87:
     سمعت هارون بن عبد الله يقول حدثنا كثير بن هشام حدثنا جعفر قال دخل ـ يعني ـ ميمون مع عبد الله بن عمر ونفر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عبد الله بن عامر في مرضه الذي مات فيه فشكى إلى القوم ما كان فيه ، فقالوا : لقد وصلت الرحم ، وبنيت المنارات ، واتخذت المصانع ، وحفرت الآبار ، وحملت ابن السبيل ، وذيت وذيت ، وعين عبد الله بن عامر إلى ابن عمر أي شيء يقول ؟
فقال ابن عمر: إذا طابت المكسبة زكت النفقة ، وسترد فترى .
قال جعفر : وحدثني ميمون قال : لما صرنا بالباب ، أو خرجنا قال ابن عمر : لئن كان ليس عليكم تبعة فيما أخذتم ، وأجرتم فيما أنفقتم = لقد سبقتم الناس سبقا بعيدا . اهـ
وروى مسلم في صحيحه (224) ".. دخل عبد الله بن عمر على ابن عامر يعوده وهو مريض فقال: ألا تدعو الله لي يا ابن عمر ؟
قال: إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: لا تقبل صلاة بغير طهور ولا صدقة من غلول ، وكنت على البصرة ". 
قال الذهبي فيه: ولي البصرة لعثمان رضي الله عنه .. كان من كبار ملوك العرب وشجعانهم ، وأجوادهم ، وكان فيه رفق وحلم .
قلت: إذا كان هذا الكلام قيل في ابن عامر ! فماذا عسى أن يقال اليوم ؟! اللهم لطفك بنا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص116:
قرئ على أبي عبد الله : هاشم قال حدثنا مبارك قال حدثني عبد الله بن العيزار ، قال : كان مطرف يقول: 
وأعوذ بك أن أقول من الحق شيئا أريد به غير وجهك .

قال الإمام أبو العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله : .. وإذا كان مبتدعا يدعوا إلى عقائد تخالف الكتاب والسنة ، أو يسلك طريقا يخالف الكتاب والسنة ، ويخاف أن يضل الرجل الناس بذلك = بين أمره للناس ؛ ليتقوا ضلاله ، ويعلموا حاله ، وهذا كله يجب أن يكون على وجه النصح ، وابتغاء وجه الله تعالى ، لا لهوى الشخص مع الإنسان مثل أن يكون بينهما عداوة دنيوية ، أو تحاسد ، أو تباغض ، أو تنازع على الرئاسة ؛ فيتكلم بِمَسَاوِيْهِ مظهرا للنصح ، وقصده في الباطن الغض من الشخص ، واستيفاؤه منه ! = فهذا من عمل الشيطان ، و" إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى" ، بل يكون الناصح قصده أن الله يصلح ذلك الشخص ، وأن يكفى المسلمين ضرره في دينهم ، ودنياهم ويسلك في هذا المقصود أيسر الطرق التي تمكنه . مجموع الفتاوى 28/221. 
.. ثم القائل في ذلك بعلم لابد له من حسن النية ، فلو تكلم بحق لقصد العلو في الأرض أو الفساد كان بمنزلة الذي يقاتل حمية ، ورياء ، وإن تكلم لأجل الله تعالى مخلصا له الدين كان من المجاهدين في سبيل الله من ورثة الأنبياء خلفاء الرسل . مجموع الفتاوي 28/235.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص134:
قال لي أبو عبد الله [أحمد بن حنبل] قد جاء يحيى بن خاقان [والي الخليفة على ديوان الخراج] ومعه شوي فجعل يقلله أبو عبد الله ويقلله ، قلت له : قالوا : إنها ألف دينار ، قال : هكذا قال ، وقال : فرددتها عليه ، فبلغ الباب ثم رجع فقال : إن جاءك أحد من أصحابك بشيء تقبله ؟
قلت: لا .
قال : إنما أريد أن أخبر الخليفة بهذا .
قلت لأبي عبد الله : أي شيء كان عليك لو أخذتها فقسمتها ؟
فكلح وجهه ، وقال: إذا أنا قسمتها ، أي شيء أريد ؟
أن أكون له قُهْرمَانا ؟!  اهـ
القهرمان : أمين الملك ووكيله الخاص بتدبير دخله وخرجه . 
وانظر حكاية مشابهة للإمام طاووس قبل هذه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص135:
سمعت هارون بن عبد الله البزاز يذكر عن جعفر بن عون قال مسعر أخبرناه عن موسى بن أبي كثير عن سعيد بن المسيب قال : قسم عمر عليه السلام يوما مالا فجعلوا يثنون عليه ، فقال: ما أحمقكم ، لو كان هذا لي ما أعطيتكم منه درهما واحدا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص142:
سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن شقيق قال قال لي : يا سليمان إن أمراءنا هؤلاء ليس عندهم واحدة من ثنتين ، ليس عندهم تقوى أهل الإسلام ، ولا أحلام أهل الجاهلية .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص172:
سمعت بندار بن بشار يقول حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا شعبة عن يحيى بن حصين قال : سمعت طارق بن شهاب قال : كان بين خالد بن الوليد وسعد [بن أبي وقاص] كلام ، فقال رجل : مَن خالد عند سعد ؟
فقال [سعد]: إن الذي بيننا لم يبلغ ديننا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي في "أخبار الشيوخ وأخلاقهم " ص197:
سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول: وسئل عن الحب في الله ؟ فقال : هو أن لا تحبه لطمع دنيا .
قلت: لا بد أن تستحضر أن من طمع الدنيا أن تحبه وتصحبه لتفخر بصحبته .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الرافعي في تاريخ آداب العرب ص16:
ولم تسقط دولة العقول في هذه الأمة إلا منذ ابتدأ العلماء يعتبرون العلم فهم العلم كما هو ؛ فتهافتوا على ذلك باختصار الكتب ،وشرحها وتفتيقها بالحواشي والتعاليق " الهوامش" ، وتلخيص المتون ؛ ونحو ذلك مما يورث الاضمحلال ، ويفقد العقل معنى الاستقلال ، ويجعل القرائح كالظل المتنقل : كل آونة يقرب إلى الزوال.
وفي هامش تلك الصفحة : مما نورده تفكها أن بعض العلماء كان لا يقرأ دروسه إلا في كتب مخطوطة ـ تحققا بالعلم ـ ومن عادتهم في المخطوطات أن يكتبوا أوائل الكلمات في الشروح والحواشي بالحمرة ؛ فكان صاحبنا يدفع نسخته لأنبغ طلبته ، يقرأ فيها ثم يشرح هو بعده ، وكان إذا فرغ القارئ من جملة في المتن ، أعادها الشيخ ومطل بها صوته وفخم كلماتها حتى يفرغ منها على هذا الوجه ، ثم يبتدئ الشرح بقوله للقارئ : قال أيه ، قال :" شوف عندك الحمرا ياسيدي شوف "..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ترجمة الإمام أبي مظفر السمعاني في طبقات الشافعية الكبرى 5/336:
    خرج إلى الحجاز على غير الطريق المعتاد ـ فإن الطريق كان قد انقطع بسبب استيلاء العرب ـ فقطع عليه وعلى رفقته الطريق ، وأسروا واستمر أبو المظفر مأسورا في أيدي عرب البادية صابرا إلى أن خلصه الله تعالى فحكي أنه لما دخل البادية وأخذته العرب كان يخرج مع جمالها إلى الرعي ، قال: ولم أقل لهم إني أعرف شيئا من العلم ، فاتفق أن مقدم العرب أراد أن يتزوج ، فقالوا: نخرج إلى بعض البلاد ليعقد هذا العقد بعض الفقهاء ، فقال أحد الأسراء : هذا الرجل الذي يخرج مع جمالكم إلى الصحراء فقيه خراسان! 
فاستدعوني وسألوني عن أشياء فأجبتهم ، وكلمتهم بالعربية ، فخجلوا واعتذروا ، وعقدت لهم العقد ففرحوا وسألوني أن أقبل منهم شيئا ، فامتنعت وسألتهم فحملوني إلى مكة في وسط السنة ، وبقيت بها مجاورا ، وصحبت في تلك المدة سعدا الزنجاني .   
قلت: في هذه القصة بيان عملي لمكانة العلماء عند العامة بل حتى عند اللصوص و الفساق.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء 5/53 : 
حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ثنا أحمد بن القاسم ثنا مساور ثنا الوليد بن الفضل العتري ثنا مندل بن علي قال: خرج الأعمش ذات يوم من منزله بسحر ، فمر بمسجد بني أسد ، وقد أقام المؤذن الصلاة ، فدخل يصلي ، فافتتح إمامهم البقرة في الركعة الأولى ، ثم قرأ في الثانية آل عمران ، فلما انصرف ، قال له الأعمش: أما تتقي الله أما سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:" من أم الناس فليخفف فإن خلفه الكبير والضعيف وذا الحاجة " ؟ 
فقال : الإمام قال الله تعالى { وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين} !
فقال الأعمش: فأنا رسول الخاشعين إليك أنك ثقيل!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في كتاب الأغاني لأبي الفرج 3/135: 
وكان بشار [ بن برد ]يقول : هجوت جريرا ، فأعرض عني واستصغرني * ، ولو أجابني = لكنت أشعر الناس.
قلت: قد أحسن جرير في الإعراض عنه، وهكذا ينبغي للكبار الإعراض عن الصغار، والسفلة ، وعدم الالتفات لتهويشهم = فهو أنفع دواء لهم . 
* توفي جرير عام 110هـ  و ولد بشار عام 95هـ  .
وانظر: العمدة لابن رشيق 1/171، فعنده باب: من رغب من الشعراء عن ملاحاة غير الأكفاء، وذكر عددا من الأخبار.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة أبو منصور الأزهري في تهذيب اللغة 1/30:
كنت أمتحنت بالأسار سنة عارضت القرامطة الحاج بالهبير ، وكان القوم الذين وقعت في سهمهم عربًا عامتهم من هوازن ، وأختلط بهم أصرام من تميم ، وأسد بالهبير نشئوا في البادية يتتبعون مساقط الغيث أيام النجع ، ويرجعون إلى أعداد المياه ، ويرعون النعم ، ويعيشون بألبانها ، ويتكلمون بطبائعهم البدوية ، وقرائحهم التي اعتادوها ، ولا يكاد يقع في منطقهم لحن أو خطأ فاحش فبقيت في أسارهم دهرا طويلا وكنا نتشتى الدهناء ، ونتربع الصمان ، ونتقيظ الستارين ، واستفدت من مخاطبتهم ومحاورة بعضهم بعضا ألفاظا جمة ، ونوادر كثيرة أوقعت أكثرها في مواقعها من الكتاب اهـ.
قلت: رب ضارة نافعة ، فقد كان علماء اللغة يطلبونها عند الأعراب ، وربما مكثوا سنين طويلة .
وهذا من توفيق له الله أن جعل في محنته منحة . 
وقد وقع نحو هذا لكثير الفضلاء الذي ابتلوا بالسجن ؛ فوفقوا للحفظ، وقراءة كثير من الكتب المطولة التي ما كان يخطر لهم على بال أن يتمكنوا من قراءتها .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/138: 
حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم ثنا محمد بن عبدالله النسائي ثنا الربيع قال: سمعت الشافعي يقول: وقف أعرابي على ربيعة، وهو يسجع في كلامه، فأعجب ربيعة كلام نفسه، فقال: يا أعرابي ما تعدون البلاغة فيكم ؟ 
فقال: خلاف ما كنت فيه منذ اليوم !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وقال الإمام المروذي في أخبار الشيوخ ص53 : سمعت عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحكم يذكر عن جامع ختن إبراهيم بن أبي نعيم عن الوليد قال : وسمعت الأوزاعي يقول: من حضر سلطانا، فأمر بأمر ليس بحق، ولا يتخوف فيه الفوت، فلا يكلمه فيه عند تلك الحال، ليخل به، وإذا رأيته يأمر بأمر يخاف فيه الفوت = فلا بد لك من كلامه أصابك منه ما أصابك . 
قلت : ما أعظم هذا الفقه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وقال الإمام المروذي في أخبار الشيوخ ص112: سمعت نوح بن حبيب القُومسي يقول: سمعت وكيعا يقول: لما مات أبو يوسف القاضي بعث إلينا هارون ، قال: فجئت أنا وابن إدريس وحفص ، فقعدنا في سفينة إلى بغداد ، فلما دخلنا على هارون كان بابن إدريس ارْتِعاش ، قال : فازداد ابن إدريس على بابه ، فجعل ينفض يديه ، قال: وإذا هارون قعد على سرير ومعه تركي عريض الوجه ، عظيم البطن ، أو قال : كبير البطن .
قال : قلت: لم يجد أحد يقعد معه إلا هذا التركي ؟!
قال: فتكلم هارون ، فلما رأى ما بابن إدريس ، قال: ليس في ابن إدريس حيلة ، أو ليس ينتفع به .
قال : ثم أقبل على حفص فأراد أن يصيره قاضي القضاة ، فأبى عليه حفص ،وجعل يراده ويكلمه ، وحفص يأبى ، قال: فأرادونا فأبينا عليه ، وجهدوا فأبينا ، فتكلم التركي وإذا هو من أفصح قريش لسانا ، ثم قال: لو ولّى أمير المؤمنين عليكم مثل أبي السرايا ،وأبي الرعد وحمادا البربري ، وذكر غير واحد = لقلتم إن أمير المؤمنين ظالم ، ولى علينا من لا ينبغي ، وإذا دعاكم إلى أن يصيركم أبيتم عليه ، قال: فلم يزل بحفص حتى قال له : إن كان ولا بد فكن على الكوفة ، واقعد في بيتك .      
قال وكيع: سألت عن التركي ، فقالوا : ذاك عيسى بن جعفر [بن أبي حعفر المنصور].

قلت: كلام عيسى صحيح ، فقد كان امتناع بعض الصالحين من تولي بعض المناصب سببا لدخول من لا يحمد في دين ولا عقل ولا مروءة = فنتج عنه ضررٌ عامٌ بسببِ ظنِ مصلحةٍ خاصةٍ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء 4/229: حدثنا عبدالله بن محمد ثنا عبدالرحمن بن محمد ثنا هناد ثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم قال: إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلام على كلامه المقت ينوي به الخير =فيُلقي الله له العذر في قلوب الناس حتى يقولوا: ما أراد بكلامه إلا الخير . 
وإن الرجل ليتكم الكلام الحسن لا يريد به الخير= فيُلقي الله في قلوب الناس حتى يقولوا: ما أراد بكلامه الخير .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء 2/264:
     حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد قال ثنا عباس بن الفضل الأسقاطي قال ثنا سليمان بن حرب قال ثنا حصن بن أبي بكر الباهلي .
     وحدثنا سليمان بن أحمد قال: ثنا عثمان بن عمر الضبي قال ثنا القاسم بن أمية الحذاء قال ثنا الحكم بن سنان كلاهما عن يحيى بن عتيق قال: قلت: لمحمد بن سيرين الرجل يتبع الجنازة لا يتبعها حِسبة ، يتبعها حياء من أهلها له في ذلك أجر ؟
قال: أجر واحد ؟! بل له أجران: أجر لصلاته على أخيه ، وأجر لصلته الحي.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ أبو زرعة الدمشقي في تاريخه 1/335:
حدثني هشام قال الحافظ أبو زرعة الدمشقي حدثني هشام قال: حدثنا مغيرة بن مغيرة عن رجاء بن أبي سلمة عن خالد بن دريك قال: كانت في ابن محيريز خصلتان ، ما كانتا في أحد ممن أدركت من هذه الأمة: كان أبعد الناس أن يسكت عن حق بعد أن يتبين له [حتى يـ]ـتكلم فيه ، غضب فيه من غضب ، ورضي من رضي ، وكان من أحرص الناس أن يكتم من نفسه أحسن ما عنده.
وهو في الحلية 5/144 والتصويب منه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ أبو نعيم في الحلية 5/19:
حدثنا أبو أحمد محمد بن أحمد ثنا احمد بن العباس ثنا إسماعيل بن سعيد ثنا حسين بن علي عن موسى الجهني قال: كان طلحة [بن مصرف] إذا ذكر عنده الاختلاف ، قال: لا تقولوا: الاختلاف ، ولكن قولوا: السعة .
وفي ترجمة إسحاق بن بهلول الأنباري في طبقات الحنابلة 1/297: 
وكان إسحاق بن بهلول قد سمى كتابه "كتاب الاختلاف" فقال له أحمد: سمه كتاب "السعة" .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/170:
حدثنا سليمان قال: سمعت عبدالله بن أحمد يقول: سمعت أبي يقول: قال لي محمد بن إدريس الشافعي: يا أبا عبدالله أنت أعلم بالأخبار الصحاح منا ، فإذا كان خبر صحيح فأعلمني حتى أذهب إليه كوفيا كان أو بصريا أو شاميا .
قال عبدالله: جميع ما حدث به الشافعي في كتابه فقال: حدثني الثقة ، أو أخبرني الثقة = فهو أبي ـ رحمه الله ـ .
قال عبدالله: وكتابه الذي صنفه ببغداد هو أعدل من كتابه الذي صنفه بمصر ، وذلك أنه حيث كان هاهنا يسأل .
ورأي الإمام عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في كتب الشافعي مخالف لرأي أبيه ! 
قال ابن أبي حاتم في كتاب "آداب الشافعي مناقبه " ص59-60: 
ثنا محمد بن مسلم بن واره الرازي .. قلت لأحمد : فما ترى في كتب الشافعي التي عند العراقيين أحب إليك أو التي بمصر ؟ 
قال : عليك بالكتب التي وضعها بمصر ، فإنه وضع هذه الكتب بالعراق ولم يحكمها ، ثم رجع إلى مصر فأحكم تلك .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ أبو نعيم في الحلية 9/261:
حدثنا أحمد وعبدالله قالا: ثنا إبراهيم ثنا أحمد قال: سمعت أبا سليمان [الداراني] يقول: إذا قال الرجل لأخيه: بيني وبينك الصراط ؛ فإنه ليس يعرف الصراط لو عرف الصراط لأحب أن لا يتعلق بأحد ، ولا يتعلق به أحد .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 3/6:
حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد قال ثنا أحمد بن عبد العزيز الجوهري قال ثنا زكريا بن يحيى المنقري قال ثنا الأصمعي قال ثنا حماد بن زيد قال: كان أيوب صديقا ليزيد بن الوليد ، فلما ولي الخلافة ، قال: اللهم أنسه ذكري .اهـ
قلت: الآن لا تسل عن فرحة من تولى بعض معارفه شيئا من الولايات !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 7/41: 
حدثنا محمد بن علي ثنا عبدالله بن أحمد بن عيسى ثنا الحسين بن معاذ الحجبي ثنا أبو هشام ثنا داود عن أبيه قال: كنت مع سفيان الثوري فمررنا بشرطي نائم ، وقد حان وقت الصلاة ، فذهبت أحركه ، فصاح سفيان: مه ! 
فقلت: يا أبا عبدالله يصلي ، فقال: دعه لا صلى الله عليه ، فما استراح الناس حتى نام هذا .
نحوه :
قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 3/16:
وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ـ قدّس الله روحه ، ونوَّر ضريحه ـ يقول: مررت أنا وبعض أصحابي في زمن التتار بقوم منهم يشربون الخمر ، فأنكر عليهم من كان معي ؛ فأنكرتُ عليه ، وقلت له: إنما حرم الله الخمر ؛ لأنها تصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة ، وهؤلاء يصدهم الخمر عن قتل النفوس ، وسبي الذرية ، وأخذ الأموال ، فدعهم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في الحلية 6/367:
حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ثنا محمد بن عبدالله الحضرمي ح وحدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق ثنا أبو بكر بن أبي عاصم قالا: ثنا الحسن بن علي ثنا أبو أسامة قال: سمعت سفيان الثوري يقول: إنما العلم عندنا الرخصة عن الثقة ، فأما التشديد فكل إنسان يحسنه .
وقال ابن عبد البر في التمهيد 8/147: روينا عن محمد بن يحيى بن سلام عن أبيه قال: ينبغي للعالم أن يحمل الناس على الرخصة والسعة ما لم يخف المأثم .
وأخبرنا محمد بن إبراهيم قال حدثنا سعيد بن أحمد بن عبد ربه وأحمد بن مطرف قالا: حدثنا سعيد بن عثمان قال حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى قال حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن معمر قال: إنما العلم أن تسمع بالرخصة من ثقة فأما التشديد فيحسنه كل واحد .
وانظر: الاستذكار 8/275.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في توالي التأسيس ص136: 
 قال الإمام الشافعي : « الوقارُ في النزهة سُخفٌ ». 

وفي معجم الأدباء لياقوت 2/39:
... ومن تاريخ ابن بشران:  قال: وذُكر عن ابن مجاهد: أنه حضر وجماعة من أهل العلم في بستان، وداعب وقال ـ وقد لاحظه بعضهم ـ التعاقل في البستان، كالتخالع في المسجد . 
قلت: ما أجمل ما قالا ، وقد خرجنا مرة في رحلة ، وكان بصحبتنا رجل لبس الوقار طول الرحلة ! حتى شق علينا ، وظننا أن به بأسا !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ثمرات الأوراق لابن حجة ص33 :
ومن لطائف المنقول ما حكي عن الشيخ مجد الدين ابن دقيق والعيد والد قاضي القضاة
تقي الدين تغمدهما الله برحمته ورضوانه وهو: أن الشيخ مجد الدين المشار إليه كان كثير
الإحسان إلى أصحابه يسعى لهم على قدر استحقاقهم فيمن يصلح للحكم ، وفيمن يصلح
للعدالة ، فجاءه بعض طلبته وشكا إليه رقة الحال ، وكثرة الضرورة ، فقال له: أكتب قصتك وأنا أتحدث مع الولد ، فكتب ذلك الطالب: المملوك فلان يقبل الأرض وينهي أنه فقير ومظرور (بالظاء القائمة) وقليل الحض (بالضاد) وناولها للشيخ ، فلما قرأها تبسم وقال: يا فقير سبحان الله ضرك قائم ، وحظك ساقط .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ثمرات الأوراق لابن حجة ص38 :
ومن اللطائف ما حكاه الأصمعي قال: مررت بكناس يكنس كنيفا ، وهو يغني ويقول:
أضاعوني وأي فتىً أضاعوا     *    ليوم كريهةٍ وسداد ثغر
فقلت له: أما سداد الثغر فلا علم لنا كيف أنت فيه، وأما سداد الكُنُف فمعلوم. 
قال الأصمعي: وكنت حديث السن فأردت العبث به فأعرض عني مليا ، ثم أقبل عليّ وأنشد:
وأكرمُ نفسي إنني إن أهنتها  *  وحقك لم تُكرمْ على أحدٍ بعدي
فقلت: وأي كرامة حصلت لها منك ، وما يكون من الهوان أكثر مما أهنتها به ؟! 
فقال: لا والله بل من الهوان ما هو أكثر وأعظم مما أنا فيه ، فقلت له: وما هو ؟
فقال: الحاجة إليك وإلى أمثالك . قال: فانصرفت وأنا أخزى الناس .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ثمرات الأوراق لابن حجة ص56:
نظر طفيلي إلى قوم ذاهبين فلم يشك أنهم في دعوة ذاهبون إلى وليمة، فقام وتبعهم فإذا هم شعراء قد قصدوا السلطان بمدائح لهم ، فلما أنشد كل واحد شعره وأخذ جائزته لم يبق إلى الطفيلي ، وهو جالس ساكت . 
فقال له: أنشد شعرك .
فقال: لست بشاعر !
قيل: فمن أنت ؟
قال: من الغاوين الذين قال الله تعالى في حقهم "والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون" فضحك
السلطان وأمر له بجائزة الشعراء.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأغاني لأبي الفرج 8/37: 
أخبرني محمد بن خلف وكيع قال حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن قال حدثني إسحاق بن إبراهيم الموصلي قال حدثني أبو عبيدة قال : التقى جرير والفرزدق بمنى ـ وهما حاجان ـ فقال: الفرزدق لجرير :
فإنك لاقٍ بالمنازل من مِنىً * فَخَارا فخبِّرْنِي بمن أنت فاخرُ
فقال له جرير: لبيك اللهم لبيك .
قال إسحاق: فكان أصحابنا يستحسنون هذا الجواب من جرير ويعجبون منه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ثمرات الأوراق لابن حجة ص75:
ومن لطائف المنقول: 
أن بثينة وعزة دخلتا على عبد الملك بن مروان ، فانحرف إلى عزة وقال:
أنت عزة كُثيّر؟ 
قالت: لست لكثير بعزة ، لكنني أم بكر . 
قال: أتروين قول كُثير:
وقد زعمت أني تغيرت بعدها * ومن ذا الذي يا عَزّ لا يتغيرُ ؟(1)
قالت: لست أروي هذا ، ولكنني أروي قوله:
كأني أنادي أو أكلم صخرةً  * من الصم لو تمشي بها العصم زلت
ثم انحرف إلى بثينة ، فقال: أنت بثية جميل ؟ 
قالت: نعم يا أمير المؤمنين .
قال: ما الذي رأى فيك جميل حتى لهج بذكرك من بين نساء العالمين ؟!
قالت: الذي رأى الناس فيك فجعلوك خليفتهم !
قال: فضحك حتى بدا له ضرس أسود ، ولم ير قبل ذلك ! وفضل بثينة على عزة في الجائزة ، ثم أمرهما أن يدخلا على عاتكة بنت يزيد ، فدخلتا عليها فقالت لعزة : أخبريني عن قول كثير:
قضي كل ذي دينٍ فوفىّ غريمه * وعزة ممطولٌ معنى غريمها
ما كان دينه ؟ وما كنت وعدته ؟
قالت: كنت وعدته قبلة ، ثم تأثمت منها .
قالت: عاتكة وددت أنك فعلت وأنا كنت تحملت أثمها عنك !! 
ثم ندمت عاتكة ، واستغفرت الله تعالى ، وأعتقت عن هذه الكلمة أربعين رقبة . 
------------
(1) ومما يستظرف في هذا البيت أن محققين حققا أحد كتب العز بن عبد السلام، وكان الإمام العز ذكر عجز البيت (ومن ذاالذي يا عز لا يتغير) فضبطوها بكسر العين على أن المراد هو !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سير أعلام النبلاء 10/248:
محمد بن الحسن بن علي بن بحر حدثنا الفلاس قال: رأيت يحيى [القطان] يوما حدث بحديث ، فقال له عفان [بن مسلم] :  ليس هو هكذا ، فلما كان من الغد أتيت يحيى ، فقال: هو كما قال عفان ، ولقد سألت الله أن لا يكون عندي على خلاف ما قال عفان .  
قلت: هكذا كان العلماء فانظر يا مسكين كيف أنت عنهم بمعزل ! اهـ
وفي 11/487:
ويروى عنه [حاتم الأصم] قال:  أفرح إذا أصاب من ناظرني ، وأحزن إذا أخطأ .
وفي الحلية لأبي نعيم 9/118: حدثنا الحسن بن سعيد ثنا زكريا الساجي حدثني أحمد بن العباس الساجي قال سمعت أحمد بن خالد الخلال يقول: سمعت محمد بن إدريس الشافعي يقول: ما ناظرت أحدا قط إلا على النصيحة .
وسمعت أبا الوليد موسى بن أبي الجارود يقول: سمعت الشافعي يقول: ما ناظرت أحدا قط إلا أحببت أن يوفق ، ويسدد ، ويعان ، ويكون عليه رعاية من الله وحفظ ، وما ناظرت أحدا إلا ولم أبال بيّن الله الحق على لساني أو لسانه

----------


## حسن عبد الله

نقل الذهبي في ترجمة المعافى بن عمران في كتابه سير أعلام النبلاء (9/84) :
قال بشر الحافي: كان المعافى صاحب دنيا واسعة وضياع كثيرة، قال مرة رجل: ما أشد البرد اليوم، فالتفت إليه المعافى، وقال: أستدفأت الآن ؟ لو سكت، لكان خيرا لك.
قلت (القائل هو الذهبي) : قول مثل هذا جائز، لكنهم كانوا يكرهون فضول الكلام، واختلف العلماء في الكلام المباح، هل يكتبه الملكان، أم لا يكتبان إلا المستحب الذي فيه أجر، والمذموم الذي فيه تبعة ؟ والصحيح كتابة الجميع لعموم النص في قوله تعالى: (ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد) [ ق: 18 ] ثم ليس إلى الملكين اطلاع على النيات، والاخلاص، بل يكتبان النطق، وأما السرائر الباعثة للنطق، فالله يتولاها.

----------


## حسن عبد الله

وفي ترجمة هشام بن عمرو الفُوَطي المعتزلي (10/547) :
قال المبرد: قال رجل لهشام الفوطي: كم تعد من السنين ؟ قال: من واحد إلى أكثر من ألف.
قال: لم أرد هذا، كم لك من السن ؟ قال: اثنان وثلاثون سنا.
قال: كم لك من السنين ؟ قال: ما هي لي، كلها لله.
قال: فما سنك ؟ قال: عظم.
قال: فابن كم أنت ؟ قال: ابن أم وأب.
قال: فكم أتى عليك ؟ قال: لو أتى علي شئ، لقتلني، قال: ويحك،
فكيف أقول ؟ قال: قل: كم مضى من عمرك.
قلت (القائل هو الذهبي): هذا غاية ما عند هؤلاء المتقعرين من العلم، عبارات وشقاشق لا يعبأ الله بها، يحرفون بها الكلم عن مواضعه قديما وحديثا، فنعوذ بالله من الكلام وأهله.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام محمد بن الحسين الآجري في كتابه العظيم أخلاق العلماء ص54: 
ذكر صفة مناظرة هذا العالم إذا احتاج إلى مناظرة 
اعلموا رحمكم الله ، ووفقنا وإياكم للرشاد ، أن من صفة هذا العالم العاقل الذي فقهه الله في الدين ، ونفعه بالعلم ، أن لا يجادل ، ولا يماري ، ولا يغالب بالعلم إلا من يستحق أن يغلبه بالعلم الشافي ، وذلك يحتاج في وقت من الأوقات إلى مناظرة أحد من أهل الزيغ ، ليدفع بحقه باطل من خالف الحق ، وخرج عن جماعة المسلمين ، فتكون غلبته لأهل الزيغ تعود بركة على المسلمين ، على الاضطرار إلى المناظرة ، لا على الاختيار لأن من صفة العالم العاقل أن لا يجالس أهل الأهواء ، ولا يجادلهم ، فأما في العلم والفقه وسائر الأحكام فلا . 
فإن قال قائل : فإن احتاج إلى علم مسألة قد أشكل عليه معرفتها ، لاختلاف العلماء فيها ، لابد له أن يجالس العلماء ويناظرهم حتى يعرف القول فيها على صحته ، وإن لم يناظر لم تقو معرفته ؟ 
قيل له : بهذه الحجة يدخل العدو على النفس المتبعة للهوى ، فيقول : إن لم تناظر وتجادل لم تفقه ، فيجعل هذا سببا للجدال والمراء المنهي عنه ، الذي يخاف منه سوء عاقبته ، الذي حذرناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحذرناه العلماء من أئمة المسلمين ، وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من ترك المراء وهو صادق ، بنى الله له بيتا في وسط الجنة " وعن مسلم بن يسار ، أنه كان يقول : " إياكم والمراء ، فإنها ساعة جهل العالم ، وبها يبتغي الشيطان زلته " وعن الحسن قال : " ما رأينا فقيها يماري " وعن الحسن ، أيضا قال : " المؤمن يداري ، ولا يماري ، ينشر حكمة الله ، فإن قبلت حمد الله ، وإن ردت حمد الله " وروي عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " إذا أحببت أخا فلا تماره ، ولا تشاره ، ولا تمازحه ".
وعند الحكماء : أن المراء أكثره يغير قلوب الإخوان ، ويورث التفرقة بعد الألفة ، والوحشة بعد الأنس ، وعن أبي أمامة رضي الله تعالى عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « ما ضل قوم بعد هدى كانوا عليه إلا أوتوا الجدل » .
فالمؤمن العالم العاقل يخاف على دينه من الجدل والمرا ء . 
فإن قال قائل : فما يصنع في علم قد أشكل عليه ؟ 
قيل له : إذا كان كذلك ، وأراد أن يستنبط علم ما أشكل عليه ، قصد إلى عالم ممن يعلم أنه يريد بعلمه الله ، ممن يرتضى علمه وفهمه وعقله ، فذاكره مذاكرة من يطلب الفائدة وأعلمه أن مناظرتي إياك مناظرة من يطلب الحق ، وليست مناظرة مغالب ، ثم ألزم نفسه الإنصاف له في مناظرته ، وذلك أنه واجب عليه أن يحب صواب مناظره ، ويكره خطأه ، كما يحب ذلك لنفسه ، ويكره له ما يكره لنفسه . 
ويعلمه أيضا : إن كان مرادك في مناظرتي أن أخطئ الحق ، وتكون أنت المصيب ، ويكون أنا مرادي أن تخطئ الحق وأكون أنا المصيب = فإن هذا حرام علينا فعله ؛ لأن هذا خلق لا يرضاه الله منا ، وواجب علينا أن نتوب من هذا . 
فإن قال : فكيف نتناظر ؟ 
قيل له : مناصحة .
فإن قال : كيف المناصحة ؟ 
أقول له : لما كانت مسألة فيما بيننا أقول أنا : إنها حلال ، وتقول أنت : إنها حرام ، فحكمنا جميعا أن نتكلم فيها كلام من يطلب السلامة ، مرادي أن ينكشف لي على لسانك الحق = فأصير إلى قولك ، أو ينكشف لك على لساني الحق = فتصير إلى قولي مما يوافق الكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، فإن كان هذا مرادنا = رجوت أن تحمد عواقب هذه المناظرة ، ونوفق للصواب ، ولا يكون للشيطان فيما نحن فيه نصيب . 
ومن صفة هذا العالم العاقل إذا عارضه في مجلس العلم والمناظرة بعض من يعلم أنه يريد مناظرته للجدل ، والمراء والمغالبة ، لم يسعه مناظرته ؛ لأنه قد علم أنه إنما يريد أن يدفع قوله ، وينصر مذهبه ، ولو أتاه بكل حجة مثلها يجب أن يقبلها ، لم يقبل ذلك ، ونصر قوله . 
ومن كان هذا مراده لم تؤمن فتنته ، ولم تحمد عواقبه . 
ويقال لمن مراده في المناظرة المغالبة والجدل : أخبرني ، إذا كنت أنا حجازيا ، وأنت عراقيا ، وبيننا مسألة على مذهبي ، أقول : إنها حلال ، وعلى مذهبك إنها حرام ، فسألتني المناظرة لك عليها ، وليس في مناظرتك الرجوع عن قولك ، والحق عندك أن أقول فيها قولك ، وكان عندي أنا أن أقول ، وليس مرادي في مناظرتي الرجوع عما هو عندي ، وإنما مرادي أن أرد قولك ، ومرادك أن ترد قولي ، فلا وجه لمناظرتنا ، فالأحسن بنا السكوت على ما تعرف من قولك ، وعلى ما أعرف من قولي ، وهو أسلم لنا ، وأقرب إلى الحق الذي ينبغي أن نستعمله. فإن قال : وكيف ذلك ؟ 
قيل : لأنك تريد أن أخطئ الحق ، وأنت على الباطل ، ولا أوفق للصواب ، ثم تسر بذلك ، وتبتهج به ، ويكون مرادي فيك كذلك ، فإذا كنا كذلك ، فنحن قوم سوء ، لم نوفق للرشاد ، وكان العلم علينا حجة ، وكان الجاهل أعذر منا .
وأعظم من هذا كله أنه ربما احتج أحدهما بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على خصمه ، فيردها عليه بغير تمييز ، كل ذلك يخشى أن تنكسر حجته ، حتى إنه لعله أن يقول بسنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتة ، فيقول : هذا باطل ، وهذا لا أقول به ، فيرد سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برأيه بغير تمييز . 
ومنهم من يحتج في مسألة بقول صحابي ، فيرد عليه خصمه ذلك ، ولا يلتفت إلى ما يحتج عليه ، كل ذلك نصرة منه لقوله ، لا يبالي أن يرد السنن والآثار .
من صفة الجاهل: الجدل ، والمراء ، والمغالبة ، نعوذ بالله ممن هذا مراده ومن صفة العالم العقل والمناصحة في مناظرته ، وطلب الفائدة لنفسه ولغيره ، كثر الله في العلماء مثل هذا ، ونفعه بالعلم ، وزينه بالحلم .اهـ

وانظر نحوه في الإبانة لابن بطة ـ الإيمان ـ 2/ 545 وما قبلها .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الكليات لأبي البقاء الكفوي ص1051:
الإضافة في لغة الأعاجم مقلوبة ، كما قالوا : سيبويه . 
و(السيب) : التفاح ، و(ويه) رائحة .
أي رائحة التفاح .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في جمع الجواهر في الملح والنوادر للحصري ص10:
قال رجل للحسن البصري ـ رحمه الله ـ  ما تقول في رجل مات ، وترك أبيه وأخيه ؟ 
فقال : أغيلمة إن فهمناهم لم يفهموا ، وإن علمناهم لم يعلموا ، قل: ترك أباه وأخاه ، فقال له : فما لأباه وأخاه ؟ 
فقال الحسن : قل لأبيه وأخيه ، قال : أرى كلما تابعتك خالفتني !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع [ضمن آثاره] ص284
من أخذ كلاما حسنا من غيره فتكلم به في موضعه على وجهه = فلا يرين عليه في ذلك ضؤولة ؛ فإنه من أعين على حفظ قول المصيبين ، وهدي للاقتداء بالصالحين ، ووفق للأخذ عن الحكماء = فلا عليه ألا يزداد ، فقد بلغ الغاية ، وليس بناقصه في رأيه ، ولا بغائضه من حقه ألا يكون هو استحدث ذلك ، وسَبق إليه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع [ضمن آثاره] ص287:
على العاقل أن يحصي على نفسه مساويها في الدين وفي الرأي وفي الأخلاق وفي الآداب فيجمع ذلك كله في صدره أو في كتاب ثم يكثر من عرضه على نفسه ويكلفها إصلاحه ويوظف ذلك عليها توظيفا من إصلاح الخلة أو الخلتين في اليوم أو الجمعة أو الشهر ، فكلما أصلح شيئا محاه ، وكلما نظر إلى ثابت اكتأب .
وعلى العاقل أن يتفقد محاسن الناس ويحفظها ويحصيها ، ويصنع في توظيفها لنفسه ، وتعهدها بذلك مثل الذي وصفنا في إصلاح المساوي.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع [ضمن آثاره] ص289:
على العاقل أن يجبن عن الرأي الذي لا يجد عليه موافقا ، وإن ظن أنه على اليقين . 
وعلى العاقل أن يعرف أن الرأي والهوى متعاديان ، وأن من شأن الناس تسويف الرأي وإسعاف الهوى فيخالف ذلك ، ويلتمس ألا يزال هواه مسوفا ، ورأيه مسعفا .
وعلى العاقل إذا اشتبه عليه أمران فلم يدر أيهما الصواب أن ينظر أهواهما عنده = فيحذره .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الأدب الصغير لابن المقفع [ضمن آثاره] ص301:
من أشد عيوب الإنسان خفاء عيوبه عليه ، فإنه إن خفي عليه عيبه = خفيت عليه محاسن غيره ، ومن خفي عليه عيب نفسه ، ومحاسن غيره = لم يقلع عن عيبه الذي لا يعرف ، ولن ينال محاسن غيره التي لا يبصرها أبدا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- في الدرة اليتيمة لابن المقفع [ضمن آثاره] ص329:
المرء ناظر بإحدى عيون ثلاث ، وهما الغاشتان والصادقة ، وهي التي لا تكاد توجد .
عين مودة تريه القبيح حسنا .
وعين شنآن تريه الحسن قبيحا .
وعين العدل تريه حسنها حسنا ، وقبيحها قبيحا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في معجم الأدباء لياقوت  5/634:
أبو محمد الأرزني إمام في العربية مليح الخط سريع الكتابة ، كان يخرج في وقت العصر إلى سوق الكتب ببغداد ، فلا يقوم من مجلسه حتى يكتب "الفصيح" لثعلب ، ويبيعه بنصف دينار ، ويشتري نبيذا ولحما ، وفاكهة ، ولا يبيت حتى ينفق ما معه منه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سير أعلام النبلاء 11/177: 
قال علي بن جعفر أخبرنا إسماعيل بن بنت السدي قال: كنت في مجلس مالك فسئل عن فريضة ، فأجاب بقول زيد . 
فقلت: ما قال فيها علي وابن مسعود رضي الله عنهما ؟
فأومأ إلى الحجبة فلما هموا بي عدوت ، وأعجزتهم !
فقالوا : ما نصنع بكتبه ومحبرته ؟
فقال: اطلبوه برفق ، فجاؤوا إلي فجئت معهم ، فقال مالك: من أين أنت ؟
قلت: من الكوفة .
قال: فأين خلفت الأدب ؟
فقلت: إنما ذاكرتك لأستفيد .
فقال: إن عليا وعبد الله لا ينكر فضلهما ، وأهل بلدنا على قول زيد بن ثابت ، وإذا كنت بين قوم فلا تبدأهم بما لا يعرفون = فيبدأك منهم ما تكره .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

معجم الأدباء لياقوت 3/302:
وروي أنه [الخليل بن أحمد] كان يقطع بيتا من الشعر ، فدخل عليه ولده في تلك الحالة ، فخرج إلى الناس ، وقال: إن أبي قد جن ، فدخل الناس عليه ، وهو يقطع البيت ، فأخبروه بما قال ابنه ، فقال له :
لو كنتَ تعلم ما أقولُ عذرتني  **  أو كنتَ تعلم ما تقولُ عذلتكا
لكن جهلتَ مقالتي فعذلتني  **  وعلمتُ أنك جاهل فعذرتكا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة للحافظ ابن حجر 4 /152 في ترجمة :علي بن مرزوق بن أبي الحسن الربعي ..
ذكر عن جمال الدين إبراهيم بن محمد الطيبي: أن بعض أمراء المغل تنصر ، فحضر عنده جماعة من كبار النصارى والمغل ، فجعل واحد منهم ينتقص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهناك كلب صيد مربوط ، فلما أكثر من ذلك ، وثب عليه الكلب ، فخمشه فخلصوه منه . 
وقال بعض من حضر: هذا بكلامك في محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فقال: كلا بل هذا الكلب عزيز النفس ، رآني أشير بيدي فظن أني أريد أن أضربه !
ثم عاد إلى ما كان فيه فأطال ، فوثب الكلب مرة أخرى فقبض على زردمته فقلعها ، فمات من حينه ، فأسلم بسبب ذلك نحو أربعين ألفا من المغل .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في بدائع الفوائد لابن القيم 4/1406
ومن مسائل الفضل بن زياد :
قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله قيل له: ما تقول في التزويج في هذا الزمان ؟ 
فقال: مثل هذا الزمان ينبغي للرجل أن يتزوج ، ليت أن الرجل إذا تزوج اليوم ثنتين يُفْلِت ، ما يأمن أحدكم أن ينظر النظرة = فيحبط عمله !
قلت له: كيف يصنع ؟ من أين يطعمهم ؟
فقال: أرزاقهم عليك ؟! أرزاقهم على الله عز وجل اهـ.
قلت: كيف لو رأى فتن هذا الزمان ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في بدائع الفوائد لابن القيم 4/1429[في معرض سرد بعض أسئلة الفضل بن زياد للإمام أحمد]  
قلت: رجل يقرئ رجلا مائتي آية ، ويقرئ آخر مائة آية ؟
قال: ينبغي له أن ينصف بين الناس .
قلت: إنه يأخذ على هذا مائتي آية ؛ لأنه يرجو أن يكون عاملا به ، ويأخذ على هذا أقل ؛ لأنه لم يبلغ مبلغ هذا في العمل .
قال: ما أحسن الإنصاف في كل شيء .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم: زاد المعاد ج: 1 /51 [معنى تضعيف السيئات في الحرم]
ومن هذا تضاعف مقادير السيئات فيه لا كمياتها فإن السيئة جزاؤها سيئة لكن سيئة كبيرة وجزاؤها مثلها ، وصغيرة جزاؤها مثلها ، فالسيئة في حرم الله وبلده ، وعلى بساطه آكد وأعظم منها في طرف من أطراف الأرض ، ولهذا ليس من عصى الملك على بساط ملكه كمن عصاه في الموضع البعيد من داره وبساطه ، فهذا فصل النزاع في تضعيف السيئات ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 1/182:

وكان جل ضحكه التبسم بل كله التبسم فكان نهاية ضحكه أن تبدو نواجذه، وكان يضحك مما يضحك منه وهو مما يتعجب من مثله ويستغرب وقوعه ويستندر ، وللضحك أسباب عديدة هذا أحدها. 
والثاني: ضحك الفرح ، وهو: أن يرى ما يسره أو يباشره . 
والثالث: ضحك الغضب ، وهو كثيرا ما يعتري الغضبان إذا اشتد غضبه ، وسببه تعجب الغضبان مما أورد عليه الغضب ، وشعور نفسه بالقدرة على خصمه ، وأنه في قبضته وقد يكون ضحكه لملكه نفسه عند الغضب ، وإعراضه عمن أغضبه ، وعدم اكتراثه به .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 1/183:
وأما بكاؤه، فكان من جنس ضحكه لم يكن بشهيق ، ورفع صوت كما لم يكن ضحكه بقهقهة ، ولكن كانت تدمع عيناه حتى تهملا ، ويسمع لصدره أزيز ، وكان بكاؤه تارة رحمة للميت ، وتارة خوفا على أمته وشفقه عليها ، وتارة من خشية الله ، وتارة عند سماع القرآن ، وهو: بكاء اشتياق ومحبة وإجلال مصاحب للخوف والخشية ، ولما مات ابنه إبراهيم دمعت عيناه وبكى رحمة له وقال: "تدمع العين ويحزن القلب ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا وإنا بك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون " ، وبكى لما شاهد إحدى بناته ونفسها تفيض ، وبكى لما قرأ عليه ابن مسعود سورة النساء ، وانتهى فيها إلى قوله تعالى (فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا) ، وبكى لما مات عثمان بن مظعون ، وبكى لما كسفت الشمس وصلى صلاة الكسوف ، وجعل يبكي في صلاته وجعل ينفخ ويقول: "رب ألم تعدني ألا تعذبهم وأنا فيهم وهم يستغفرون ونحن نستغفرك " ، وبكى لما جلس على قبر إحدى بناته ، وكان يبكي أحيانا في صلاة الليل.
والبكاء أنواع: أحدها: بكاء الرحمة والرقة. 
والثاني: بكاء الخوف والخشية،. 
والثالث: بكاء المحبة والشوق. 
والرابع: بكاء الفرح والسرور. 
والخامس: بكاء الجزع من ورود المؤلم وعدم احتماله.
والسادس: بكاء الحزن . 
والفرق بينه وبين بكاء الخوف: أن بكاء الحزن يكون على ما مضى من حصول مكروه أو فوات محبوب ، وبكاء الخوف يكون لما يتوقع في المستقبل من ذلك .
والفرق بين بكاء السرور والفرح ، وبكاء الحزن أن دمعة السرور باردة والقلب فرحان ، ودمعة الحزن حارة والقلب حزين ، ولهذا يقال لما يفرح به: هو قرة عين ، وأقر الله به عينه ، ولما يحزن: سخينة العين ، وأسخن الله عينه به .  
والسابع: بكاء الخور والضعف. 
والثامن: بكاء النفاق ، وهو: أن تدمع العين ، والقلب قاس ، فيظهر صاحبه الخشوع ، وهو من أقسى الناس قلبا.
والتاسع: البكاء المستعار والمستأجر عليه كبكاء النائحة بالأجرة فإنها كما قال عمر بن الخطاب: تبيع عبرتها وتبكي شجو غيرها . 
والعاشر: بكاء الموافقة ، وهو: أن يرى الرجل الناس يبكون لأمر ورد عليهم فيبكي معهم ، ولا يدري لأي شيء يبكون ، ولكن يراهم يبكون فيبكي. 
وما كان من ذلك دمعا بلا صوت فهو بكى مقصور ، وما كان معه صوت فهو بكاء ممدود على بناء الأصوات ، وقال الشاعر:
بكت عيني وحق لها بكاها * * وما يغني البكاء ولا العويل
وما كان منه مستدعى متكلفا فهو التباكي ، وهو نوعان: 
محمود ومذموم ، فالمحمود: أن يستجلب لرقة القلب ، ولخشية الله لا للرياء والسمعة. 
والمذموم: أن يجتلب لأجل الخلق ، وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب: للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وقد رآه يبكي هو وأبو بكر في شأن أسارى بدر ـ أخبرني ما يبكيك يا رسول الله ؟ فإن وجدتُ بكاء بكيت ، وإن لم أجد تباكيت لبكائكما . ولم ينكر عليه ، وقد قال بعض السلف: ابكوا من خشية الله فإن لم تبكوا فتباكوا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 1/257:
وأما الدعاء بعد السلام من الصلاة مستقبل القبلة أو المأمومين فلم يكن ذلك من هديه أصلا ، ولا روي عنه بإسناد صحيح ولا حسن ، وأما تخصيص ذلك بصلاتي الفجر والعصر فلم يفعل ذلك هو ولا أحد من خلفائه ، ولا أرشد إليه أمته ، وإنما هو استحسان رآه من رآه عوضا من السنة بعدهما والله أعلم.
وعامة الأدعية المتعلقة بالصلاة إنما فعلها فيها ، وأمر بها فيها ، وهذا هو اللائق بحال المصلي فإنه مقبل على ربه يناجيه ما دام في الصلاة ، فإذا سلم منها انقطعت تلك المناجاة ، وزال ذلك الموقف بين يديه والقرب منه ، فكيف يترك سؤاله في حال مناجاته والقرب منه والإقبال عليه ثم يسأله إذا انصرف عنه ؟! 
ولا ريب أن عكس هذا الحال هو الأولى بالمصلي إلا أن ها هنا نكتة لطيفة وهو: أن المصلي إذا فرغ من صلاته وذكر الله وهلله وسبحه وحمده وكبره بالأذكار المشروعة عقيب الصلاة = استحب له أن يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك ويدعو بما شاء ، ويكون دعاؤه عقيب هذه العبادة الثانية لا لكونه دبر الصلاة.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 1/294:
فهذه الأحاديث ، وغيرها يستفاد من مجموعها العلم بأنه لم يكن يغمض عينيه في الصلاة ، وقد اختلف الفقهاء في كراهته ، فكرهه الإمام أحمد وغيره ، وقالوا: هو فعل اليهود . وأباحه جماعة ولم يكرهوه ، وقالوا: قد يكون أقرب إلى تحصيل الخشوع الذي هو روح الصلاة وسرها ومقصودها . 
والصواب أن يقال: إن كان تفتيح العين لا يخل بالخشوع = فهو أفضل ، وإن كان يحول بينه وبين الخشوع لما في قبلته من الزخرفة والتزويق أو غيره مما يشوش عليه قلبه ، فهنالك لا يكره التغميض قطعا ، والقول باستحبابه في هذا الحال = أقرب إلى أصول الشرع ومقاصده من القول بالكراهة ، والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

"الأقربون أولى بالمعروف" يظنُ بعضُ الناس أنّ هذا حديثا ، وليس بحديث خلافا لمن ظنه ، لكن معناه صحيح ، والدليل قوله تعالى: {يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا أَنفَقْتُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ } الآية [215 البقرة] ، وقصة صدقة أبي طلحة ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له: " أرى أن تجعلها في الأقربين ". رواه البخاري (1392) ، ومسلم (998).

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 2/47 نقلا عن شيخه الإمام ابن تيمية :
وما عرفت حديثا صحيحا إلا ويمكن تخريجه على الأصول الثابتة ، وقد تدبرت ما أمكنني من أدلة الشرع فما رأيت قياسا صحيحا يخالف حديثا صحيحا ، كما أن المعقول الصحيح لا يخالف المنقول الصحيح ،  بل متى رأيت قياسا يخالف أثرا فلا بد من ضعف أحدهما ، لكن التمييز بين صحيح القياس وفاسده مما يخفي كثير منه على أفاضل العلماء ، فضلا عمن هو دونهم فإن إدراك الصفة المؤثرة في الأحكام على وجهها ، ومعرفة المعاني التي علقت بها الأحكام من أشرف العلوم ، فمنه الجلي الذي يعرفه أكثر الناس ، ومنه الدقيق الذي لا يعرفه إلا خواصهم ، فلهذا صارت أقيسة كثير من العلماء تجيء مخالفة للنصوص لخفاء القياس الصحيح كما يخفى على كثير من الناس ما في النصوص من الدلائل الدقيقة التي تدل على الأحكام.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح  9/246:
وقد تقرر أن الحديث الواحد إذا تعددت ألفاظه وأمكن حمل بعضها على بعض = تعين ذلك.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

كلام ابن القيم في ابن جني وشيخه أبي علي الفارسي 
نقل ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ عن ابن جني في مواضع عديدة من كتبه كالبدائع وغيره ، وأفاد منه .. ورد عليه في الصواعق وبيّن زيغه وشيخه الفارسي ، فقال رحمه الله : 
أحدها : أن تعلم أن هذا الرجل ـ ابن جني ـ وشيخه أبا علي من كبار أهل البدع والاعتزال المنكرين لكلام الله تعالى وتكليمه [..وذكر بعض طوامه .. إلى أن قال ]: فمن كان هذا خطؤه وضلاله في أصل دينه ومعتقده في ربه وإلهه فما الظن بخطئه وضلاله في ألفاظ القرآن ، ولغة العرب ؛ فحقيق بمن هذا مبلغ علمه ، ونهاية فهمه =أن يدعي أن أكثر اللغة مجاز ، ويأتي بهذا الهذيان ، ولكن سنة الله جارية أن يفضح من استهزاء بحزبه وجنده ، وكان الرجل وشيخه في زمن قوة شوكة المعتزلة ، وكان الدولة دولة رفض ، واعتزال وكان السلطان عضد الدولة ابن بويه ، وله صنف أبو علي "الإيضاح" ، وكان الوزير إسماعيل بن عباد معتزليا ، وقاضي القضاة عبد الجبار بن أحمد معتزليا ، وأول من عرف منه تقسيم الكلام إلى حقيقة ومجاز هم المعتزلة والجهمية .. 
مختصر الصواعق المرسلة 2/821 ، ط: أضواء السلف.

قلت: ولم يكن هذا مانعا من الاستفادة مما أحسن فيه ، ومما استجاده منه ابن القيم ، وعرضه على شيخ الإسلام ما جاء في بدائع الفوائد 1/166:
.. وقد قدمنا أن الألفاظ مشاكلة للمعاني التي أرواحها يتفرس الفطن فيها حقيقة المعنى بطبعه وحسه كما يتعرف الصادق الفراسة صفات الأرواح في الأجساد من قوالبها بفطنته .
وقلت يوما لشيخنا أبي العباس بن تيمية ـ قدس الله روحه ـ : قال ابن جني : 
مكثت برهة إذا ورد علي لفظ آخذ معناه من نفس حروفه وصفاتها وجرسه ، وكيفية تركيبه ، ثم أكشفه فإذا هو كما ظننته أو قريبا منه ؟ 
فقال لي ـ رحمه الله ـ : وهذا كثيرا ما يقع لي ، وتأمل حرف ( لا) كيف تجدها لاما بعدها ألف يمتد بها الصوت ما لم يقطعه ضيق النفس ، فآذن امتداد لفظها بامتداد معناها .
ولن بعكس ذلك فتأمله فإنه معنى بديع . 
وانظر كيف جاء في أفصح الكلام كلام الله ، (ولا يتمنونه أبدا ) بحرف لا في الموضع الذي اقترن به حرف الشرط بالفعل= فصار من صيغ العموم ؛ فانسحب على جميع الأزمنة ، وهو قوله عز وجل (إن زعمتم أنكم أولياء لله من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت) كأنه يقول: متى زعموا ذلك لوقت من الأوقات ، أو زمن من الأزمان ، وقيل لهم: تمنوا الموت = فلا يتمنونه أبدا ، وحرف الشرط دل على هذا المعنى ، وحرف لا في الجواب بإزاء صيغة العموم لاتساع معنى النفي فيها..
[بقيته هناك] بدائع الفوائد . ، وأطول منه في جلاء الأفهام ص147.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء 8/238:
حدثنا أبو يعلى الحسين بن محمد ثنا محمد بن المسيب ثنا عبدالله بن خبيق قال: قال يوسف بن أسباط:  والله لقد أدركت أقواما فساقا كانوا أشد إبقاء على مروءاتهم من قراء أهل هذا الزمان على أديانهم ! 
وقال لي يوسف : إياك أن تكون من قراء السوء .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- في طبقات الحنابلة لابن أبي يعلى 2/103:
قرأت في كتاب عمر العُكبري ـ بخطه ـ حدثنا دعلج بن أحمد حدثنا محمد بن نعيم حدثنا عبدالصمد بن سليمان بن أبي مطر قال: بت عند أحمد بن حنبل فوضع لي صاخِرَة ماء ، قال: فلما أصبحت وجدني لم أستعمله ، فقال: صاحب حديث لا يكون له ورد بالليل ؟ قال: قلت مسافر ، قال: وإن كنت مسافرا ، حج مسروق فما نام إلا ساجدا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الآداب الشرعية 2/47: 
ونقل المروذي عن أحمد : أنه قيل له من نسأل بعدك ؟ 
فقال: عبد الوهاب ـ يعني الوراق ـ فقيل: إنه ضيق العلم ، فقال: رجل صالح مثله يوفق لإصابة الحق.
ونحوه في تاريخ بغداد 11/27.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الدارمي في سننه 1/152: أخبرنا عفان ثنا حماد بن سلمة أنا عاصم الأحول عن عامر الشعبي قال: زين العلم حلم أهله .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الآداب الشرعية 2/47: 
قال ابن عقيل في الفنون: لا ينبغي الخروج من عادات الناس إلا في الحرام ؛ فإن الرسول الله ترك الكعبة ، وقال: لولا حدثان قومك بالجاهلية" أخرجه البخاري ومسلم والترمذي وابن حبان .
وقال عمر : لولا أن يقال: عمر زاد في القرآن لكتبت آية الرجم .
وترك أحمد الركعتين قبل المغرب لإنكار الناس لهما .
وذكر في الفصول عن الركعتين قبل المغرب وفعل ذلك إمامنا أحمد ثم تركه واعتذر بتركه بأن قال: رأيت الناس لا يعرفونه . 
وفي الشرح الممتع للعلامة ابن عثيمين 5/74:
ومراعاة الناس في أمر ليس بحرام مما جاءت به الشريعة ، فقد راعى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه في الصوم والفطر في رمضان ، وراعاهم عليه الصلاة والسلام في بناء الكعبة فترك بناءها على قواعد إبراهيم ، وهذه القاعدة معروفة في الشرع .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الشرح الممتع للعلامة ابن عثيمين 5/54:
وهذه المسألة التي ذكرها العلماء - رحمهم الله - تدلنا على أن الإنسان ينبغي أن يكون واسع الأفق ، فالعلماء أسقطوا الجمعة من أجل الخلاف، وأوجبوها من أجل الخلاف، فالمسائل الخلافية التي يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يكون فيها عنيفاً بحيث يضلل غيره، فمن رحمة الله عزّ وجلّ أنه لا يؤاخذ بالخلاف إذا كان صادراً عن اجتهاد، فمن أصاب فله أجران، ومن أخطأ فله أجر واحد، وأهل السنة والجماعة من هديهم وطريقتهم ألا يضللوا غيرهم ما دامت المسألة يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد ..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الشرح الممتع للعلامة ابن عثيمين 5/213:
وما يفعله بعض المسلمين من عيد لميلاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما يفعله بعض المسلمين من عيد للمعراج ليلة سبع وعشرين من رجب = كل هذا لا أصل له ، بل بعضه ليس له أصل حتى من الناحية التاريخية ، فإن المعراج ليس في ليلة سبع وعشرين من رجب ، بل إنه في ربيع الأول قبل الهجرة بنحو سنة أو سنتين أو ثلاث حسب الاختلاف بين العلماء ، والميلاد أيضا ليس في يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول ، بل حقّق الفلكيون المتأخرون بأنه يوم التاسع من ربيع الأول.

----------


## لامية العرب

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على تقديم هذه الحديقة الغناء

 أما وإنني لم أقرأمنها سوى  صفحتين وسأواصل القراءة   بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيك 

في تحفة المودود للإمام ابن القيم ص239:
قال الحاكم أبو عبد الله في تاريخ نيسابور: أخبرني أبو محمد بن زياد قال: سمعت أبا العباس الأزهري قالك: سمعت علي بن سلمة يقول: كان إسحاق عند عبد الله بن طاهر ، وعنده إبراهيم بن صالح ، فسأل عبدُ الله بن طاهر إسحاقَ عن مسألة ، فقال إسحاق: السنة فيها كذا وكذا ، وأما النعمان وأصحابه فيقولون بخلاف هذا . فقال إبراهيم: لم يقل النعمان بخلاف هذا . فقال إسحاق: حفظته من كتاب جدك وأنا وهو في كتاب واحد . فقال إبراهيم للأمير: أصلحك الله كذب إسحاق على جدي . فقال إسحاق: ليبعث الأمير إلى جزء كذا وكذا من الجامع فليحضره ، فأتى بالكتاب فجعل الأمير يقلب الكتاب فقال إسحاق: عدّ من أول الكتاب إحدى وعشرين ورقة ثم عدّ تسعة أسطر ففعل فإذا المسألة على ما قال إسحاق ! فقال عبد الله بن طاهر: ليس العجب من حفظك إنما العجب بمثل هذه المشاهدة . فقال إسحاق: ليوم مثل هذا لكي يخزي الله على يدي عدوا للسنة مثل هذا . وقال له عبد الله بن طاهر : قيل لي إنك تحفظ مائة ألف حديث ؟ فقال له : مائة ألف لا أدري ما هو ، ولكني ما سمعت شيئا قط إلا حفظته ، ولا حفظت شيئا قط فنسيته .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سير أعلام النبلاء 8/68:
أبو يوسف أحمد بن محمد الصيدلاني سمعت محمد بن الحسن الشيباني يقول: كنت عند مالك ، فنظر إلى أصحابه ، فقال: انظروا أهل المشرق ، فأنزلوهم بمنزلة أهل الكتاب إذا حدثوكم ، فلا تصدقوهم ، ولا تكذبوهم ، ثم التفت ، فرآني ، فكأنه استحيى ، فقال: يا أبا عبد الله أكره أن تكون غيبة ، هكذا أدركت أصحابنا يقولون. 
قلت: [الذهبي] هذا القول من الإمام قاله لأنه لم يكن له اعتناء بأحوال بعض أهل القوم ، ولا خبر تراجمهم ، وهذا هو الورع ألا تراه لما خبر حال أيوب السختياني العراقي كيف احتج به ، وكذلك حميد الطويل ، وغير واحد ممن روى عنهم . وأهل العراق كغيرهم فيهم الثقة الحجة ، والصدوق ، والفقيه ، والمقرئ ، والعابد ، وفيهم الضعيف ، والمتروك ، والمتهم ، وفي الصحيحين شيء كثير جدا من رواية العراقيين رحمهم الله .
وفيهم من التابعين كمثل علقمة ، ومسروق ، وعَبيدة ، والحسن ، وابن سيرين ، والشعبي ، وإبراهيم ، ثم الحكم ، وقتادة ، ومنصور ، وأبي إسحاق ، وابن عون ، ثم مسعر ، وشعبة ، وسفيان ، والحمَّادَيْن ، وخلائق أضعافهم رحم الله الجميع .
وهذه الحكاية رواها الحاكم عن النجاد عن هلال بن العلاء عن الصيدلاني .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق 32/444:
أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن إبراهيم بن أحمد أنا محمد بن إسماعيل أنا أبو عبد الرحمن قال: سمعت أحمد بن سعيد المعداني يقول: سمعت أحمد بن علي يحكي عن ابن المبارك قال: 
من استخف بالعلماء ذهبت آخرته ، ومن استخف بالأمراء ذهبت دنياه ، ومن استخف بالإخوان ذهبت مروءته .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في إعلام الموقعين 4/166: 
وَسُئِلَ [الإمام أحمد]: أَيُؤْجَرُ الرَّجُلُ عَلَى بُغْضِ مَنْ خَالَفَ حَدِيثَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ 
فَقَالَ : إي وَاَللَّهِ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في الكليات لأبي البقاء الكفوي ص675:
نظم بعض الأدباء في تعيين الفرسخ والميل والبريد :
إن البريد من الفراسخ أربعٌ * ولفرسخ فثلاث أميال ضَعوا
والميلُ ألفٌ أي من الباعات قلْ * والباع أربع أذرع فتتبعوا
ثم الذراع من الأصابع أربع * من بعدها العشرون ثم الإصبع
ستُّ شعيراتٍ فبطن شعيرة * منها إلى ظهرٍ لأخرى يوضع
ثم الشعيرةُ ستُ شعراتٍ غدت * من شعرِ بَغْلٍ ليس هذا يدفع .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في إعلام الموقعين 3/296.
قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ : كُنْتُ بِالْكُوفَةِ فَنَاظَرُونِي فِي النَّبِيذِ الْمُخْتَلِفِ فِيهِ ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ : تَعَالَوْا فَلْيَحْتَجَّ الْمُحْتَجُّ مِنْكُمْ عَمَّنْ شَاءَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالرُّخْصَةِ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يُبَيِّنْ الرَّدَّ عَلَيْهِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ بِسَنَدٍ صَحَّتْ عَنْهُ ، فَاحْتَجُّوا فَمَا جَاءُوا عَنْ أَحَدٍ بِرُخْصَةٍ إلَّا جِئْنَاهُمْ بِسَنَدٍ ، فَلَمَّا لَمْ يَبْقَ فِي يَدِ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ إلَّا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ، وَلَيْسَ احْتِجَاجُهُمْ عَنْهُ فِي شِدَّةِ النَّبِيذِ بِشَيْءٍ يَصِحُّ عَنْهُ ، إنَّمَا يَصِحُّ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْتَبِذْ لَهُ فِي الْجَرِّ الْأَخْضَرِ .
قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ : فَقُلْتُ لِلْمُحْتَجِّ عَنْهُ فِي الرُّخْصَةِ : يَا أَحْمَقُ ، عُدْ إنَّ ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ لَوْ كَانَ هَاهُنَا جَالِسًا فَقَالَ : هُوَ لَكَ حَلَالٌ ، وَمَا وَصَفْنَا عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَصْحَابِهِ فِي الشِّدَّةِ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَكَ أَنْ تَحْذَرَ وَتَخْشَى .
فَقَالَ قَائِلٌ : يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ فَالنَّخَعِيُّ وَالشَّعْبِيُّ - وَسَمَّى عِدَّةً مَعَهُمَا - كَانُوا يَشْرَبُونَ الْحَرَامَ ؟ 
فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ : دَعُوا عِنْدَ الْمُنَاظَرَةِ تَسْمِيَةَ الرِّجَالِ ، فَرُبَّ رَجُلٍ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ مَنَاقِبُهُ كَذَا وَكَذَا ، وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنْهُ زَلَّةٌ ، أَفَيَجُوزُ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَحْتَجَّ بِهَا ؟ فَإِنْ أَبَيْتُمْ فَمَا قَوْلُكُمْ فِي عَطَاءٍ وَطَاوُسٍ وَجَابِرِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ وَعِكْرِمَةَ ؟ قَالُوا : كَانُوا خِيَارًا ، قُلْتُ : فَمَا قَوْلُكُمْ فِي الدِّرْهَمِ بِالدِّرْهَمَيْ  نِ يَدًا بِيَدٍ ؟ قَالُوا : حَرَامٌ ، فَقُلْتُ : إنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ رَأَوْهُ حَلَالًا ، أَفَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ الْحَرَامَ ؟ فَبُهِتُوا وَانْقَطَعَتْ حُجَّتُهُمْ .
وهذه الحكاية في بيان الدليل لشيخ الإسلام ص 154 ومنه نقل ابن القيم رحمه الله ، وذكرها الشاطبي في الموافقات 4/171.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال البيهقي في السنن الكبرى 8/298:
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ أنبأ الإمام أبو بكر أحمد بن إسحاق أنبأ الحسن بن علي بن زياد ثنا محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري قال: قال زكريا بن عدي: لما قدم ابن المبارك الكوفة كانت به علة ، فأتاه وكيع وأصحابنا ، والكوفيون فتذاكروا عنده حتى بلغوا الشراب فجعل ابن المبارك يحتج بأحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمهاجرين والأنصار من أهل المدينة . 
قالوا: لا ولكن من حديثنا .
فقال : ابن المبارك أنبأ الحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي عن فضيل بن عمرو عن إبراهيم قال: كانوا يقولون: إذا سكر من شراب لم يحل له أن يعود فيه أبدا .
فنكسوا رؤوسهم ! 
فقال ابن المبارك للذي يليه: رأيت أعجب من هؤلاء أحدثهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعن أصحابه والتابعين ؛ فلم يعبأوا به ، وأذكر عن إبراهيم فنكسوا رؤوسهم !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد 9/11:
أخبرني الحسن بن علي الجوهري أخبرنا علي بن محمد بن أحمد الوراق حدثنا محمد بن سويد الزيات حدثني أبو يحيى الناقد حدثني محمد بن خلف التيمي قال سمعت أبا بكر بن عياش يقول كنا نسمي الأعمش سيد المحدثين ، وكنا نجيء إليه إذا فرغنا من الدوران ... وكان يخرج إلينا شيئا فنأكله ، قال: فقلنا يوما لا يخرج إليكم الأعمش شيئا إلا أكلتموه قال: فأخرج إلينا فأكلنا ، وأخرج فأكلنا ، فدخل فأخرج فتيتا فشربنا ، فدخل فأخرج إجانة صغيرة وقتا ! فقال: فعل الله بكم وفعل ! أكلتم قوتي وقوت امرأتي ، وشربتم فتيتها ، كلوا هذا علف الشاة !
قال فمكثنا ثلاثين يوما لا نكتب فزعا منه حتى كلمنا إنسانا عطارا كان يجلس إليه حتى كلمه لنا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في وفيات الأعيان 1/285:
قال أبو القاسم الكوكني: حدثني العنزي قال: أنشد رجل أبا عثمان المازني شعراً له وقال: كيف تراه ؟ قال: أراك قد عملت عملاً بإخراج هذا من صدرك لأنك لو تركته لأورثك السل.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام ابن رجب الحنبلي في [شرح حديث "ما ذئبان جائعان" ص88 مجموع رسائله]: 
وها هنا نكتة دقيقة وهي : أن الإنسان قد يذم نفسه بين الناس يريد بذلك أن يري أنه متواضع عند نفسه ، فيرتفع بذلك عندهم ، ويمدحونه به ، وهذا من دقائق أبواب الرياء ، وقد نبه عليه السلف الصالح .
قال مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير : كفى بالنفس إطراء أن تذمها على الملأ ، كأنك تريد بذمها زينتها ، وذلك عند الله [شينها] .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في ترتيب المدارك للقاضي عياض 1/77 :
وسأله [الإمام مالك] رجل عمّن قال لآخر: يا حمار ؟
قال: يجلد.
قال: فإن قال له يا فرس ؟!
قال: تجلد أنت!
ثم قال: يا ضعيف وهل سمعت أحداً يقول لآخر يا فرس؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الدارمي في سننه1/77: أخبرنا الحسن بن بشر ثنا أبي عن إسماعيل عن عامر[الشعبي] أنه كان يقول: ما أبغض إلي أرأيت أرأيت ، يسأل الرجل صاحبه ، فيقول: أرأيت . وكان لا يقايس .
... أخبرنا صدقة بن الفضل أنا بن عيينة عن إسماعيل عن الشعبي قال: لو أن هؤلاء كانوا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم = لنزل عامة القرآن يسألونك يسألونك !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وقال ابن القيم: حدثني شيخنا [ابن تيمية] قال: ابتدأني مرض فقال لي الطبيب: إن مطالعتك ، وكلامك في العلم يزيد المرض ! ، فقلت له: لا أصبر على ذلك ، وأنا أحاكمك إلى علمك ! أليست النفس إذا فرحت ، وسرت قويت الطبيعة = فدفعت المرض ؟
فقال: بلى .
فقلت له: فإن نفسي تسر بالعلم ؛ فتقوى به الطبيعة ، فأجد راحة .
فقال : هذا خارج عن علاجنا ، أو كما قال.
 روضة المحبين ص70 ، ومفتاح دار السعادة 1/250.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة ابن القيم في كتب الروح ص53 :
قال عبد الحق الأشبيلي حدثني الفقيه أبو الحكم برخان ـ وكان من أهل العلم والعمل ـ : أنهم دفنوا ميتا بقريتهم في شرف أشبيلية ، فلما فرغوا من دفنه قعدوا ناحية يتحدثون ، ودابة ترعى قريبا منهم ، فإذا بالدابة قد أقبلت مسرعة إلى القبر ، فجعلت أذنها عليه كأنها تسمع ، ثم ولت فارة ، ثم عادت إلى القبر ، فجعلت أذنها عليه كأنها تسمع ، ثم ولت فارة ، فعلت ذلك مرة بعد أخرى . 
قال أبو الحكم : فذكرت عذاب القبر ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أنهم ليعذبون عذابا تسمعه البهائم ". 
ذكر لنا هذه الحكاية ونحن نسمع عليه كتاب مسلم لما انتهى القارئ إلى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "أنهم يعذبون عذابا تسمعه البهائم ".

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الدارمي في سننه 1/100: أخبرنا سعيد بن سليمان عن أبي أسامة عن مسعر قال: سمعت عبد الأعلى التيمي يقول: من أوتي من العلم مالا يبكيه = لخليق أن لا يكون أوتي علما ينفعه ؛ لأن الله تعالى نعت العلماء ثم قرأ القرآن { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْعِلْمَ ـ إلى قوله ـ يَبْكُونَ }.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الصفدي في الوافي 2/82: 
أخبرني من لفظه الشيخ فتح الدين محمد ابن سيد الناس اليعمري قال : ترافق القرطبي المفسر ، والشيخ شهاب الدين القرافي في السفر إلى الفيوم ـ وكل منهما شيخ فنه في عصره القرطبي في التفسير والحديث ، والقرافي في المعقولات ـ فلما دخلاها أرتادا مكانا ينزلان فيه فدلا على مكان ، فلما أتياه قال لهما أنسان: يا مولانا بالله لا تدخلاه فإنه معمور بالجان !
فقال الشيخ شهاب الدين للغلمان : أدخلوا ودعونا من هذا الهذيان ، ثم أنهما توجها إلى جامع البلد إلى أن يفرش الغلمان المكان ، ثم عادا ، فلما استقرا بالمكان سمعا صوت تَيْسٍ من المعز يصيح من داخل الخرستان ! وكرر ذلك الصياح !!
فأمتقع لون القرافي وخارت قواه وبهت !
ثم أن الباب فتح !
وخرج منه رأس تيس !
وجعل يصيح !
فذاب القرافي خوفا ، وأما القرطبي فإنه قام إلى الرأس وأمسك بقرنيه ، وجعل يتعوذ ويبسمل ويقرأ {آللّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ} ، ولم يزل كذلك حتى دخل الغلام ومعه حبل وسكين ، وقال: يا سيدي تنح عنه ، وجاء إليه فأخرجه وانكاه وذبحه !
فقالا له: ما هذا ؟!
فقال: لما توجهتما رأيته مع واحد ، فاسترخصته ، واشتريته لنذبحه ، ونأكله وأودعته في هذا الخرستان !
فأفاق القرافي من حاله ، وقال: يا أخي لا جزاك الله خيرا ما كنتَ قلتَ لنا ، وإلا طارت عقولنا . أو كما قال .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام البخاري ـ رحمه الله ـ في صحيحه رقم (3849) : باب القسامة في الجاهلية 
حدثنا نعيم بن حماد حدثنا هشيم عن حصين عن عمرو بن ميمون قال: رأيت في الجاهلية قردة اجتمع عليها قردة قد زنت فرجموها فرجمتها معهم.
قال ابن حجر 7/156 : .. ثبت عند أكثر الرواة عن الفربري هنا ترجمة "القسامة في الجاهلية" ولم يقع عند النسفي، وهو أوجه؛ لأن الجميع من ترجمة أيام الجاهلية، ويظهر ذلك من الأحاديث التي أوردها تلو هذا الحديث.
و قال ابن حجر 7/160 : 
وقد ساق الإسماعيلي هذه القصة من وجه آخر مطولة من طريق عيسى بن حطان عن عمرو بن ميمون قال: " كنت في اليمن في غنم لأهلي ، وأنا على شرف فجاء قرد مع قردة فتوسد يدها فجاء قرد أصغر منه فغمزها فسلت يدها من تحت رأس القرد الأول سلا رقيقا ، وتبعته فوقع عليها وأنا أنظر ، ثم رجعت فجعلت تدخل يدها تحت خد الأول برفق ، فاستيقظ فزعا فشمها فصاح فاجتمعت القرود ، فجعل يصيح ويومئ إليها بيده ، فذهب القرود يمنة ويسرة فجاءوا بذلك القرد أعرفه ، فحفروا لهما حفرة فرجموهما ، فلقد رأيت الرجم في غير بني آدم.

وانظر القصة في : تاريخ دمشق 46 / 415 -416 وتهذيب الكمال 22/256 وسير أعلام النبلاء 4/159.

ويشبه هذه القصة ما حكاه الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى 15/147:

وَقَدْ حَدَّثَنِي بَعْضُ الشُّيُوخِ الصَّادِقِينَ أَنَّهُ رَأَى فِي جَامِعٍ نَوْعًا مِنْ الطَّيْرِ قَدْ بَاضَ فَأَخَذَ النَّاسُ بَيْضَه وَجَاءَ بِبَيْضِ جِنْسٍ آخَرَ مِنْ الطَّيْرِ فَلَمَّا انْفَقَسَ الْبَيْضُ خَرَجَتْ الْفِرَاخُ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْجِنْسِ فَجَعَلَ الذَّكَرُ يَطْلُبُ جِنْسَهُ حَتَّى اجْتَمَعَ مِنْهُنَّ عَدَدٌ فَمَا زَالُوا بِالْأُنْثَى حَتَّى قَتَلُوهَا وَمِثْلُ هَذَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي عَادَةِ الْبَهَائِمِ .

وأشار إليها في 11/545 . 

ويصحح من الموضع الأول إسناده القصة لأبي رجاء العطاردي ، ومن الثاني لأبي عمران ، والصواب في الموضعين : عمرو بن ميمون .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 1/89:
وَقَدْ رَأَيْت فِي بَعْضِ التَّوَارِيخِ الْقَدِيمَةِ :
أَنَّ أَحَدَ قُضَاةِ الْعَدْلِ فِي بَنْيِ إسْرَائِيلَ أَوْصَاهُمْ إذَا دَفَنُوهُ أَنْ يَنْبُشُوا قَبْرَهُ بَعْدَ مُدَّةٍ فَيَنْظُرُوا هَلْ تَغَيَّرَ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ أَمْ لا ! 
وَقَالَ : « إنِّي لَمْ أجر قَطُّ فِي حُكْمٍ ، وَلَمْ أُحَابِ فِيهِ ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ خَصْمَانِ كَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا صِدِّيقًا لِي فَجَعَلْت أُصْغِي إلَيْهِ بِأُذُنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ إصْغَائِي إلَى الْآخَرِ ، فَفَعَلُوا مَا أَوْصَاهُمْ بِهِ ، فَرَأَوْا أُذُنَهُ قَدْ أَكَلَهَا التُّرَابُ ، وَلَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ جَسَدُهُ » .
وَفِي تَخْصِيصِ أَحَدِ الْخَصْمَيْنِ بِمَجْلِسٍ أَوْ إقْبَالٍ أَوْ إكْرَامٍ مَفْسَدَتَانِ :
إحْدَاهُمَا : طَمَعُهُ فِي أَنْ تَكُونَ الْحُكُومَةُ لَهُ = فَيَقْوَى قَلْبُهُ وَجِنَانُهُ . 
وَالثَّانِيَةُ : أَنَّ الآخَرَ يَيْأَسُ مِنْ عَدْلِهِ ، وَيَضْعُفُ قَلْبُهُ ، وَتَنْكَسِرُ حُجَّتُهُ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 1/99:
وَقَدْ احْتَجَّ الْأَئِمَّةُ الْأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْفُقَهَاءُ قَاطِبَةً بصْحِيفَةِ عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، وَلَا يُعْرَفُ فِي أَئِمَّةِ الْفَتْوَى إلَّا مَنْ احْتَاجَ إلَيْهَا وَاحْتَجَّ بِهَا ، وَإِنَّمَا طَعَنَ فِيهَا مَنْ لَمْ يَتَحَمَّلْ أَعْبَاءَ الْفِقْهِ وَالْفَتْوَى كَأَبِي حَاتِمٍ الْبُسْتِيِّ وَابْنِ حَزْمٍ وَغَيْرِهِمَا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في رحلة الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام للإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطي ص69: 
[عند ذكر مجلس لهم في قرية « النعمة » مع بعض الأدباء قال: ]
وربما حضر مذاكرتنا بعض العوام الذين لا يفهمون ، ومن جهلهم أن واحدا منهم قال لنا بكلامه الدارجي ما مضمونه : إنه يغبطنا ويغار منا بسبب أننا نمر بأرض السودان التي فيها موضع شريف ؟
قلنا له : وما ذاك الموضع الشريف ؟ 
قال : الخرطوم .
قلنا : وأي شرف للخرطوم ؟
قال : لأنه مذكور في القرآن ( سنسمه على الخرطوم )  فقلنا له : ذاك خرطوم آخر غير الخرطوم الذي تعني. فضحك من فهم من الحاضرين . 
واستدل بعضهم بدليل هو عليه لا له ، فقال له الأديب العلوي [محمد المختار بن محمد فال بن بابه] : هذا مغني اللصوص ، فضحك من له خبرة بقصة مغني اللصوص ، وهي قصة مشهورة حاصلها : 
أن بعض الأمراء أسر لصوصا كانوا يقطعون الطريق ، فقدمهم للقتل واحدا بعد واحد حتى لم يبق منهم إلا واحدا ، فقال : لا تقتلوني ، فإني لست من اللصوص ، وإنما كنت مغنيا لهم أطربهم بالأناشيد والأغاريد .
فقالوا له : بم كنت تغنيهم ؟
فقال : بقول الشاعر :
 عن المرء لا تسأل وسل عن قرينه * فكل قرينٍ بالمقارن يقتدي
فإن كان ذا شر فجانب بسرعة * وإن كان ذا خير فقارنه تهتدي .
[فقيل له: صدقت ! وأمر بقتله .]
ما بين القوسين تتمتها من محاضرات الأدباء 1/131 للراغب .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كما في مجموع الفتاوي 14/481:
[في ذكر معرض ذكره لفوائد من قوله تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُم مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ }]
 الرَّابِعُ : أَلَّا يعْتَدِى عَلَى أَهْلِ الْمَعَاصِي بِزِيَادَةِ عَلَى الْمَشْرُوعِ فِي بُغْضِهِمْ أَوْ ذَمِّهِمْ أَوْ نَهْيِهِمْ أَوْ هَجْرِهِمْ أَوْ عُقُوبَتِهِمْ ؛ بَلْ يُقَالُ لِمَنْ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْهِمْ : عَلَيْك نَفْسَك لَا يَضُرُّك مَنْ ضَلَّ إذَا اهْتَدَيْت كَمَا قَالَ : { وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ } الْآيَةَ . وَقَالَ : { وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ } وَقَالَ : { فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ } فَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْ الْآمِرِينَ النَّاهِينَ قَدْ يَعْتَدِي حُدُودَ اللَّهِ إمَّا بِجَهْلِ ، وَإِمَّا بِظُلْمِ ، وَهَذَا بَابٌ يَجِبُ التَّثَبُّتُ فِيهِ وَسَوَاءٌ فِي ذَلِكَ الْإِنْكَارُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَالْفَاسِقِينَ وَالْعَاصِينَ . 
 الْخَامِسُ : أَنْ يَقُومَ بِالْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَلَى الْوَجْهِ الْمَشْرُوعِ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ وَالرِّفْقِ وَالصَّبْرِ وَحُسْنِ الْقَصْدِ وَسُلُوكِ السَّبِيلِ الْقَصْدِ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ دَاخِلٌ فِي قَوْلِهِ : { عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ } وَفِي قَوْلِهِ : { إذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ } . 
فَهَذِهِ خَمْسَةُ أَوْجُهٍ تُسْتَفَادُ مِنْ الْآيَةِ لِمَنْ هُوَ مَأْمُورٌ بِالْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ وَفِيهَا الْمَعْنَى الْآخَرُ . 
وَهُوَ إقْبَالُ الْمَرْءِ عَلَى مَصْلَحَةِ نَفْسِهِ عِلْمًا وَعَمَلًا وَإِعْرَاضُهُ عَمَّا لَا يَعْنِيهِ كَمَا قَالَ صَاحِبُ الشَّرِيعَةِ : { مِنْ حُسْنِ إسْلَامِ الْمَرْءِ تَرْكُهُ مَا لَا يَعْنِيهِ } 
وَلَا سِيَّمَا كَثْرَةُ الْفُضُولِ فِيمَا لَيْسَ بِالْمَرْءِ إلَيْهِ حَاجَةٌ مِنْ أَمْرِ دِينِ غَيْرِهِ وَدُنْيَاهُ لَا سِيَّمَا إنْ كَانَ التَّكَلُّمُ لِحَسَدِ أَوْ رِئَاسَةٍ . 
وَكَذَلِكَ الْعَمَلُ فَصَاحِبُهُ إمَّا مُعْتَدٍ ظَالِمٌ ، وَإِمَّا سَفِيهٌ عَابِثٌ ، وَمَا أَكْثَرُ مَا يُصَوِّرُ الشَّيْطَانُ ذَلِكَ بِصُورَةِ الْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ ، وَالْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، وَيَكُونُ مِنْ بَابِ الظُّلْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ . 
فَتَأَمَّلْ الْآيَةَ فِي هَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ مِنْ أَنْفَعِ الْأَشْيَاءِ لِلْمَرْءِ ، وَأَنْتَ إذَا تَأَمَّلْت مَا يَقَعُ مِنْ الِاخْتِلَافِ بَيْنَ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ عُلَمَائِهَا وَعُبَّادِهَا وَأُمَرَائِهَا وَرُؤَسَائِهَا = وَجَدْت أَكْثَرَهُ مِنْ هَذَا الضَّرْبِ الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَغْيُ بِتَأْوِيلِ أَوْ بِغَيْرِ تَأْوِيلٍ ، كَمَا بَغَتْ الجهمية عَلَى الْمُسْتَنَّةِ فِي مِحْنَةِ الصِّفَاتِ وَالْقُرْآنِ ؛ مِحْنَةِ أَحْمَد وَغَيْرِهِ ، وَكَمَا بَغَتْ الرَّافِضَةُ عَلَى الْمُسْتَنَّةِ مَرَّاتٍ مُتَعَدِّدَةً ، وَكَمَا بَغَتْ النَّاصِبَةُ عَلَى عَلِيٍّ وَأَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ ، وَكَمَا قَدْ تَبْغِي الْمُشَبِّهَةُ عَلَى الْمُنَزِّهَةِ ، وَكَمَا قَدْ يَبْغِي بَعْضُ الْمُسْتَنَّةِ إمَّا عَلَى بَعْضِهِمْ ، وَإِمَّا عَلَى نَوْعٍ مِنْ الْمُبْتَدِعَةِ بِزِيَادَةِ عَلَى مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ وَهُوَ الْإِسْرَافُ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي قَوْلِهِمْ : { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا } . 
وَبِإِزَاءِ هَذَا الْعُدْوَانِ تَقْصِيرُ آخَرِينَ فِيمَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ مِنْ الْحَقِّ ، أَوْ فِيمَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ مِنْ الْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنْ الْمُنْكَرِ فِي هَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا فَمَا أَحْسَنَ مَا قَالَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ : مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِ إلَّا اعْتَرَضَ الشَّيْطَانُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرَيْنِ - لَا يُبَالِي بِأَيِّهِمَا ظَفَرَ - غُلُوٍّ أَوْ تَقْصِيرٍ . 
فَالْمُعِينُ عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ بِإِزَائِهِ تَارِكُ الْإِعَانَةِ عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى ، وَفَاعِلُ الْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ وَزِيَادَةٍ مَنْهِيٍّ عَنْهَا بِإِزَائِهِ تَارِكُ الْمَنْهِيِّ عَنْهُ وَبَعْضِ الْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ ، وَاَللَّهُ يَهْدِينَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إلَّا بِاَللَّهِ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ذكر الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد حفظه الله في كتاب التعالم ص104: 
تحت مبحث : التوقي من الغلط على الأئمة في أقوالهم ومذاهبهم .
قال الشيخ بكر حفظه الله : 
وكنت مرة مع شيخ جرنا الحديث معه إلى البحث في الأنساب وأن الموالي اتسعت دعواهم النسب في العرب كادعاء العجم والفرس : النسب إلى أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فقال الشيخ : « الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم » كما قال مالك رحمه الله تعالى .
فأبنتُ له أن المراد فيه : اللقيط فالمسلم مؤتمن عليه بحكم الشرع يرعى أموره ولا يتبناه ، ولا يراد به ما هو شائع من تصديق مدعي النسب من غير بينة ؛ كاستفاضة وشهرة ونحوهما ؛ لأنه بهذا المعنى يناهض قاعدة الشرع من أن « البينة على المدعي » ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « لو يعطى الناس بدعواهم ... » الحديثَ .
فشكر ذلك وقد بينته في كتاب « فقه النوازل » المواضعة في الاصطلاح . والله أعلم .  اهـ
فائدة : قال الحجاوي في « منظومة الكبائر »: 
ومن يدعي أصلا وليس بأصله * يقول أنا ابنُ الفاضلِ المتَمَجِّدَ
فيرغبُ عن آبائه وجدودِه * ولا سيما أنْ ينتسبْ لمحمدِ

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الخطيب البغدادي تاريخ بغداد 10/120: 
أنبأنا أبو سعد الماليني أخبرنا يوسف بن عمر بن مسرور قال: سمعت أبا بكر النيسابوري يقول: تعرف من أقام أربعين سنة لم ينم الليل ، ويتقوت كل يوم بخمس حبات ، ويصلي صلاة الغداة على طهارة العشاء الآخرة ؟
ثم قال: أنا هو ، وهذا كله قبل أن أعرف أم عبد الرحمن ! أيش أقول لمن زوجني ؟! 
ثم قال في أثر هذا : ما أريد إلا الخير.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال في السخاوي « الضوء اللامع » 4/18: [في ترجمة عبادة بن علي الزرزاري المالكي]
... ويقول ـ مشيراً لشدة أعباء التزويج على سبيل المماجنة ـ : لو كانت الشركة تصح في الزوجات لشاركت في جزء من أربعة وعشرين جزءاً ! 
وهو مسبوق بنحوه من الأوزاعي فإنه قال لصديق له : « إن استطعت أن تكتفي في هذا الزمان بنصف امرأة فافعل » . رويناه في « معاشرة الأهلين» لأبي عمر النوقاتي .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في تهذيب الكمال للحافظ أبي الحجاج المزي 32/332:
وقال محمد بن يزيد العطار: سمعت يقعوب بن سفيان يقول: كنت في رحلتي في طلب الحديث، فدخلت إلى بعض المدن، فصادفت بها شيخا، احتجت إلى الإقامة عليه للاستكثار منه، وكانت نفقتي قد قَلَّت، وقد بعدت عن بلدي ووطني، فكنت أدمن الكتبة ليلا وأقرأ عليه نهارا، فلما كان ذات ليلة، كنت جالسا أنسخ في السراج، وكان شتاء، وقد تصرم الليل، فنزل الماء في عيني، فلم أبصر السراج ولا الكتب ولا النسخ الذي كان في يدي، فبكيت على نفسي لانقطاعي عن بلدي وعلى ما فاتني من العلم الذي كتبت وما يفوتني مما كنت عزمت على كتبه، فاشتد بكائي حتى انثنيت على جنبي، فحملتني عيناي، فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم، فناداني: يا يعقوب بن سفيان لم أنت كئيب ؟ فقلت يا رسول الله ! ذهب بصري، فتحسرت على ما فاتني من كتب سنتك ، وعلى الانقطاع عن بلدي.
فقال لي: أدن مني.
فدنوت منه، فأمرّ يده على عيني، كأنه يقرأ عليهما، ثم استيقظت، فأبصرت، وأخذت نسخي، فعدت في السراج أكتب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في بدائع الفوائد للعلامة ابن القيم 3/1060:
فائدة نافعة
كثير من الناس يطلب من صاحبه بعد نيله درجة الرياسة الأخلاق التي كان يعامله بها قبل الرياسة فلا يصادفها ، فينتقض ما بينهما من المودة ، وهذا من جهل الصاحب الطالب للعادة ، وهو بمنزلة من يطلب من صاحبه إذا سكر أخلاق الصاحي ، وذلك غلط فإن للرياسة سكرة كسكرة الخمر أو أشد ، ولو لم يكن للرياسة سكرة لما اختارها صاحبها على الآخرة الدائمة الباقية ، فسكرتها فوق سكرة القهوة [الخمر] بكثير ومحال أن يرى من السكران أخلاق الصاحي وطبعه ، ولهذا أمر الله تعالى أكرم خلقه عليه بمخاطبة رئيس القبط [فرعون] بالخطاب اللين فمخاطبة الرؤساء بالقول اللين أمر مطلوب شرعا وعقلا وعرفا ، ولذلك تجد الناس كالمفطورين عليه ، وهكذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاطب رؤساء العشائر والقبائل. وتأمل امتثال موسى لما أمر به كيف قال لفرعون ( هل لك إلى أن تزكى وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى ) فأخرج الكلام معه مخرج السؤال والعرض لا مخرج الأمر ، وقال  (  إلى أن تزكى  )  ولم يقل إلى أن أزكيك فنسب الفعل إليه هو ، وذكر لفظ التزكي دون غيره لما فيه من البركة والخير والنماء ، ثم قال ( وأهديك إلى ربك ) أكون كالدليل بين يديك الذي يسير أمامك ، وقال ( إلى ربك ) استدعاء لإيمانه بربه الذي خلقه ورزقه ورباه بنعمه صغيرا ويافعا وكبيرا.
وكذلك قول إبراهيم الخليل لأبيه ( يا أبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغنى عنك شيئا ) فابتدأ خطابه بذكر أبوته الدالة على توقيره ولم يسمه باسمه ، ثم اخرج الكلام معه مخرج السؤال فقال (  لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغنى عنك شيئا ) ولم يقل: لا تعبد ، ثم قال ( يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك ) فلم يقل له: جاهل لا علم عندك ، بل عدل عن هذه العبارة إلى ألطف عبارة تدل على هذا المعنى فقال : (جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك ) ثم قال : (فاتبعني أهدك صراطا سويا ) .
هذا مثل قول موسى لفرعون ( وأهديك إلى ربك ) ، ثم قال ( يا أبت إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا ) فنسب الخوف إلى نفسه دون أبيه كما يفعل الشفيق الخائف على من يشفق عليه . وقال : ( يمسك ) فذكر لفظ المس الذي هو ألطف من غيره ، ثم نَكَّر العذاب ، ثم ذكَر الرحمن ولم يقل الجبار ولا القهار ، فأي خطاب ألطف وألين من هذا ؟
ونظير هذا خطاب صاحب يس لقومه حيث قال: ( يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون ) .
ونظير ذلك قول نوح لقومه : ( يا قوم إني لكم نذير مبين أن أعبدوا الله واتقوه وأطيعون يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى ) . 
وكذلك سائر خطاب الأنبياء لأممهم في القرآن إذا تأملته وجدته ألين خطاب وألطفه بل خطاب الله لعباده هو ألطف خطاب وألينه كقوله تعالى ( يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم ) الآيات ، وقوله تعالى  ( يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له ) وقوله ( يا أيها الناس إن وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور ) وتأمل ما في قوله تعالى ( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا ) من اللطف الذي سلب العقول
وقوله تعالى ( أفنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحا أن كنتم قوما مسرفين ) على أحد التأويلين أي : نترككم فلا ننصحكم ولا ندعوكم ونعرض عنكم إذ أعرضتم أنتم وأسرفتم.
وتأمل لطف خطاب نذر الجن لقومهم وقولهم ( يا قومنا أجيبوا داعي الله وآمنوا به يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويجركم من عذاب أليم ) .اهـ

وفي كتاب « الصداقة الصديق » لأبي حيان التوحيدي ص47:
وقال المدائني : إذا ولي الصديق ، فأصبته على العشر من صداقته فليس بأخ سوء .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في بدائع الفوائد للعلامة ابن القيم 3/876:
... وينبغي أن يتفطن ههنا لأمر لا بد منه ، وهو أنه لا يجوز أن يحمل كلام الله عز وجل ويفسر بمجرد الاحتمال النحوي الإعرابي الذي يحتمله تركيب الكلام ويكون الكلام به له معنى ما ، فإن هذا مقام غلط فيه أكثر المعربين للقرآن ، فإنهم يفسرون الآية ويعربونها بما يحتمله تركيب تلك الجملة ، ويفهم من ذلك التركيب أي معنى اتفق ، وهذا غلط عظيم يقطع السامع بأن مراد القرآن غيره ، وإن احتمل ذلك التركيب هذا المعنى في سياق آخر وكلام آخر فإنه لا يلزم أن يحتمله القرآن مثل قول بعضهم في قراءة من قرأ ( والأرحامِ إن الله كان عليكم رقيبا ) بالجر أنه قسم .
ومثل قول بعضهم في قوله تعالى ( وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر به والمسجد الحرام ) إن المسجد مجرور بالعطف على الضمير المجرور في به .
ومثل قول بعضهم في قوله تعالى ( لكن الراسخون في العلم منهم والمؤمنون يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك والمقيمين الصلاة ) إن ( المقيمين ) مجرور بواو القسم .
ونظائر ذلك أضعاف أضعاف ما ذكرنا وأوهى بكثير ، بل للقرآن عرف خاص ومعان معهودة لا يناسبه تفسيره بغيرها ، ولا يجوز تفسيره بغير عرفه والمعهود من معانية ، فإن نسبة معانية إلى المعاني كنسبة ألفاظه إلى الألفاظ ، بل أعظم ، فكما أن ألفاظه ملوك الألفاظ وأجلها وأفصحها ولها من الفصاحة أعلى مراتبها التي يعجز عنها قدر العالمين = فكذلك معانية أجل المعاني وأعظمها وأفخمها ، فلا يجوز تفسيره بغيرها من المعاني التي لا تليق به بل غيرها أعظم منها وأجل وأفخم ، فلا يجوز حمله على المعاني القاصرة بمجرد الاحتمال النحوي الإعرابي ، فتدبر هذه القاعدة ولتكن منك على بال فإنك تنتفع بها في معرفة ضعف كثير من أقوال المفسرين وزيفها ، وتقطع أنها ليست مراد المتكلم تعالى بكلامه ، وسنزيد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى بيانا وبسطا في الكلام على أصول التفسير ، فهذا أصل من أصوله بل هو أهم أصوله .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في بدائع الفوائد للعلامة ابن القيم 3/877:
... فإن قلتَ: هذا خلاف مذهب سيبويه !
قلتُ: فهل يرتضي محصل برد موجب الدليل الصحيح لكونه خلاف قول عالم معين ؟!
هذه طريقة الخفافيش ، فأما أهل البصائر فإنهم لا يردون الدليل وموجبه بقول معين أبدا ، وقليل ما هم
، ولا ريب أن أبا بشر [سيبويه] رحمه الله ضرب في هذا العلم بالقدح المعلى وأحرز من قصبات سبقه واستولى من أمده على ما لم يستول عليه غيره ، فهو المصلي في هذا المضمار ، ولكن لا يوجب ذلك أن يعتقد أنه أحاط بجميع كلام العرب ، وإن لا حق إلا ما قاله وكم لسيبويه من نص قد خالفه جمهور أصحابه فيه والمبرزون منهم ، ولو ذهبنا نذكر ذلك لطال الكلام به .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في بدائع الفوائد للعلامة ابن القيم 3/1119:
فائدة
تأمل سر ( الم )كيف اشتملت على هذه الحروف الثلاثة فالألف إذا بدىء بها أولا كانت همزة ، وهي أول المخارج من أقصى الصدر ، واللام من وسط مخارج الرحوف ، وهي أشد الحروف اعتمادا على اللسان ، والميم آخر الحروف ومخرجها من الفم ، وهذه الثلاثة هي أصول مخارج الحروف أعني: الحلق واللسان والشفتين ، وترتبت في التنزيل من البداية إلى الوسط إلى النهاية .
فهذه الحروف تعتمد المخارج الثلاثة التي تتفرع منها ستة عشر مخرجا ، فيصير منها تسعة وعشرون حرفا عليها مدار كلام الأمم الأولين والآخرين مع تضمنها سرا عجيبا
وهو : أن الألف البداية ، واللام التوسط ، والميم النهاية ، فاشتملت الأحرف الثلاثة على البداية والنهاية والواسطة بينهما ، وكل سورة استفتحت بهذه الأحرف الثلاثة ، فهي مشتملة على بدء الخلق ونهايته وتوسطه ، فمشتملة على تخليق العالم وغايته ، وعلى التوسط بين البداية والنهاية من التشريع والأوامر ، فتأمل ذلك في البقرة وآل عمران وتنزيل السجدة وسورة الروم.
وتأمل اقتران الطاء بالسين والهاء في القرآن ، فإن الطاء جمعت من صفات الحروف خمس صفات لم يجمعها غيرها وهي : الجهر والشدة والاستعلاء والإطباق ، والسين مهموس رخو مستفل صفيري منفتح فلا يمكن أن يجمع إلى الطاء حرف يقابلها كالسين والهاء فذكر الحرفين اللذين جمعا صفات الحروف ، وتأمل السور التي اشتملت على الحروف المفردة كيف تجد السورة مبنية على كلمة ذلك الحرف ، فمن ذلك ق والسورة مبنية على الكلمات القافية من ذكر القرآن ، وذكر الخلق ، وتكرير القول، ومراجعته مرارا ، والقرب من ابن آدم ، وتلقي الملكين ، وقول العبد ، وذكر الرقيب ، وذكر السائق ، والقرين ، والإلقاء في جهنم ، والتقدم بالوعيد ، وذكر المتقين ، وذكر القلب، والقرون ، والتنقيب في البلاد،  وذكر القبل مرتين ، وتشقق الأرض ، وإلقاء الرواسي فيها ، وبسوق النخل ، والرزق ، وذكر القوم ، وحقوق الوعيد ، ولو لم يكن إلا تكرار القول والمحاورة ، وسر آخر وهو : أن كل معاني هذه السورة مناسبة لما في حرف القاف من الشدة والجهر والعلو والانفتاح .
وإذا أردت زيادة إيضاح هذا فتأمل ما اشتملت عليه سورة ص من الخصومات المتعددة ، فأولها خصومة الكفار مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقولهم : أجعل الآلهة لها واحد إلى أخر كلامهم ، ثم اختصام الخصمين عند داود ، ثم تخاصم أهل النار ، ثم اختصم الملأ الأعلى في العلم ، وهو: الدرجات والكفارات ، ثم مخاصمة إبليس واعتراضه على ربه في أمره بالسجود لآدم ، ثم خصامه ثانيا في شأن بنيه وحلفه ليغوينهم أجمعين إلا أهل الإخلاص منهم ، فليتأمل اللبيب الفطن : هل يليق بهذه السورة غير ص ؟ وسورة ق غير حرفها ؟ وهذه قطرة من بحر من بعض أسرار هذه الحروف ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الصفدي في الغيث المسجم 1/36:
ويقال : إن الحسين بن السمّاك كان يتكلم على رؤوس الناس بجامع المدينة ، وكان لا يحسن شيئا من العلوم إلا ما شاء الله ، وكان مطبوعا بالتكلم على مذاهب الصوفية ، فرفعت إليه رقعة فيها : 
ما تقول السادة الفقهاء في رجل مات وخلف كذا وكذا ؟ 
فلما فتحتها ورأى ما فيها من الفرائض رماها من يده ، وقال: أنا أتكلم على مذاهب أقوام إذا ماتوا لم يخلفوا شيئا ! 
فعجب الحاضرون من سرعة جوابه .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الصفدي في الغيث المسجم 1/67:
ملحة 
إذا عجر الفقيه عن تعليل الحكم في المسالة قال : هذا تعبد ... وإذا عجر النحوي عن تعليل الحكم ـ أيضا ـ قال: العامل هنا معنوي ، كما تقدم ، وإذا عجر الحكيم عن تعليل شيء قال هذا بالخاصية ...

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

- في معجم الأدباء لياقوت 2/335: 
 وحدث أبو أحمد الحسين بن عبد الله العسكري في كتاب التصحيف له عن أبيه عن عسل بن ذكوان عن الرياشي قال: توفي ابن لبعض المهالبة ، فأتاه شبيب بن شيبة المنقري يعزيه ، وعنده بكر بن حبيب السهمي ، فقال شبيب: بلغنا أن الطفل لا يزال محبنطئا على باب الجنة يشفع لأبويه .
فقال بكر بن حبيب: إنما هو محبنطيا غير مهموز .
فقال له شبيب: أتقول لي هذا وما بين لابتيها أفصح مني !
فقال بكر: وهذا خطأ ثان ما للبصرة وللوب ؟! لعلك غرك قولهم: ما بين لابتي المدينة ، يريدون الحرة .
قال أبو أحمد: والحرة أرض تركبها حجارة سود ، وهي اللابة ، وجمعها لابات ، فإذا كسرت فهي اللوب واللاب ، وللمدينة لابتان من جانبيها ، وليس للبصرة لابة ولا حرة. 
قال أبو عبيدة: المحبنطي بغير همزة هو: المنتصب المستبطىء للشيء ، والمحبنطيء بالهمز : العظيم البطن المنتفخ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي :
ومما حدث لي أنني : 
لما كنت أعمل في العراق سنة 1936 نقلت مرة من بغداد إلى البصرة أثر خصومة بيني وبين مفتش دخل الصف فسمع الدرس . 
فلما خرج (نافق) لي فقال: إنه معجب بكتاباتي وفضلي، و(نافقت) له فقلت: إني مكبر فضله وأدبه، وأنا لم أسمع اسمه من قبل، ثم شرع ينتقد درسي فقلت: ومن أنت يا هذا ؟ وقال لي وقلت له ...
وكان مشهدا طريفا أمام التلاميذ ... رأوا فيه مثلا أعلى من (تفاهم) أخوين ، وصورة من تهذيب الأخلاق .
ثم كتبت عنه مقالة كسرت بها ظهره ، فاستقال و(طار) إلى بلده، ونقلت أنا عقوبة إلى البصرة.
وصلت البصرة فدخلت المدرسة ، فسألت عن صف (البكالوريا) بعد أن نظرت إلى لوحة البرنامج، ورأيت أن الساعة لدرس الأدب، وتوجهت إلى الصف من غير أن أكلم أحدا أو أعرفه بنفسي .
فلما دنوت من بابا الصف وجدت المدرس ، وهو كهل بغدادي على أبواب التقاعد ، يخطب التلاميذ يودعهم وسمعته يوصيهم (كرما منه) بخلفه الأستاذ الطنطاوي ، ويقول هذا وهذا ويمدحني ... 
فقلت : إنها مناسبة طيبة لأمدحه أنا أيضا وأثني عليه ، ونسيت أني حاسر الرأس ، وأني من الحر أحمل معطفي على ساعدي ، وأمشي بالقميص وبالأكمام القصار، فقرعت الباب قرعا خفيفا ، وجئت ادخل؛ فالتفت إلي وصاح: إيه زمال وين فايت ؟ (والزمال الحمار في لغة البغداديين) فنظرت لنفسي هل أذني طويلتان؟ هل لي ذيل ؟ ... فقال: شنو ما تفتهم (تفهم) أما زمال صحيح . 
وانطلق بـ (منولوج) طويل فيه من ألوان الشتائم ما لا أعرفه ، وأنا أسمع مبتسما .
ثم قال: تعال نشوف تلاميذ آخر زمان، وقف احك شو تعرف عن البحتري ، حتى تعرف أنك زمال ولاّ لأ ؟         
فوقفت وتكلمت كلاما هادئا متسلسلا ، بلهجة حلوة ، ولغة فصيحة . وبحثت وحللت وسردت الشواهد وشرحتها ، وقابلت بينه وبين أبي تمام ، وبالاختصار ألقيت درسا يلقيه مثلي...
والطلاب ينظرون مشدودين ، ممتدة أعناقهم ، محبوسة أنفاسهم، والمدرس المسكين قد نزل عن كرسيه، وانتصب أمامي، وعيناه تكادان تخرجان من محجريهما من الدهشة، ولا يملك أن ينطق ، ولا أنظر إليه كأني لا أراه حتى قرع الجرس ... قال: من أنت ؟ ما اسمك ؟ قلت : علي الطنطاوي!
وأدع للسامعين الكرام أن يتصوروا موقفه !
 روائع الطنطاوي ص167 نقله من كتابه « من حديث النفس»  ص118  .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سير أعلام النبلاء 8/289: (في ترجمة الإمام الحافظ هشيم بن بشير الواسطي  )
قال إبراهيم الحربي: كان والد هشيم صاحب صحناء  وكامخ(2)، فكان يمنع هشيما من الطلب، فكتب العلم حتى ناظر أبا شيبة القاضي، وجالسه في الفقه.
قال: فمرض هشيم، فجاء أبو شيبة يعوده، فمضى رجل إلى بشير، فقال: الحق ابنك، فقد جاء القاضي يعوده، فجاء، فوجد القاضي في داره! 
فقال: متى أَمَّلت أنا هذا؟! قد كنت يا بني أمنعك، أما اليوم فلا بقيت أمنعك.

--------------
(2) الصحناء: بكسر الصاد: إدام يتخذ من السمك يمد ويقصر، والكامخ، ما يؤتدم به، أو المخللات المشهية، والكلمتان معربتان.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ ابن رجب في فتح الباري 6/156:
وهذه قاعدة مطردة وهي : أنا إذا وجدنا حديثاً صحيحاً صريحاً فِي حكم من الأحكام ، فإنه لا يرد باستنباط من نَصَّ آخر لَمْ يسق لذلك المعنى بالكلية ، فلا ترد أحاديث تحريم صيد المدينة بما يستنبط من حَدِيْث النغير ، ولا أحاديث توقيت صلاة العصر الصريحة بحديث : « مثلكم فيما خلا قبلكم من الأمم كمثل رَجُل استأجر أجراء » - الحَدِيْث ، ولا أحاديث: « ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة »  بقوله: « فيما سقت السماء العشر » .
وقد ذكر الشَّافِعِيّ أن هَذَا لَمْ يسق لبيان قدر مَا يجب مِنْهُ الزَّكَاةِ ، بل لبيان قدر الزَّكَاةِ ، وما أشبه هَذَا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في معجم الأدباء 2/32 
في ترجمة  أحمد بن محمد بن جعفر بن مختار الواسطي أبو علي النحوي ...    
قال ياقوت : حدثني أبو عبد الله محمد بن سعد بن الحجاج الدبيثي قال حدثني عبد الوهاب بن غالب عن الشريف أبي العلاء ابن التقي قال قدم إلى واسط في بعض الأعوام عسكر الأعاجم فنهبوا قطعة من البلد، و نهبوا دكان الشيخ أبي علي بن مختار و نزلوا بداره. 
قال الشريف: فدخلت معه إليهم نستعطفهم أن يردوا عليه بعض ما أخذوه منه، فلم نر لذلك وجها، و خرجنا و هو يقول :
تذكرت ما بين العذيب و بارق  * مـجرَّ عوالينا و مجرى السوابق  
ثم التفت إلي فقال: ما العامل في الظرف في هذا البيت ؟
فقلت له: يا سيدي ما أشغلك ما أنت فيه عن النحو والنظر فيه ؟!
فقال: يا بني و ما يفيدني إذا حزنت؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن الجوزي في المنتظم 10/215:
وكان يُقرأ عنده [الوزير ابن هبيرة] الحديث في كل يوم بعد العصر، فحضر فقيه مالكي، فذكرت مسألة، فخالف فيها ذلك الفقيه فاتفق الوزير وجميع العلماء على شيء ، وذلك الفقيه يخالف، فبدر من الوزير أن قال له: أحمار أنت! أما ترى الكل يخالفونك وأنت مصر. 
فلما كان في اليوم الثاني قال الوزير للجماعة: جرى مني بالأمس ما لا يليق بالأدب حتى قلت له تلك الكلمة، فليقل لي كما قلت له، فما أنا إلا كأحدكم، فضج المجلس بالبكاء، وأخذ ذلك الفقيه يعتذر، ويقول: أنا أولى بالاعتذار، والوزير يقول: القصاص القصاص .
فقال يوسف الدمشقي: يا مولانا إذا أبى القصاص فالفداء. 
فقال الوزير: له حكمه .
فقال الرجل: نعمك علي كثيرة فأي حكم بقي لي ؟!
قال: لا بد .
قال: علي بقية دين مائة دينار . 
فقال: يعطى مائة دينار لإبراء ذمته ، ومائة لإبراء ذمتي ، فأحضرت في الحال ، فلما أخذها قال الوزير: عفا الله عنك وعني وغفر لك ولي.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وَفِي تَارِيخِ بَغْدَادَ لِابْنِ النَّجَّارِ : أَنَّ الشَّيْخَ أَبَا إِسْحَاقَ الشِّيرَازِيِّ أَرَادَ الْخُرُوجَ مَرَّةً مِنْ بَغْدَادَ ، فَاجْتَازَ بَعْضَ الطَّرِيقِ ، وَإِذَا بِرَجُلٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ سَلَّةٌ فِيهَا بَقْلٌ ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ لِآخَرَ : مَذْهَبُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فِي تَرَاخِي الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ غَيْرُ صَحِيحٍ .
وَلَوْ صَحَّ لَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى لِأَيُّوبَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ { وَخُذْ بِيَدِك ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلَا تَحْنَثْ } بَلْ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُ : اسْتَثْنِ ، وَلَا حَاجَةَ إلَى التَّوَسُّلِ إلَى الْبِرِّ بِذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ الشَّيْخُ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ : بَلْدَةٌ فِيهَا رَجُلٌ يَحْمِلُ الْبَقْلَ يَرُدُّ عَلَى ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ : لَا تَسْتَحِقُّ أَنْ يُخْرَجُ مِنْهَا .
بواسطة شرح الكوكب المنير 3/302

----------


## أمل*

> في الأذكياء لابن الجوزي ص 216:
> حكى لنا بعض إخواننا أن شاعرا كان في بلد فقدم عليهم شاعر آخر ، فأراد أن يكسر عليه شوكته ، فقال لأهل البلد :
> وتشابهت سور القرآن عليكم  **  فقرنتم الأنعام بالشعراء !


سبحان الله! أما وجد هذا الرجل شيئا يكسر به شوكة منافسه إلا ذكر سور القران؟ لكلام الله أجل ان يذكر في مثل هذه الأمور ، وللأسف كتاب ابن الجوزي الأذكياء ملىء بمثل ذلك ، نسأل الله له المغفرة ، وفي وجهة نظري ينبغي ألا ينقل كلام الجوزي هذا ، فالواجب تعظيم كلام الله وتعظيم كل شىء جاء في الدين مثل سور القران الكريم ، والله المستعان!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> سبحان الله! أما وجد هذا الرجل شيئا يكسر به شوكة منافسه إلا ذكر سور القران؟ لكلام الله أجل ان يذكر في مثل هذه الأمور ، وللأسف كتاب ابن الجوزي الأذكياء ملىء بمثل ذلك ، نسأل الله له المغفرة ، وفي وجهة نظري ينبغي ألا ينقل كلام الجوزي هذا ، فالواجب تعظيم كلام الله وتعظيم كل شىء جاء في الدين مثل سور القران الكريم ، والله المستعان!


بارك الله فيك 
لم يذكر كلام الله بشيء.
إنما ذكر أسماء السور وأراد المعنى، ولا يظهر لي أن في فعله هذا امتهانا .
والله أعلم.

----------


## أمل*

> بارك الله فيك 
> لم يذكر كلام الله بشيء.
> إنما ذكر أسماء السور وأراد المعنى، ولا يظهر لي أن في فعله هذا امتهانا .
> والله أعلم.


وفيك بارك الله أيها الشيخ الكريم ، والسور تتضمن كلام الله عزوجل ، ومن ذكر أسماء السور -في سبيل الهزل والسخرية- تعرض للإستهزاء بالقران ، وانقل لكم فتوى الشبكة الإسلامية

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ..... وبعد: 
يجوز الاقتباس من القرآن أو الحديث الشريف عند جمهور العلماء إذا كان لمقاصد لا تخرج عن المقاصد الشرعية تحسينا للكلام وترسيخاً لمعانيه في النفوس. أما إذا كان الكلام ـ شعراً أو نثراً ـ مستقبحاً شرعاً فلا يجوز الاقتباس فيه من القرآن ولا من الحديث. وقال ابن حجة الحموى في الخزانة ج1ص 455 والاقتباس في القرآن على ثلاثة أقسام مقبول ومباح ومردود فالأول ما كان في الخطب والمواعظ والعهود ومدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحو ذلك. والثاني ما كان في الغزل والرسائل والقصص. والثالث عن أمرين: أحدهما ما نسبه الله تعالى لنفسه ونعوذ بالله ممن ينقله إلى نفسه……… والثاني تضمين آية كريمة في معني هزل.. وقد استحسن السيوطي هذا التقسيم في كتابه الإتقان ج1 ص309 في النوع الخامس والثلاثون وقال: وبه أقول. والله أعلم


المفتـــي:  مركز الفتوى
و القصة التي ذكرتها كان فيه تضمينا لأسماء سور القران الكريم في معرض الحديث عن رجل ووصفه وصفا يدعو للهزل والضحك والسخرية

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكر الله لك .
لكن الكلام في الفتوى عن الآيات لا أسماء السور والفرق ظاهر.

----------


## أمل*

أرجو أن تسمح لي بمناقشة  هذه المسألة ، فوالله ماأردت إلا الوصول إلى الحق في هذه المسألة ، ولست مقتنعة ابدا نه يجوز قول (سورة الأنبياء والشعراء)  ويقصد بها شيئا اخرا على سبيل الهزل ، ومانعرفه جميعا حرمة السخرية والاستهزاء بكل مايتعلق بالدين ، وإذا كان  الإستهزاء باللحية لايجوز ، فهل ذكر هذا الكلام جائزا (وتشابهت سور القرآن عليكم ** فقرنتم الأنعام بالشعراء !)، ينبغي أن يصان الدين ويحفظ عن مثل هذه الأمور ، وينبغي ان ننكر مثل  ذلك ، وبالله التوفيق

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

نسأل الله أن يرينا الحق



> ومانعرفه جميعا حرمة السخرية والاستهزاء بكل مايتعلق بالدين ، وإذا كان  الإستهزاء باللحية لايجوز ،


ليس في هذه الصورة استهزاء بالدين البتة إنما استخدم هذه الأسماء للوضع من قيمة الشاعر الآخر ورفع منزلته حسب.

----------


## أمل*

> نسأل الله أن يرينا الحق
> ليس في هذه الصورة استهزاء بالدين البتة إنما استخدم هذه الأسماء للوضع من قيمة الشاعر الآخر ورفع منزلته حسب.


هل هناك فتوى في جواز مثل ذلك وأنه ليس استهزاءا بسور القران؟ جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> هل هناك فتوى في جواز مثل ذلك وأنه ليس استهزاءا بسور القران؟ جزاكم الله خيرا


بارك الله بك 
المانع هو المطالب بالدليل .

----------


## ابن المنير

ينبغي أن يُنتَبَه إلى أن الحكاية سيقت في كتاب الأذكياء ... والقائل شاعر ... والغرض من إيرادها المناسَبة لموضوع الكتاب ... مع العلم أنه يوجد من الحكايات ما هو أشدّ من ذلك ... ويجب إحسان الظن بصنيع أهل العلم، وحمله على أحسن المحامل ... وإن أردتِ فتوى ... فدونَك الإمام ابن الجوزي المورِد للحكاية ...

----------


## أمل*

ساتيكم بالفتوى ان شاء الله

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> ساتيكم بالفتوى ان شاء الله


بارك الله فيك 
أنا لم أطلب فتوى.
وإنما قلت ردا على طلبك: المانع هو المطالب بالدليل. 
الحبيب ابن المنير بارك الله فيك، 
ويضاف: أن نحو هذا كثير في كتب العلماء، وليس في كتب ابن الجوزي فقط.

----------


## المهاجره

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... فضيلة الشيخ ونفع بعلمكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيك وشكر لك

قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد 3/235:
أَكْثَرُ الْخَلْقِ بَلْ كُلّهُمْ إلّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللّهُ يَظُنّونَ بِاَللّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقّ ظَنّ السّوْءِ؛ فَإِنّ غَالِبَ بَنِي آدَمَ يَعْتَقِدُ أَنّهُ مَبْخُوسُ الْحَقّ نَاقِصُ الْحَظّ، وَأَنّهُ يَسْتَحِقّ فَوْقَ مَا أَعْطَاهُ اللّهُ ، وَلِسَانُ حَالِهِ يَقُولُ: ظَلَمَنِي رَبّي وَمَنَعَنِي مَا أَسْتَحِقّهُ، وَنَفْسُهُ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِ بِذَلِكَ، وَهُوَ بِلِسَانِهِ يُنْكِرُهُ وَلَا يَتَجَاسَرُ عَلَى التّصْرِيحِ بِهِ، وَمَنْ فَتّشَ نَفْسَهُ وَتَغَلْغَلَ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ دَفَائِنِهَا وَطَوَايَاهَا = رَأَى ذَلِكَ فِيهَا كَامِنًا كُمُونَ النّارِ فِي الزّنَادِ؛ فَاقْدَحْ زِنَادَ مَنْ شِئْت يُنْبِئْك شَرَارُهُ عَمّا فِي زِنَادِهِ، وَلَوْ فَتّشْت مَنْ فَتّشْته = لَرَأَيْت عِنْدَهُ تَعَتّبًا عَلَى الْقَدَرِ، وَمَلَامَةً لَهُ، وَاقْتِرَاحًا عَلَيْهِ خِلَافَ مَا جَرَى بِهِ، وَأَنّهُ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ كَذَا وَكَذَا، فَمُسْتَقِلّ وَمُسْتَكْثِرٌ، وَفَتّشْ نَفْسَك هَلْ أَنْتَ سَالِمٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ؟
فَإِنْ تَنْجُ مِنْهَا تَنْجُ مِنْ ذِي عَظِيمَةٍ  **  وَإِلّا فَإِنّي لَا إِخَالُك نَاجِيًا
فَلْيَعْتَنِ اللّبِيبُ النّاصِحُ لِنَفْسِهِ بِهَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، وَلْيَتُبْ إلَى اللّهِ تَعَالَى، وَلِيَسْتَغْفِر  ْهُ كُلّ وَقْتٍ مِنْ ظَنّهِ بِرَبّهِ ظَنّ السّوْءِ، وَلْيَظُنّ السّوءَ بِنَفْسِهِ الّتِي هِيَ مَأْوَى كُلّ سُوءٍ وَمَنْبَعُ كُلّ شَرّ ، الْمُرَكّبَةُ عَلَى الْجَهْلِ وَالظّلْمِ، فَهِيَ أَوْلَى بِظَنّ السّوءِ مِنْ أَحْكَمِ الْحَاكِمِينَ، وَأَعْدَلِ الْعَادِلِينَ، وَأَرْحَمِ الرّاحِمِينَ، الْغَنِيّ الْحَمِيدِ، الّذِي لَهُ الْغِنَى التّامّ، وَالْحَمْدُ التّامّ، وَالْحِكْمَةُ التّامّةُ، الْمُنَزّهُ عَنْ كُلّ سُوءٍ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ وَأَفْعَالِهِ وَأَسْمَائِهِ، فَذَاتُهُ لَهَا الْكَمَالُ الْمُطْلَقُ مِنْ كُلّ وَجْهٍ ، وَصِفَاتُهُ كَذَلِكَ ، وَأَفْعَالُهُ كَذَلِكَ كُلّهَا حِكْمَةٌ وَمَصْلَحَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَعَدْلٌ وَأَسْمَاؤُهُ كُلّهَا حُسْنَى .

----------


## أمل*

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم ، وائذن لي بنقل الفتوى التي وعدتكم بها :
السؤال
بارك الله فيكم ،ورد في كتاب الأذكياء مايلي:
في الأذكياء لابن الجوزي ص 216:
حكى لنا بعض إخواننا أن شاعرا كان في بلد فقدم عليهم شاعر آخر ، فأراد أن يكسر عليه شوكته ، فقال لأهل البلد :
وتشابهت سور القرآن عليكم ** فقرنتم الأنعام بالشعراء !
هل يجوز أن تذكر ايات القران في مثل هذه الأمور ؟ أليس من الواجب تعظيم سور القران الكريم وألا تذكر في كلام الهزل أو السخرية ؟ 
وجزاك الله خيرا  
إجابة السؤال رقم 28516:أوافقك على كلامك يا أخت، وينبغي الاستشهاد بالقرآن في مواضعه وعدم ذكره في معرض السخرية.
أجاب عليه فضيلة الشيخ: اللجنة العلمية  
موقع المسلم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم ، وائذن لي بنقل الفتوى التي وعدتكم بها :
> السؤال
> بارك الله فيكم ،ورد في كتاب الأذكياء مايلي:
> في الأذكياء لابن الجوزي ص 216:
> حكى لنا بعض إخواننا أن شاعرا كان في بلد فقدم عليهم شاعر آخر ، فأراد أن يكسر عليه شوكته ، فقال لأهل البلد :
> وتشابهت سور القرآن عليكم ** فقرنتم الأنعام بالشعراء !
> هل يجوز أن تذكر ايات القران في مثل هذه الأمور ؟ أليس من الواجب تعظيم سور القران الكريم وألا تذكر في كلام الهزل أو السخرية ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خيرا  
> إجابة السؤال رقم 28516:أوافقك على كلامك يا أخت، وينبغي الاستشهاد بالقرآن في مواضعه وعدم ذكره في معرض السخرية.
> ...


بارك الله فيك
لكن صيغة السؤال فيها نظر وكذا الجواب، وينظر ما في اللون الأحمر، ولم يذكر من هو الفاضل الذي أجاب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> قال الحافظ  أبو زرعة الدمشقي: حدثنا عبيد بن حبان عن مالك قال : بلغني عن القاسم بن محمد كلمة أعجبتني ، وذاك أنه قال: من الرجال رجال لا تذكر عيوبهم . تاريخه 1/420.
> وفي سير أعلام النبلاء 8/398: روى عبدان بن عثمان عن عبدالله [بن المبارك الإمام]قال: إذا غلبت محاسن الرجل على مساوئه = لم تذكر المساوئ ، وإذا غلبت المساوئ عن المحاسن = لم تذكر المحاسن.


وروى الخطيب البغدادي في الكفاية ص138: من طريق مالك بن أنس قال : سمعت الزهري يقول : سمعت سعيد بن المسيب يقول: « ليس من شريف ولا عالم ولا ذي سلطان إلا وفيه عيب، لا بد، ولكن من الناس من لا تذكر عيوبه، من كان فضله أكثر من نقصه وهب نقصه لفضله ».

وقال العلامة ابن القيم في مفتاح دار السعادة ص176:
«من قواعد الشرع والحكمة أيضا: أن من كثرت حسناته وعظمت، وكان له في الإسلام تأثير ظاهر؛ فإنه يحتمل له مالا يحتمل لغيره، ويعفي عنه مالا يعفي عن غيره؛ فإن المعصية خبث، والماء إذا بلغ قلتين = لم يحمل الخبث، بخلاف الماء القليل؛ فإنه يحمل أدنى خبث».

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> قال الحافظ ابن أبي الدنيا في كتابه مدارة الناس ص114- 115:
> حدثنا أحمد بن جميل المروزي حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا إسرائيل عن أبي يحيى عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس قال : " إذا أردت أن تذكر عيوب صاحبك فاذكر عيوب نفسك " .
> حدثنا الحسن بن منصور حدثنا حجاج بن محمد عن المسعودي عن عون بن عبد الله قال : " ما أحسب أحدا تفرغ لعيوب الناس إلا من غفلة غفلها عن نفسه " .
> حدثنا محمد بن بشير حدثنا جميع بن عبد الله الهجيمي عن عبد الله بن بكر بن عبد الله المزني عن أبيه قال : " إذا رأيتم الرجل موكلا بذنوب الناسِ ناسٍ لذنوبه = فاعلموا أنه قد مكر به " .


وروى البيهقي في الزهد الكبير: عن ذي النون المصري أنه قال : « من نظر في عيوب الناس، عمي عن عيوب نفسه ... »
روى أبو الشيخ بن حيان في كتاب «النكت والنوادر» عن عبد الله بن وهب قال: قال مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه: «كان عندنا بالمدينة قوم لا عيوب لهم تكلموا في عيوب الناس = فصارت لهم عيوب، وكان عندنا قوم لهم عيوب سكتوا عن عيوب الناس = فنسيت عيوبهم». 
قلت:
عائب الناس وإن كا * ن سليما يستعاب
والذي يمسك عن عيـ * ـب الورى سوف يهاب
ما دخول المرء فيما * ليس يعنيه صواب.انتهى من خلاصة الأثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر، للمحبي.

وقال السري السقطي: « ما رأيت شيئا أحبط للأعمال، ولا أفسد للقلوب، ولا أسرع في هلاك العبد، ولا أدوم للأحزان، ولا أقرب للمقت، ولا ألزم لمحبة الرياء والعجب والرياسة؛ من قلة معرفة العبد نفسه، ونظره في عيوب الناس؛ لاسيما إن كان مشهورا معروفا بالعبادة، وامتد له الصيت حتى بلغ من الثناء ما لم يكن يؤمله، وتربص في الأماكن الخفية بنفسه، وسراديب الهوى، وفي تجريحه في الناس ومدحه فيهم». الطبقات الكبرى للشعراني! ص73.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قال ابن الجوزي في المنتظم 10/215:*
*وكان يُقرأ عنده [الوزير ابن هبيرة] الحديث في كل يوم بعد العصر، فحضر فقيه مالكي، فذكرت مسألة، فخالف فيها ذلك الفقيه فاتفق الوزير وجميع العلماء على شيء ، وذلك الفقيه يخالف، فبدر من الوزير أن قال له: أحمار أنت! أما ترى الكل يخالفونك وأنت مصر.* 
*فلما كان في اليوم الثاني قال الوزير للجماعة: جرى مني بالأمس ما لا يليق بالأدب حتى قلت له تلك الكلمة، فليقل لي كما قلت له، فما أنا إلا كأحدكم، فضج المجلس بالبكاء، وأخذ ذلك الفقيه يعتذر، ويقول: أنا أولى بالاعتذار، والوزير يقول: القصاص القصاص .*
*فقال يوسف الدمشقي: يا مولانا إذا أبى القصاص فالفداء.* 
*فقال الوزير: له حكمه .*
*فقال الرجل: نعمك علي كثيرة فأي حكم بقي لي ؟!*
*قال: لا بد .*
*قال: علي بقية دين مائة دينار .* 
*فقال: يعطى مائة دينار لإبراء ذمته ، ومائة لإبراء ذمتي ، فأحضرت في الحال ، فلما أخذها قال الوزير: عفا الله عنك وعني وغفر لك ولي.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*في هامش كتاب «الرد على المنطقيين » لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ ص 239، نقل المحقق الشيخ عبد الصمد شرف الدين  ـ رحمه الله ـ من هامش النسخة الخطية ما نصه:* 
*تصريح من المصنف ـ رحمه لله ـ بأن «المضنون به على غير أهله » تأليف الغزالي، وقد وقفت عليه ورأيت فيه كفريات بلا ريب ، فأحرقته ـ بحمد الله ـ ، وخبزت على ناره ونار «الإنسان الكامل» للجيلي طعاما، وكنت مريضا فلما أكلته شفاني الله ـ وله الحمد ـ ببركات نصري لدين الإسلام ، الحمد لله، ولم أكن أظنه للغزالي حتى رأيت كلام المصنف رحمه الله .  *

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قال العلامة ابن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر ص724:*
*وقد روينا أن رجلاً استأذن على قاضي القضاة ابن أبي داؤد و قال: قولوا : أبو جعفر بالباب ! فلما سمع؛ هش لذلك وقال: ائذنوا له !*
*فدخل، فقام ، و تلقاه و أكرمه وأعطاه خمسة آلاف، و ودعه .*
*فقيل له: رجل من العوام فعلت به هذا ؟!*
*قال: إني كنت فقيراً ، و كان هذا صديقاً ، فجئته يوماً فقلت له : أنا جائع .*
*فقال: اجلس ، و خرج ، فجاء بشواء و حلوى و خبز فقال : كل .*
*فقلت: كل معي .* 
*قال : لا.* 
*قلت : و الله لا آكل حتى تأكل معي ، فأكل فجعل الدم يجري من فمه .*
*فقلت: ما هذا ؟!*
*فقال : مرض .*
*فقلت: و الله؛ لا بد أن تخبرني .*
*فقال: إنك لما جئتني لم أكن أملك شيئاً ، و كانت أسناني مضببة بشريط من ذهب ، فنزعنه و اشتريت به !*
*فهلا أكافئ مثل هذا ؟!*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قال العلامة المعلمي ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه التنكيل 1/57:* 
*كان في اليمن في قضاء الحجرية قاض كان يجتمع إليه أهل العلم ويتذاكرون وكنت أحضر مع أخي فلاحظت أن ذلك القاضي مع أنه أعلم الجماعة فيما أرى لا يكاد يجزم في مسألة ، وإنما يقول : " في حفظي كذا ، في ذهني كذا " ونحو ذلك فعلمت أنه ألزم نفسه تلك العادة حتى فيما يجزم به ، حتى إذا اتفق أن أخطأ كان عذره بغاية الوضوح.* 
*وفي ثقات المحدثين من هو أبلغ تحرياً من هذا، ولكنهم يعلمون أن الحجة إنما تقوم بالجزم ، فكانوا يجزمون فيما لا يرون للشك فيه مدخلاً ، ويقفون عن الجزم لأدنى احتمال ، روي أن شعبة سأل أيوب السختياني عن حديث فقال : أشك فيه ، فقال شعبة : شكك أحب إلي من يقين غيرك . وقال النضر بن شميل عن شعبة لأن أسمع من ابن عون حديثاً يقول فيه "أظن أني سمعته" أحب إليَّ من أن أسمع من ثقة غيره يقول : قد سمعت . وعن شعبة قال : " شك ابن عون وسليمان التيمي يقين " .*
*وذكر يعقوبُ بن سفيان حمادَ بن زيد فقال : معروف بأنه يقصر في الأسانيد ويوقف المرفوع كثير الشك بتوقيه ، وكان جليلاً ، لم يكن له كتاب يرجع إليه فكان أحياناً يذكر فيرفع الحديث وأحياناً يهاب الحديث ولا يرفعه .* 
*وبالغ أبو بكر أحمد بن علي بن ثابت الخطيب فكان إذا سئل عن شيء لا يجيب حتى يرجع إلى الكتاب .* 
*قال أبو طاهر السلفي : سألت أبا الغنائم النرسي عن الخطيب فقال : " جبل لا يسأل عن مثله ما رأينا مثله ، وما سألته عن شيء فأجاب في الحال إلا يرجع إلى كتابه "* .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قال الشيخ أحمد بن محمد الأمين بن أحمد الجكني حدثني شيخي ـ أي: الإمام المفسر محمد الأمين ـ قال: بينا أنا في أحد الفصول أثناء درس إذ ناولني ساعي البريد برقية من أحد إخوتي عزيز عليَّ، يقول فيها: لقد تقرر تسفيري أنا ومن أعول، ولقد خرجت في كفالة أحد الإخوان على أن يحضرني للسفر يوم الأربعاء المقبل، أي: بعد أسبوع واحد.* 
*ولما أنتهت الحصة وجدت سماحة المفتي الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم في غرفة استراحة المدرسين، فأخبرته بالبرقية، وما تفيده، فما الذي ترى يا سماحة الشيخ؟*
*فقال: هذه أمور لا نتدخل فيها بتاتا، فقلت له: ابعثوا إذاً من يقطع لي تذكرتَ سفرٍ إلى جدة ليحجز لي مقعدا في أول طائرة إليها.*
*فقال سماحته: أثناء السنة الدراسية! ومَن لجدولك ؟*
*فقلت: أمر عجيب منك هذا يا سماحة الشيخ محمد ! أخبرك أن ولدي في السجن يراد تسفيره، وتفيدني بعدم اهتمامك بذلك، وتريد مني أن أجلس أعلم أولادك !*
*فقال سماحته: وماذا تريد بجدة ؟*
*قال قلت: لا أكتمك، بأني أريد أن آتي ذاك الكافر "قنصل فرنسا" أدفع له رشوة، وأريد منه أن يتوسط لدى هذه الحكومة المسلمة لتترك هؤلاء المسلمين يصلون ركعتين بأحد الحرمين من غير إزعاج.* 
*قال شيخنا: وعند ذلك قال سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم: يعلم الله أنه ما سبق أن تدخلنا في موضوع كهذا، ولكن فضيلتكم ليس عندنا مثل الناس، وعندي اقتراح على فضيلتكم: أن تكتب إلى الإمام كتابا توضح فيه وضع هؤلاء الإخوان، وترجو منه بموجبه أن ينظر إليهم بعين الرحمة، قال: وأنا رسولك إليه أضعه بيده بإذن الله، وعسى أن يكون الخير.*
*قال شيخنا ـ عليه رحمة الله ـ : فكتبت إلى جلالة الملك عبد العزيز كتابا مضمونه: أن هؤلاء إنما أتوا من استعمار غاشم همه القضاء على تقاليد الشعوب الدينية، وعلى لغاتهم وحيث إ نه لم يسبق لأحد من هؤلاء التدخل في سياسة ولم يسبق لأحدهم إصابة حد من حدود الله؛ فإني أسترحم لهم عطف جلالتكم الكريم بأمركم بعدم تسفير أحد منهم، قال : فذهب سماحته بالخطاب وسلمه لجلالة الملك وكلمه مشافهة في الموضوع، فأستدعى جلالته أحد أفراد مكتبه، قال: اذهب إلى القائمة بهذا المعروض، ثم ائتني حالا بالجواب، وقد كتب عليه: هل يوجد شنقيطي متدخل في سياسة ؟ أو أصاب أحد منهم حدا من حدود الله؟*
*فجاء الرد: لا يوجد . فأرسل جلالته ـ عليه رحمة الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته ـ برقية تعميمية إلى مدير الأمن العام مفادها: الشناقطة إخوان الشيخ محمد الأمين لا تتعرضوا لهم ومن رغب منهم في الرعوية السعودية أعطوه بدون قيد ولا شرط .* 
*مجالس مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد الأمين الجكني الشنقيطي ص75.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في «جواب الاعتراضات المصرية على الفتيا الحموية» ص44: ـ في كلامه على خبر الواحد الذي تلقته الأمة بالقبول وكونه يفيد العلم اليقيني عند جماهير العلماء ـ وقد ذكره أبو عمرو بن الصلاح وصححه، ولكنه لم يعرف مذاهب الناس فيه =فيتقوى بها، وإنما قاله بموجب الحجة.* 
*وظن من اعترضه من المشايخ الذين فيهم علم ودين وليس لهم بهذا الباب خبرة تامة، لكنهم يرجعون إلى ما يجدونه في مختصر أبي عمرو بن الحاجب ونحوه من مختصر أبي الحسن الآمدي والمحصل ونحوه من كلام أبي عبد الله الرازي وأمثاله، وظنوا أن الذي قاله أبو عمرو في جمهور أحاديث الصحيحين قول انفرد به عن الجمهور، وليس كذلك، وبل عامة أئمة الفقهاء وكثير م المتكلمين أو أكثرهم وجميع علماء الحديث على ما ذكره الشيخ أبو عمرو.* 
*وليس كل من وجد العلم قدر على التعبير عنه والاحتجاج له ، فالعلم شيء، وبيانه شيء آخر، والمناظرة عنه وإقامة دليله شيء ثالث، والجواب عن حجة مخالفه شيء رابع. اهـ*

*كنت أقرأ الكتاب على الشيخ البراك ـ حفظه الله ـ فلما بلغت هذا أعجبه استحسنه وأمرني بإعادته، وقال: «ضعه بين قوسين» ثم قال بعد سكتة وتأمل: لا يكاد يوجد من يجمع هذا على العموم !*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قيل لأبي الرقيش الكلابي الأعرابي: لم تسمون أبناءكم بشر الأسماء، نحو: كلب وذئب، وعبيدكم بأحسن الأسماء، نحو: مرزوق ورباح ؟* 
*فقال: إنما نسمي أبناءنا لأعدائنا ، وعبيدنا لأنفسنا .* 
*يريد أن الأبناء عدة الأعداء وسهام في نحورهم فاختاروا لهم هذه الأسماء .اهـ*
*من الروض الأنف للسهيلي 1/49*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*قال العلامة ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين 4/200 : ـ في شرحه لكلمة الإمام أحمد في الخصال التي ينبغي توفرها في المفتي ـ :*
*وأما قوله: "أن يكون له حلم ووقار وسكينة" فليس صاحب العلم والفتيا إلى شيء أحوج منه إلى الحلم والسكينة والوقار؛ فإنها كسوة علمه وجماله، وإذا فقدها كان علمه كالبدن العاري من اللباس.* 
*وقال بعض السلف: ما قرن شيء إلى شيء أحسن من علم إلى حلم.* 
*والناس ههنا أربعة أقسام:* 
*فخيارهم: من أوتي الحلم والعلم، وشرارهم: من عدمهما، الثالث: من أوتي علما بلا حلم، الرابع: عكسه.* 
*فالحلم زينة العلم وبهاؤه وجماله، وضده الطيش والعجلة والحدة والتسرع وعدم الثبات، فالحليم لا يستفزه البدوات، ولا يستخفه الذين لا يعلمون، ولا يقلقه أهل الطيش والخفة والجهل؛ بل هو وقور ثابت ذو أناة يملك نفسه عند ورود أوائل الأمور عليه، ولا تملكه أوائلها، وملاحظته للعواقب تمنعه من أن تستخفه دواعي الغضب والشهوة، فبالعلم تنكشف له مواقع الخير والشر والصلاح والفساد، وبالحلم يتمكن من تثبيت نفسه عند الخير فيؤثره ويصبر عليه، وعند الشر فيصبر عنه، فالعلم يعرفه رشده، والحلم يثبته عليه، وإذا شئت أن ترى بصيرا بالخير والشر لا صبر له على هذا ولا عن هذا = رأيته، وإذا شئت أن ترى صابرا على المشاق لا بصيرة له = رأيته، وإذا شئت أن ترى من لا صبر له ولابصيره = رأيته، وإذا شئت أن ترى بصيرا صابرا = لم تكد؛ فإذا رأيته فقد رأيت إمام هدى حقا = فاستمسك بغرزه.*
*قال لي الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك ـ حفظه الله ـ بعد المقطع الأخير ـ وهو يضحك ـ: والله إنه وَجَدَ!* 
*ثم أنشدني قوله من النونية:* 

*جَرَّبتُ هَذَا كُلَّهُ وَوَقَعت فِي * تِلكَ الشِّبًَاكِ وَكُنتُ ذَا طَيَرَانِ*
*حَتَّى أتاحَ لِيَ الإِلهُ بِفَضلِهِ * مَن لَيسَ تَجزِيهِ يَدِي وَلِسَانِي*
*حَبرٌ أتَى مِن أرضِ حَرَّانٍ فَيَا * أهلاً بِمَن قَد جَاءَ مِن حَرَّانِ*
*فَالله يَجزِيهِ الذِي أهلُه * مِن جَنَّةِ الماوَى مَعَ الرِّضوَانِ*
*وقوله:*
*هَذَا وَلَو حَدَّثتُ نَفسِي أنَّهُ * قَبلِي يَمُوتُ لَكَانَ غيرَ الشَّانِ*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

*في الدرر الكامنة لابن حجر 3/239* 
*في ترجمة عمر بن أبي الحرم بن عبد الرحمن بن يونس الدمشقي ثم المصري الشافعي:* 
*ويقال: إن طالبا بحث معه، فطلب منه النقل، فأخذ نعله وكشف رأس الطالب وصار يضربه ويقول: هذا النقل الذي طلبت ! اهـ*

*فانتبه لرأسك إن كان شيخك كهذا . (مبتسم)*

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الحافظ ابن رجب في "فتح الباري" 3/424: 
وقد ذكر أبو بكر الإسماعيلي في "صحيحه المخرج على صحيح البخاري" ... وقد قيل: إن من كان في صلاة ومنتظرا الصلاة في جماعة = فهم على ائتلاف، فإذا شبك لم يؤمن أن يتطير بهم عدوهم، بأنهم سيختلفون ، ألا تراه في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو يقول : "مرجت عهودهم وأماناتهم واختلفوا وصاروا هكذا " - وشبك بين أصابعه. 
ولم يؤمن أن يكون ذلك سببا، أو أمارة لاختلافهم ، كما أمرهم بأن يستووا في صفوفهم ، وقال : " لا تختلفوا فتختلف قلوبكم" . انتهى ما ذكره .
وهو مناسبة بعيدة جدا ؛ فإن التشبيك كما مثل به الاختلاف والافتراق فقد مثل به الائتلاف والتعاون والتناصر، كما في حديث أبي موسى الذي خرجه البخاري في أول الباب، فليس كراهته لمشابهته لمثل الافتراق بأولى من عدم كراهته لمشابهته لمثل التعاون والتعاضد والتناصر .
ومثل هذه المعاني توجد كثيرا في كتب شروح الحديث المتأخرة، وأكثرها مدخول، ولم يكن علماء سلف الأمة يقعون في شيء من ذلك، وكذلك لم أستكثر من ذكر مثله في هذا الكتاب، وإنما ذكرت هذا؛ لأن الإسماعيلي مع تقدمه ذكره في " صحيحه" ، ونبهت على ما فيه. اهـ

قلت: من هذه الجهة، فقد فاق هذا الشرحُ "فتحَ الباري"لابن حجر؛ لأن ابن حجر أكثر جدا من مثل هذه المعاني والمناسبات عن الشراح المتأخرين، كما أكثر من الاعتراض عليها، وذكر أشياء ليست بعيدة عنها = فطال الكتاب بها.
أما ابن رجب فتركها جملة، وذكر مكانها أقوال أئمة السلف من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة الكبار المشهورين، ونعم ما فعل. 
رحم الله الجميع .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنت أستاذنا لطائف على الحنديرة ولولا أنني أشغل من ذات النحيين لكنت ممن أنهاهها ولكن سبق السيف العذل وقضي الأمر واستوت سفينة العمل على جودي الطلب .

----------


## أنس عسيري

روى أبو عبيد في فضائل القرآن 142 وغيره بسند على رسم الصحيحين عن النخعي: كانوا يكرهون أن يتلوا الآية عند الشيء يعرض من أمر الدنيا.
قال أبو عبيد: وهذا كالرجل يريد لقاء صاحبه فيأتيه من غير طلب، فيقول: {جئت على قدر يا موسى} وهذا من الاستخفاف بالقرآن، ومنه قول ابن شهاب: "لا تناظروا بكتاب الله" رواه ابن المبارك في الزهد 744 بسند رجاله رجال الصحيحين.

نقلتها عن جوال زاد طالب العلم جزاهم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 


قال الحافظ ابن رجب في فتح الباري 6/156:
وهذه قاعدة مطردة وهي : أنا إذا وجدنا حديثاً صحيحاً صريحاً فِي حكم من الأحكام ، فإنه لا يرد باستنباط من نَصَّ آخر لَمْ يسق لذلك المعنى بالكلية ، فلا ترد أحاديث تحريم صيد المدينة بما يستنبط من حَدِيْث النغير ، ولا أحاديث توقيت صلاة العصر الصريحة بحديث : « مثلكم فيما خلا قبلكم من الأمم كمثل رَجُل استأجر أجراء » - الحَدِيْث ، ولا أحاديث: « ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة » بقوله: « فيما سقت السماء العشر » .
وقد ذكر الشَّافِعِيّ أن هَذَا لَمْ يسق لبيان قدر مَا يجب مِنْهُ الزَّكَاةِ ، بل لبيان قدر الزَّكَاةِ ، وما أشبه هَذَا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/17:
وقال أحمد بن عبيد: شاورني يعقوب [ابن السِّكِّيت] في منادمة [الخليفة] المتوكل؛ فنهيته = فحمل قولي على الحسد، ولم ينته..
ويروى أن المتوكل نظر إلى ابنيه المعتز والمؤيد، فقال لابن السِّكِّيت: من أحب إليك: هما، أو الحسن والحسين ؟ 
فقال: بل قنبر(1)، فأمر الاتراك، فداسوا بطنه = فمات بعد يوم..
وكان في المتوكل نَصْبٌ، نسأل الله العفو. اهـ.
_______
(1) قنبر عبدٌ لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله ، وهو المذكور في البيت المشهور: 
لما رأيت الأمر أمرا منكرا ** أججت ناري ودعوت قَنبرا
وقَنْبَر: بفتح القاف وسكون النون وفتح الباء .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الفرح والحزن قد يدخل تحت الأمر والنهي: استحبابا أو إيجابا؛ كقوله تعالى: {لِكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ}، وقد ذم الله الفرح بغير الحق، وأمر بالفرح بالإيمان، ونهى عن الحزن الذي يضر، وذلك أصل الضحك والبكاء، فقال: {قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُواْ  }
وقال: {ذَلِكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَمْرَحُونَ} ، وقال: {إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ }،وقال: {وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا}،وقا  : {وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ}، وقال: {وَلاَ يَحْزُنكَ قَوْلُهُمْ}.
فنهى عن الحزن الذي يضر؛ كالحزن على الكفار المكذبين، والحزن إذا غُلب المسلمون، أو خافوا من عدوهم، والحزن من قولهم، فإنهذا الموطن يؤمر فيه بالثبات والقوة والقيام بالواجب من التبليغ والجهاد، والحزن يضعف عن هذا الواجب، وما أفضى إلى ترك واجب = نهي عنه، وكذلك ما يشل عن المستحب لم يكن حسنا.
أما الحزن على الميت ونحوه = فيرخص منه في الحزن الذي لا معصية فيه، وفي الدمع؛ كما يستحب فيه رحمة الميت؛ إذ ليس في ذلك ترك واجب ولا تعدي حد؛ كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله لا يؤاخذ على دمع العين ولا حزن القلب" وهذا الذي لا يملكه العبد، وبل يكون بغير اختياره على سبب غير محرم؛ فلهذا لم يؤاخذ الله عليه. 

من درر شيخ الإسلام في "جواب الاعتراضات المصرية" ص63، وقد قرره في غير موضع أيضا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما شاء الله ... تنفعنا فوائدكم وتفرحنا ... زادنا الله واياكم  نفعا

----------


## صاحب السنة

> *قال العلامة ابن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر ص724:*
> *وقد روينا أن رجلاً استأذن على قاضي القضاة ابن أبي داؤد و قال: قولوا : أبو جعفر بالباب ! فلما سمع؛ هش لذلك وقال: ائذنوا له !*
> *فدخل، فقام ، و تلقاه و أكرمه وأعطاه خمسة آلاف، و ودعه .*
> *فقيل له: رجل من العوام فعلت به هذا ؟!*
> *قال: إني كنت فقيراً ، و كان هذا صديقاً ، فجئته يوماً فقلت له : أنا جائع .*
> *فقال: اجلس ، و خرج ، فجاء بشواء و حلوى و خبز فقال : كل .*
> *فقلت: كل معي .* 
> *قال : لا.* 
> *قلت : و الله لا آكل حتى تأكل معي ، فأكل فجعل الدم يجري من فمه .*
> ...


 
الله أكبر 
جزآك الله خير ونفع الله بك

----------


## الدرويش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
أتسائل و أرجوا أن أجد الجواب الشافي لهذا القول
إذا رمت العلوم بغير شيخ * ضللت عن الصراط المستقيم
و كذلك في قولهم 
العلم في صدور الرجال لا في أمهات الكتب

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

إذا أراد الله بعبد خيرا بصره بعيوب نفسه وهداه لعلاجها..
وهناك طرق لمعرفة الإنسان عيوبه:
1- أن يطلب صديقا صدوقا بصيرا، ينصبه على نفسه ويأمره بملاحظة أحواله؛ فينبهه على المكروه منها.
لكن هذا عسر؛ لأنه قل في الأصدقاء من يترك المداهنة = فيخبر بالعيب، أو يترك الحسد = فلا يزيد على القدر الواجب.
2- أن يستفيد ذلك من ألسنة أعدائه، فانتفاع المرء بعدو مشاحن يذكر عيوبه؛ أكثر من صديق مداهن يخفي عيوبه.
3- أن يخالط الناس فكل ما يراه مذموما بين المسلمين = يجتنبه.
باختصار وتصرف من منهاج القاصدين 2/612.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة ابن سعدي رحمه الله :
فكما أن على العبد أن يقوم بتوحيد الله فعليه أن يدعو العباد إلى الله بالتي هي أحسن ، وكل من اهتدى على يديه فله مثل أجورهم من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء .
وإذا كانت الدعوة إلى الله ، وإلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله فرضا على كل أحد ، كان الواجب على كل أحد بحسب مقدوره .
فعلى العالم من بيان ذلك والدعوة والإرشاد والهداية أعظم مما على غيره ممن ليس بعالم .
وعلى القادر ببدنه ويده أو ماله أو جاهه وقوله أعظم مما على من ليست له تلك القدرة .
قال تعالى : { فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ } ، ورحم الله من أعان على الدين ولو بشطر كلمة ، وإنما الهلاك في ترك ما يقدر عليه العبد من الدعوة إلى هذا الدين .
«القول السديد» ص:29.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لطيفة 
وردت هاء السكت في تسعة مواضع من كتاب الله، وهي هاء ساكنة تلحق آخر الكلمة يوتى بها لتبين بها حركة ما قبلها. 
والمواضع هي:
في البقرة :{فَانظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ} 
في الأنعام :{أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهْ } 
 في الحاقة:{فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَؤُوا كِتَابِيهْ}
{إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلَاقٍ حِسَابِيهْ} 
{وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيهْ } 
{وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيهْ} 
{مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيهْ} 
{هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيهْ} 
في القارعة:{وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا هِيَهْ}.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لحظت أن أهم الأحاديث في فضل خديجة رضي الله عنها روتها عائشة رضي الله عنها !
فمن ذلك: ما في الصحيحين عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت: أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء، وكان يخلو بغار حراء فيتحنث فيه - وهو التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن ينزع إلى أهله، ويتزود لذلك، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها.." الحديث، وفيه تثبيت خديجة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومساندته على الدعوة.
وفي البخاري عن عائشة، رضي الله عنها، قالت: «ما غرت على امرأة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما غرت على خديجة، هلكت قبل أن يتزوجني، لما كنت أسمعه يذكرها، وأمره الله أن يبشرها ببيت من قصب، وإن كان ليذبح الشاة فيهدي في خلائلها منها ما يسعهن» 
وفي رواية:
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: ما غرت على أحد من نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ما غرت على خديجة، وما رأيتها، ولكن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر ذكرها، وربما ذبح الشاة ثم يقطعها أعضاء، ثم يبعثها في صدائق خديجة، فربما قلت له: كأنه لم يكن في الدنيا امرأة إلا خديجة، فيقول «إنها كانت، وكانت، وكان لي منها ولد»
وفي مسلم عن عائشة، قالت: «لم يتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على خديجة حتى ماتت»
فعائشة رضي الله عنها روت أحاديث فضل خديجة مع أنها لم تغر على امرأة كغيرتها منها!
إنه الإنصاف العظيم، ونشر العلم وفضيلة أهل الفضل ولو كان ذلك حسب مكانة المتكلم.
ومن إنصافها رضي الله عنها 
ما رواه مسلم عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة، قال: أتيت عائشة أسألها عن شيء، فقالت: ممن أنت؟ فقلت: رجل من أهل مصر، فقالت: كيف كان صاحبكم لكم في غزاتكم هذه؟ فقال: ما نقمنا منه شيئا، إن كان ليموت للرجل منا البعير فيعطيه البعير، والعبد فيعطيه العبد، ويحتاج إلى النفقة، فيعطيه النفقة، فقالت: أما إنه لا يمنعني الذي فعل في محمد بن أبي بكر أخي أن أخبرك ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يقول في بيتي هذا: «اللهم، من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئا فشق عليهم، فاشقق عليه، ومن ولي من أمر أمتي شيئا فرفق بهم، فارفق به».
وقولها في الحديث الآخر: "أما إنه لا يمنعني الذي فعل في محمد بن أبي بكر أخي أن أخبرك ما سمعت.."
فهذا الأمير هو معاوية بن حديج وكان قد قتل أخاها محمدا رضي الله عنهم، وتجاوز.
وقد اختلف أهل العلم في عائشة وخديجة أيهم أفضل، 
ففضل قوم خديجة ، 
وقوم عائشة، 
وتوسط آخرون فقالوا: خديجة أفضل من وجه وعائشة أفضل من وجه، فلخديجة فضل السبق وتثبيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول الأمر، وهي أم أكثر أولاده.
وعائشة بحملها كثيرا من علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتبليغه الأمة.
وهذا اختيار شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

من أنشب مخالبه في الدنيا وطمع أن يتخلص من الشيطان = كان كمن انغمس في العسل وطمع أن الذباب لا يقع عليه.
"منهاج القاصدين" ص590.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام ربيعة: «لا ينبغي لأحد عنده شيء من العلم أن يضيع نفسه»
ذكره الإمام البخاري في باب «رفع العلم وظهور الجهل». 
ومن تضييع طالب العلم لنفسه ألا يجتهد في تحصيل العلم ونشره بين الناس، ويتشاغل عنه بما لا يوزايه في النفع وحاجة الناس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

مثال الشيطان مثال كلب جائع يقرب منك، فإن لم يكن في يديك لحم ..= فإنه ينزجر بأنه تقول له: أخسأ. فمجرد الصوت يدفعه.
وإن كان بين يديك شيء من ذلك ـ وهو جائع ـ لم يندفع بمجرد الكلام.
فكذلك القلب الخالي عن قوت الشيطان = ينزجر بمجرد الذكر.
«منهاج القاصدين» 2/589.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

سمعت جمعا من الفضلاء يستخدمون لفظ : «الذات الإلهية» حين يذكرون ـ مثلا ـ من يسب الله أو يتنقصه ـ تعالى عما يقول الظالمون، فيقول القائل: هذا يسب الذات الإلهية أو يتنقص الذات الإلهية.. ونحو ذلك، وهذا التعبير فيه نظر، ولا أدري ما الداعي له، فالأصوب أو الصواب أن يقول: هذا يسب الله أو يتنقض الله.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الإنسان إذا أصابته المصائب بذنوبه وخطاياه = كان هو الظالم لنفسه، 
فإذا تاب واستغفر = جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا، ومن كل ضيق مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب. 
والذنوب مثل أكل السم؛ فهو إذا أكل السم = مرض أو مات .. فإن شرب الترياق النافع = عافاه الله، فالذنوب كأكل السم، والترياق النافع كالتوبة النافعة، 
والعبد فقير إلى الله تعالى في كل حال، فهو بفضله ورحمته = يلهمه التوبة، فإذا تاب = تاب عليه، فإذا سأله العبد ودعاه = استجاب دعاءه، كما قال : { وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون }.
مجموع الفتاوى 8/240.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال ابن حزم في كتابه «مداواة النفوس»: «استبقاك من عاتبك، وزهد فيك من استهان بسيئاتك، العتاب للصديق كالسبك للسبيكة؛ فإما تصفو، وإما تطير».اهـ
هذه الكلمات النيرة من أعظم قواعد الصداقة والصحبة، لكن الإشكال يحدث من: 
عتاب زائد، وعلى ظنون وشكوك، وسوء فهم.
ومن: سكوت على العيوب بسبب الحياء أو عدم الاكتراث بتصحيحها، أو من وساوس الشيطان بأنك لو كلمته لحقد عليك ولفهمك غلطا و.. إلخ.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

تنبيه لطيف من ابن تيمية، في الشبهات التي يوردها أهل الباطل 
قال الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
«واعلم أنه ما من: حق ودليل إلا ويمكن أن يرد عليه شُبه سوفسطائية؛ فإن السفسطة:
إما خيال فاسد
وإما مُعاندة للحق
وكلاهما = لا ضابط له؛ بل هو بحسب ما يخطر للنفوس من: 
الخيالات الفاسدة، والمعاندات الجاحدة».
«شرح الأصبهانية» ص60.
هذا الكلام الجميل، يجب أن يستحضر دائما، ويعلم أن كثرة الإيرادات والشبه لا تعني ضعف القول ولا بطلانه.
والكفار وأهل البدع والفساق يوردون الإيرادات الكثيرة على النصوص والحكام والفتاوى، ويحشدون لذلك لكل ما يقدرون عليه من شبه سوفسطائية، فيتخلخل يقين كثير الناس ممن لم يتحصنوا بالعلم النافع، ويتشوش اعتقادهم، ويظنون أنهم على شيء!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام أبو بكر المروُّذي عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: «كان إذا بلغه عن رجل صلاح أو زهد أو اتباع الأثر = سأل عنه، وأحب أن يجري بينه وبينه معرفة».
«الآداب الشرعية» لابن مفلح 2/7.
هذا الأثر فيه أن الإمام على عظيم منزلته كان يحب أن يتعرف على أهل الخير، لما في ذلك من التعاون على البر والتقوى.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

في« منهاج القاصدين» 2/584: متى رأيت مشغولا بأمور الدنيا يجحد شيئا من علوم الدين = فأعلم أنه لبعده عنه، فمن أين يظفر سالك الشرق بما في الغرب ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام: «الورع المشروع؛ هو: أداء الواجب وترك المحرم؛ ليس هو ترك المحرم فقط».
«مجموع الفتاوى» 29/279.
وقال: يقع الغلط في الورع من جهة: اعتقاد كثير من الناس أنه من باب الترك؛ فلا يرون الورع إلا في ترك الحرام لا في أداء الواجب، وهذا يبتلى به كثير من المتدينة المتورعة، ترى أحدهم يتورع عن الكلمة الكاذبة وعن الدرهم فيه شبهة، ويتورع عن الركون إلى الظلمة، وذوي الفجور في الدنيا، ومع هذا يترك أمورا واجبة عليه؛ إما عينا وإما كفاية، وقد تعينت عليه من: صلة رحم ؛ وحق جار ومسكين وصاحب ويتيم وابن سبيل، وحق مسلم، وذي سلطان، وذي علم، وعن أمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر، وعن الجهاد في سبيل الله؛ إلى غير ذلك مما فيه نفع للخلق في دينهم ودنياهم مما وجب عليه. 
أو يفعل ذلك لا على وجه العبادة لله تعالى بل من جهة التكليف ونحو ذلك.
ولهذا يحتاج المتدين المتورع إلى علم كثير بالكتاب والسنة والفقه في الدين؛ وإلا فقد يفسد تورعه الفاسد أكثر مما يصلحه.  
ومن جهة: المعارض الراجح؛ فإن الشيء قد يكون جهة فساده يقتضي تركه = فيلحظه المتورع؛ ولا لحظ ما يعارضه من الصلاح الراجح. 
وقد تبين أن من جعل الورع الترك فقط ؛ وأدخل في هذا الورع أفعال قوم ذوي مقاصد صالحة بلا بصيرة من دينهم وأعرض عما فوتوه بورعهم من الحسنات الراجحة فإن الذي فاته من دين الإسلام أعظم مما أدركه فإنه قد يعيب أقواما هم إلى النجاة والسعادة أقرب، وهذه القاعدة منفعتها لهذا الضرب وأمثاله كثيرة؛ فإنه ينتفع بها أهل الورع الناقص أو الفاسد وكذلك أهل الزهد الناقص أو الفاسد.
انتهى من 20/139 بتصرف واختصار

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لطيفة:
لحفص عن عاصم السكت في مواضع، والسكت: هو قطع الصوت زمنا يسيرا من غير تنفس.
وهذه المواضع هي :
(عوجا)[1: الكهف]، و (مرقدنا) [52:يس] ، و(من راق) [27:القيامة]، و (بل ران) [14: المطففين].
فيسكت القاري على الألف في (عوجا) ثم يقول: (قيما)، وكذلك على الألف من (مرقدنا) ثم يقول: (هذا ما وعد الرحمن)، وكذلك على النون من (مَن) ثم يقول: (راق)، وكذلك على اللام مِن (بل) ثم يقول: (ران على قلوبهم).
وهذا السكت في هذه المواضع لحفص وحده من بين القراء العشرة، وقد صح عنه ـ أيضا ـ الوصل كبقية القراء.
ويلاحظ أن ما في الكهف رأس آية، والسنة الوقف على رؤوس الآي، وإن وقف القاري= فالوقف يسقط هذا الحكم.
ووجه السكت في (عوجا) = قصد بيان أن (قيما) بعده ليس متصلا بما قبله في الإعراب؛ فيكون منصوبا بفعل مضمر تقديره: أنزله قيما؛ فيكون حالا من الهاء في أنزله (1). 
وفي (مرقدنا) بيان أن كلام الكفار قد انقضى، وأن قوله: (هذا ما وعد الرحمن) ليس من كلامهم؛ فهو إما من كلام الملائكة، أو من كلام المؤمنين.
وفي: (من راق)، و(بل ران) قصد بيان اللفظ = ليظهر أنهما كلمتان. 

وهناك موضع آخر وهو: (ماليه * هلك) [28-29:الحاقة] ، ولحفص فيه السكت إن أراد الوصل، وله الإدغام. وللقراء خلاف في إثبات الهاء وصلا، وفي السكت، والإدغام.

مستفاد من «النشر في القراءات العشر» وعدد من كتب التجويد.
________
(1) وفيه وجوه أخر في الإعراب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

إذا أشكل عليك شيء:هل هو حلال  أو حرام؛ إما مأمور به أو منهي عنه فـ = انظر إلى أسبابه الموجبة وآثاره ونتائجه الحاصلة؛ فإذا كانت منافع ومصالح وخيرات وثمرات طيبة =كان من قسم المباح أو المأمور به، وأذا كان بالعكس = كانت بعكس ذلك. 
«مجموع الفوائد واقتناص الأوابد» ص83. لابن سعدي حكاه عن ابن تيمية وابن القيم.
طبعا هذا الكلام موجه لأهل العلم وطلابه، وإلا فالعامي فرضه أن يسأل أهل الذكر، إلا أن يكون في موقف لا يتيسر فيه السؤال.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

غلَّط الأصمعيُّ المفضلَ في كلمة من بيت من الشعر، فجعل المفضل يشغب، فقال له: «تكلم بكلام النمل وأصِب، لو نفخت في شبور يهودي ما نفعك»! «مجالس العلماء» للزجاجي ص14.
وصدق والله، فالصواب ولو قيل بأهدى صوت = فله سلطان على القلوب والعقول السليمة، وهو الذي سيبقى، والصراخ والشغب وتكثير الكلام = قد يغطي سوءة المخطي عند من يؤثر فيه الضجيج فقط.
ومن طريف ما يقال: أن هذا الموقف حصل ما يشبهه، للأصمعي مع أبي عمرو الشيباني، لكن كان الأصمعي فيها في مكان المفضل! 
«مجالس العلماء» للزجاجي ص18.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

«كان الإمام أحمد وغيره من الأئمة إذا خشوا فتنة بعض المستمعين بسماع الحديث = لم يحدثوه به. وهذا الأدب مما يتنازع فيه العلماء؛ فإن كثيرا من العلم = يضر أكثر الخلق، ولا ينتفعون به؛ فمخاطبتهم به مضرة بلا منفعة».
قاله الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في"جواب الاعتراضات المصرية" ص159.

ومن ذلك أحاديث الوعد فكثير من الناس لم يحسن فهمها، فحملتهم على التهاون في الواجبات والتقصير فيها.
وكذلك نصوص الوعيد إذا حدث به بعض الناس قنطوا من رحمة الله وتركوا التوبة.
ومما عمت به البلوى اليوم تعليم الناس خلاف العلماء في أكثر المسائل من غير زرع لتعظيم الشريعة في قلوبهم، وأهمية البحث عن مراد الله = فحملت جملة من الناس على التهاون بأمر الله اتكالا على الخلاف من غير أن يكون هناك ضابط يضبط به أمر ما يأخذون وما يذرون؛ بل اتباعا للهوى، لا بحثا عن مراد الله وشرعه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الخطابي في «العزلة»: «فما حاجتك إلى عَنَاء لا غَنَاء له، وتعب لا نجح فيه، وما أَرَبك بصحبة قوم لا تستفيد بلقيهم علما، ولا بمشهدهم جمالا، ولا بمعونتهم مالا، إذا تأملتهم حقا = وجدتهم إخوان العلانية، أعداء السريرة، إذا لقوك تملقوك، وإذا غبت عنهم سَبَعُوك، من أتاك منهم =كان عليك رقيبا، ومن خرج قام بك خطيبا».

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال سليمان التيمي رحمه الله : «ما أغضبتَ أحدا = فسمع منك». 
قلت: وهذه قاعدة عظيمة في النصيحة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.
فاللين مع المنصوح والمأمور = يفتح قلبه لقبول ما عندك، وعكسه بعكسه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد: «ما رأيت أبي يبكي قط إلا في حديث توبة كعب».
كثير من الناس يظن أن سرعة الدمعة = دليل على عظيم الصلاح، ولا يدري أنها قد تكون من خشوع النفاق، الذي استعاذ منه الأئمة.
قال المروذي: «رأيت الإمام أحمد إذا كان في البيت كان عامة جلوسه متربعا خاشعا، فإذا كان برا = لم يكن يتبين منه شدة خشوع كما كان داخلا».

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

أكثر الناس لهم نصيب من هذه الآية (وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا) دليله:
(وإذا مس الإنسان الضر دعانا لجنبه أو قاعدا أو قائما فلما كشفنا عنه ضره مر كأن لم يدعنا إلى ضر مسه كذلك زين للمسرفين ما كانوا يعملون) (كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى * أن رآه استغنى) (وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر فذو دعاء عريض). 
وانظر ماذا قال الله عز وجل لهؤلاء الكفار:
(أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا * أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه تارة أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح فيغرقكم بما كفرتم ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا)
أفنأمن أن يصنع بنا من جنس هذا إن نكصنا كما نكصوا؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام المروذي: قلت لأبي عبد الله [الإمام أحمد] ما أكثر الداعين لك =
فتغرغرت عينه، وقال: أخاف أن يكون هذا استدراجا.
"الورع" ص163.
ليتنا نفقه مثل هذا الفقه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: "تفضيل الأشخاص بعضهم على بعض في كثير من المواضع = لا يسلم صاحبه عن قول بلا علم واتباع لهواه، فللشيطان فيه مجال رحب".
"الرد على الإخنائي" ص441
فالحذر الحذر .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

من وصايا أئمة السلف
قال أبو قلابة لأيوب: «إذا أحدث الله لك علما = فأحدث لله عبادة، ولا تكونن إنما همك أن تحدث به الناس» 
المعرفة والتاريخ 2/66

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال بعض الحكماء: من لم يحترس من عقله بعقله = هلك بعقله. 
الآداب الشرعية

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال سفيان: «الإلحاح لا يصلح ولا يجمل إلا على الله عز وجل». الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح2/170

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال بعض الحكماء: ينبغي للعاقل أن ينظر كل يوم إلى وجهه في المرآة ؛ فإن كان حسنا = لم يشنه بفعل قبيح ، وإن كان قبيحا = لم يجمع بين قبيحين !
"الجامع لأخلاق الراوي والسامع" 1/613.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام التابعي سليمان التيمي رحمه الله : «ما أغضبتَ أحدا = فسمع منك». 
قلت: وهذه قاعدة عظيمة في النصيحة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.
فاللين مع المنصوح والمأمور = يفتح قلبه لقبول ما عندك، وعكسه بعكسه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال الإمام الخطابي في «العزلة»: «فما حاجتك إلى عَنَاء لا غَنَاء له، وتعب لا نجح فيه، وما أَرَبك بصحبة قوم لا تستفيد بلقيهم علما، ولا بمشهدهم جمالا، ولا بمعونتهم مالا، إذا تأملتهم حقا = وجدتهم إخوان العلانية، أعداء السريرة، إذا لقوك تملقوك، وإذا غبت عنهم سَبَعُوك، من أتاك منهم =كان عليك رقيبا، ومن خرج قام بك خطيبا».
قلت: ما أكثر من ينطبق عليه هذا اليوم ؟!
لكن يحسن أن تصبر وتحتسب فتثاب على إفادتهم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الإنسان إذا أصابته المصائب بذنوبه وخطاياه = كان هو الظالم لنفسه، 
فإذا تاب واستغفر = جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا، ومن كل ضيق مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب. 
والذنوب مثل أكل السم؛ فهو إذا أكل السم = مرض أو مات .. فإن شرب الترياق النافع = عافاه الله، فالذنوب كأكل السم، والترياق النافع كالتوبة النافعة، 
والعبد فقير إلى الله تعالى في كل حال، فهو بفضله ورحمته = يلهمه التوبة، فإذا تاب = تاب عليه، فإذا سأله العبد ودعاه = استجاب دعاءه، كما قال : { وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون }.
قاله شيخ الإسلام مجموع الفتاوى 8/240.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

هذه الطريقة تغيظ الشيطان وتصرفه عنك 
إذا خطر في بالك خاطرة سوء على أخيك = فزد في مراعاته ؛ فادع له بالخير وأكثر ؛ فإن ذلك يغيط الشيطان ، وسيدفع عنك هذا الخاطر السيء = لئلا تدعو له.
بمعناه من "منهاج القاصدين" لابن الجوزي.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لو كان هذا التصرف معك ماذا ستفعل ؟
دعاه إلى بيته ليكرمه ويقربه = فلم يحضر ، مع أنه لم يكن له عذر!، دعاه مرة أخرى وكذلك لم يحضر، وثالثة ؛ فحضر متأخرا مع آخر الحضور ، وانصرف سريعا ، ودعاه رابعة وخامسة ووو، وهذا ديدنه: إما ألا يحضر، وإما أن يحضر متأخرا، مشغول البال، ويبادر بالانصراف مع أول من ينصرف.
مع أن من دعاه ليس له أي مصلحة في حضوره ، بل المصلحة والفائدة له هو ، ومن دعاه قد أحسن إليه من قبل وله عليه أفضال كثيرة.
هذا الرجل هو المتخلف عن الجماعة والمتأخر عن الحضور لها، قد دعاه الله لها ليكرمه ويعلي درجته.
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «صلاة الجماعة أفضل من صلاة الفذ بسبع وعشرين درجة». متفق عليه.
عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «من صلى العشاء في جماعة، فكأنما قام نصف الليل، ومن صلى الصبح في جماعة، فكأنما صلى الليل كله». رواه مسلم.
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «ولو يعلمون ما في العتمة والصبح لأتوهما ولو حبوا». متفق عليه.
وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: «من سره أن يلقى الله تعالى غدا مسلما، فليحافظ على هؤلاء الصلوات حيث ينادى بهن، فإن الله شرع لنبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم سنن الهدى، وإنهن من سنن الهدى، ولو أنكم صليتم في بيوتكم كما يصلي هذا المتخلف في بيته لتركتم سنة نبيكم، ولو تركتم سنة نبيكم لضللتم، ولقد رأيتنا وما يتخلف عنها إلا منافق معلوم النفاق، ولقد كان الرجل يؤتى به، يهادى بين الرجلين حتى يقام في الصف». رواه مسلم.

----------

